# 3DMark 06 Compilation



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

New - 3DMark 06 Compilation 
Old 06 Scores 

Post Your 3DMark 06 Score along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z and your Desktop Date and Time.. I will not be useing old scores in this Thread.
This will be listed in groups of Nvidia and ATI with number of cores.
If you want your card listed here be sure to post all in Table format like below. 
Asylum|XFX GTX285|650/1250/1450|21216|i7 920@4.2Ghz

Nvidia-Single Core



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
MetalRacer|EVGA GTX580|940/1053/1880|37043|i7 2600K@5.35 GHz
DOM|MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC|930/1075/1860|35307|i7 2600K@5.2Ghz
d3fct|evga GTX570|903/1105/1806|34837|i7 2600k@5.114Ghz
Asylum|EVGA GTX 580|924/1107/1848|32193|i7 980x@4.76Ghz
HammerON|EVGA GTX 580|950/1025|31900|i7 970@4.72GHz
LifeOnMars|Asus GTX 560ti|1090/1100/2180|31802|i5 2500K@4.9GHz
p3gaz_001 | EVGA GTX580 | 995/1990/2426/ |31356 |i7 975XE @ 4.55Ghz
Asylum|GTX 480|804/1022/1608|30982|i7 980X@4.68Ghz
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|880/1050|30533|i7 970@4.72
MetalRacer|BFG GTX260|667/1225/1465|30119|i7 980X @ 4655 MHz
skaerials|PALIT GTX670|1050/1570|30054| i7 970@4.375ghz 
Earthdog|Galaxy GTX 470|900/1800/926|29788|w3570 @ 4.6Ghz
lonewolf|nvidiaGTX 580|930/1100/1860|26618|I7 920@4 Gig
PP Mguire|eVGA GTX465|875/1750/1750|25560|i5 750@4.2Ghz
Hms1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB|916/986/1832|25415|Intel i5 750@4.38GHz
Yogurt_21 |MSI GTX480|820/1642/990|24552|i7 950@3.68GHz
rickss69|Evga GTX 280|765/1248/1588|24508|i7 980X @ 4542 MHz
Asylum|XFX GTX285|735/1336/1560|23400|i7 920@4.5Ghz
Tech2|MSI GTX460 1Gb|900/1000/1800|22392|AMD 1055T @4.1Ghz
20mmrain|EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB|885/1770/990|23334|i5 750@4.0Ghz
marsey99|Gigiabyte 460 1gb|900/1000|23330|Q9550 @ 4.4Ghz
JrRacinFan|EVGA GTX460 768MB| 915/975|23053| i3 530 @ 4.64GHz
rickss69|Evga GTX 280 |750/1239/1571|22863|i7 875 @ 4.3 GHz
(FIH) The Don|Gainward GTX 470 |815/910/1630|22372|C2Q 9550 @ 4.1
OnBoard|ASUS GTX280|735/1242/1512|22125|i5 750@4.22Ghz
g30rg1e|XFX GTX260|775/1275/1575|22095|i7 920@4.1Ghz
3volvedcombat|EVGA 192core GTX 260|756/1242/1511|21825|Q9550@4.35Ghz
Brandonwh64|BFG GTX 285 OC+|675/1272/1548|21742|I7 920 @ 4.1ghz
(FIH) The Don|GTX-260|735/1470/1200|21328|i7 920@4050mhz
skaerials|BFG GTX260-192|720/1280/1483|21061|i7 920@4.0ghz
jlewis02|GTX280|735/1305/1505|21033|Q9550@4.08Ghz
HammerON|BFG GTX 275|648/1152/1440|20137|i7 920 @ 3780 MHz
MetalRacer|EVGA 8800GT |783/1095|18927|980X @ 4522MHz
marsey99|MSI 8800 GTS 512mb|821/1998/1116|18026|Q9550 @ 4.4Ghz
Magikherbs|BFG GTX 285|666/1242/1512|16591|Athlon II x4 630 @3.25ghz
Tech2|8800GT 512Mb|725/999/1836|15691|1055T @4Ghz
Jstn7477| BFG 9800 GT 1GB| 666/950/1666|14412|PII X4 955BE@3.7GHz
p_o_s_pc|EVGA GTX260 216|700/999/1450|14258|AII X2 240@3.6Ghz
Magikherbs|XFX 8800 GT|670/975/1600|13907|Athlon II x4 630 @3.25ghz
p_o_s_pc|BFG 8800GT|810/1000/1810|13742|AII x2 240@3.89Ghz
JrRacinFan|9600GT|767/2050/1116|13397|AMD 720 Black @ 3.56Ghz
lonewolf|GTX 260|602/1026/1296|12166|X2 6000+ @3.2Ghz
Choppy|XFX 9600GSO 384MB|684/950/1728|11524|E7200@3.4GHz
Tech2|ASUS 8800GT|729Mhz / 999Mhz|11480|AMD Athlon X2 6400+@3.4Ghz
Maq_Paki| GTX-260-M| 500/800/1250| 10998| C2D P8700@2.9GHZ
TRWOV|nVidia GeForce 7950GT AGP|625/745|5483|AMD Athlon FX-60 @ 2.6Ghz


Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
MetalRacer|EVGA GTX295|690/1200/1488|34990|i7 2600K@5.36 GHz
d3fct|evga GTX280's|707/1201/1537|33314|i7 2600k@5.0Ghz
Asylum|GTX 480's|778/1003/1556|32925|i7 980X@4.76Ghz
MetalRacer|EVGA GTX295|705/1275/1560|31929|i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz
rickss69|(x2) Evga GTX 280|765/1240/1584|31683|i7 980X @ 4607 MHz
HammerON|GTX 470 SLI|860/975|31596|Intel i7 970@4.52GHz
MetalRacer|EVGA GTX295|705/1275/1560|30387|i7 2600K@4.5 GHz
Asylum|Evga 295|711/1271/1577|28634|i7 920@4.5Ghz
rickss69|(2) 8800GT|756/1062/1782|28215|Intel 980X @ 5288MHz
Helli|Zotac GTX280's|700/1150/1400|27149|i7 W3520@4.2Ghz
Chicken Patty|PNY 9800 GX2|750/1075/1875|26906|i7 920@4.58Ghz
d3fct|evga GTX280's|731/1255/1579|26496|i7 860@4.1Ghz
sneekypeet|XFX/EVGA GTX 280|689/1196/1475|26181|i5 750@4.199GHz
20mmrain|2 x EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB|885/1770/990|25731|i5 750@4.0Ghz
kid41212003|EVGA 9800GTX+ SLI|740/1100/1836|25197|Core i7 930@4.2GHz
DOM|2 X PALIT 9600GSO Sonic|770/970/1925|23855|i7 920@4.5Ghz
PP Mguire|SLI 8800GTS 512mb (G92)|750/1820/1007|23547|i5 750@4ghz
stevorob|evga 9600gt SLI|740/1035/1865|22931|i5 750@4.4Ghz
p_o_s_pc|2x 8800GTS 320mb SLI|576/837/1350|21537|I7 920@3.72ghz
aCid888*|PNY 9800GX2|704/1101/1760|20703|945ES @ 3.92GHz
BarbaricSoul | EVGA/BFG GTX280 |682/1179/1468 |20066 |Q9650 @4.162GHz
Magikherbs|BFG 9800 GX2|600/1000/1500|16836|AthlonII x4 630 @3.25ghz
2 x CPU - Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Fitseries3|2 gtx480|824/1649/1019|30017|2x xeon x5677@4.5Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

ATI-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
MetalRacer|Asus 7970|1275/1825|40003|i7 3930K@5.25 GHz
MetalRacer|Asus 5850|1040/1280|34091|i7 3930K@5.5 GHz
MetalRacer|XFX 5870|1020/1320|33373|i7 3930K@5.25 GHz
Zenith|MSI HD5850|1000/1260|30417|i7 2600K@5.0Ghz
rickss69|Diamond 5850|1030/1250|30309|i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz 
Asylum|XFX 5870|1061/1351/|30045|i7 980X@4.66Ghz
LifeonMars|Gigabyte HD 5870|950/1250|30001|i5 2500K @ 5GHz
MetalRacer|Asus 5850|970/1360|29839|i7 2600K @ 4.7 GHz
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1301|29342|i7 980X @ 4599 MHz
klz_nqn | MSI 5850 |1000/1250 |27034 |i7 920 @ 4.305Ghz
cadaveca|XFX HD5870|995/1400|26796|i5 760@4.42Ghz
Boulard83|Asus 5870|1066/1325|26743|I7 920@4.4ghz 
ERazer|ati 5870|1015/1300|26084|i7 860@4.2Ghz 
SystemViper|Asus HD5870|1010/1256|25742|i7 860 @4.169GHz
BiNGE|Sapphire HD5850|1010/1250|25270|i7 920 @4.2GHz
Fatal|XFX /Sapphire 5770's|960/1300|25106|i7 950@4.0Ghz 
Tatty_One|Asus HD5850 DirectCU|1000/1100|25071|i7 920@4.1Ghz
Brandonwh64|VisionTek 5850|1000/1200|25047|Intel I7 920@4Ghz
skaerials|SAPPHIRE HD 6870|940/1140|24590|i7 960@3.84ghz 
MetalRacer|MSI HD4890|1000/1200|24487|i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz
popcornmachine|HD6950|870/1410|23715|i7 920@3.8GHz
TotalChaos|Sapphire 6950|950/1375|23111|PII X4 B55BE @4.2Ghz
(FIH) The Don|Sapphire 5850 rev2|800/1000|22824|i7 920@3.8 GHz
TAViX|Gigabyte HD 5870|970/1250|22758|Q9650 @4200MHz
IINexusII|ASUS 5850 DirectCU|850/1250|22412|PII X6 1090T @ 4.13
jlewis02|XFX 5850|960/1200|22332|Q9550@4Ghz
BarbaricSoul | XFX 5870 |875/1250|22228 |Q9650 @ 4.162GHz
TotalChaos|Asus 5850|950/1150|21680|PII X6 1055T@3.5 GHz
FreedomEclipse|Sapphire 5850|920/1200|21651|C2Q Q9550@3910Mhz
crush3r|Sapphire HD4890 Toxic|1035/1125|21457|i7 920 D0 @ 4.2Ghz
jlewis02|XFX 5850|960/1200|21398|Q9550@3.8Ghz
TotalChaos|Asus 5850|950/1150|21296|PII X6 1055T@3.42 GHz
MetalRacer|HD4870 512MB|850/1000|21243|i7 980X@4.55Ghz
Tatty_One|Sapphire HD4890 Toxic|1035/1125|21280|i7 920 C0 @ 4.2Ghz
jjFarking|XFX HD5850|775/1125|20990|X4 965@3.913GHz
Black Panther|Sapphire Radeon 5970|735/1010|20378|E8400@4.0Ghz
ChaoticAtmosphere|Sapphire HD6870|900/1050|20292|Phenom II 1055T@3.5Ghz
MetalRacer|Asus HD4870|850/980|20187|i7 920@4.4Ghz
tzitzibp|powercolor 5870|900/1300|19913|QX9650@3.6GHz
zaqwsx|sapphire 4890|900/1100|19128|PII X4 965@4.0GHz
stanhemi|sapphire 4870 1g|850/1020|18577|Q9550@4.105Ghz
streetfighter 2|Sapphire HD 5830|885/1225|18545|PII X4 B50@3.7GHz
TheMailMan78 | HIS 5850 |775-1125 |18481 |955@3.3Ghz
VOCCH|HIS HD4870 512MB|850/1000|18345|i5-750@4.Ghz
PbMaster|Sapphire HD 4890|950/1000|18300|Phenom II 955 @ 3.8 GHz
MetalRacer|HD4850|790/1175|18043|i7 980X @ 4523 MHz
mastrdrver|Sapphire Radeon 5770|960/1275|18008|Phenom 2 955 @4.018Ghz
Shevanel|His HD 5770|850/1200|16791|i5 750@3.05Ghz
Athlonite| HIS HD5770|920/1275|16590 | PII x4 940BE @3.4GHz
AFW|HIS HD4850 ICEQ4|700/1160|16558|Q9550 E0 @ 4.123GHz
Magikherbs|XFX 5750|810/1250|15573|AthlonIIx4 630 @3.25ghz
crush3r|Sapphire 4850|700/1100|15524|i7 920@3.8Ghz
Altered|ATI ASUS EAH4870 DK TOP|830/975|15470|C2D E6750 @3.882Ghz
PP Mguire|Powercolor HD4850|665/993|14205|i5 750@3.6Ghz
3dsage | HIS ICEQ 4 4850| 730/1050 |13929 |E5300 @ 4.16GHZ
JrRacinFan|HIS HD3870|823/1225|13002|Phenom II X4 965 @ 3.8ghz 
sweeper|Sapphire HD4870|750/900/|12728|Athlon II X4 2.6@2.8GHz
TRWOV|HIS HD3850 IceQ3 Turbo AGP|824/1215|12418|QX6700 @ 3.24Ghz
Athlonite|HIS HD5770Fan 1GB|920/1250|11797|Athlon x2 7750BE@3000MHz
T3RM1N4L D0GM4|Sapphire HD 3850|750/1000|10628|Intel C2Q Q6600@3.24GHz
3dsage|Sapphire 2900 PRO|735/936|10009|E5300 @4.03GHZ
(FIH) The Don|HD5650|450/800|6642|i3 330M 2.128 Ghz
mastrdrver|XFX HD4650|700/550|6020|Phenom II X4 955@3.485Ghz
ATI-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
MetalRacer|Asus 7970's|1210/1700|40766|i7 3930K@5.25 GHz
road-runner|XFX 5870's|1021/1251|39928|i7 980X@6.090Ghz
MetalRacer|XFX 5970|940/1250|35870|i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz
DOM|HD5870 XFIRE|1030/1250/1020/1320|35116|i7 980X@5GHz
MetalRacer|Asus 5850's Xfire|950/1290|33861|i7 2600K @ 4.7 GHz
FreedomEclipse|XFX6970 Crossfire|930/1400|33643|i5 2500K@4.9GHz
InPaniC|ATI 5970|940/1170|33434|i7 W3580ES@4910MhZ
Asylum|XFX 5870's|1041/1330|32301|i7 980X@4.61Ghz
FreedomEclipse|Sapphire 5850 Crossfire|910/1200|32124|i5 2500k@4.9Ghz
jlewis02|HD5850 x2|980/1125|28241|i7 920@4.2Ghz
InTeL-iNsIdE|2x Sapphire 5770's|920/1320|27219|i7 920@4.2ghz
jlewis02|HD5850 x2|770/1125|26919|i7 920@4.0Ghz
Chicken Patty|ASUS TOP 4850's |740/1100|26678|i7 920@4.56Ghz
johnnyfiive|XFX 4870X2|800/980|26430|i7 920@4.3GHz
(FIH) The Don|2x5770|900/1300|26192|i7 920@4100Mhz
crush3r|4890 Toxic+XFX 4870 512|960/1050_750/900|26082|i7 920 D0 @ 4.2Ghz
Wrigleyvillain |Sapphire 6850 Crossfire|850/1100|25900|i5 760 (4.0GHz) 
3dsage|Sapphire 4850 XFire |625/993|25471|i5 2500K@5Ghz
hayder.master|ATI 4870/4850|785/975|25045|Intel i7 860@4180MHz
Exodusprime1337|xfx 5870 crossfire|990/1300|23539|Phenom II 965c3@4.014Ghz
crush3r|Sapphire+Gainward 4850s|700/1103_700/1045|23519|i7 920 D0 @ 3.8Ghz
MKMods|XFX 5770's|850/1200|21963|965@4.04Ghz
(FIH) The Don|4870x2|790/915|21171|PII 965@3.840Ghz
MoogDiesel|2XSapphire 4860|900/975|21114|555BE@3.9Ghz
FreedomEclipse|x2 Sapphire 4870 Toxic's|780/1000|20840|Q9550@3.910Ghz
LifeOnMars|Powercolor HD4870X2|750/900|20615|Q6600@3.77Ghz
TotalChaos|Sapphire Radeon 5850/Asus 5850|870/1200|20398|PII X4 940BE@3.61Ghz
JATownes|HD4850 Crossfire|690/1050|20374|PhenomII X4 940BE @3.8GHz
(FIH) The Don|2x HD4850| 670/1050|19603|965C3BE @ 3.7Ghz
Melvis | HIS 4870X2 | 750/900 |19591 |AMD Phenom II 965 @ 3.4GHz
Athlonite|2X HIS HD5770 1GB|960/1300|19038|PII x4 940BE @ 3.41GHz
JrRacinFan|2x HD3870|837/1224|18067|720BE @ 3.6Ghz
ATI-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Melvis|HIS 4870X2 in Crossfire|750/950|20201|AMD Phenom II 965 @3.4GHz


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2009)

You the man!


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

This is what a proper submission will look like.
See the time and date from your desktop on the lower right corner.
Move you TPU water mark to the left when you upload your pic or it will block it.
Be sure to post your info in Table format as below.

Asylum|XFX GTX285|650/1250/1450|21216|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

BiNGE|Sapphire Radeon 5850|900/1150|23559|i7 920@4.0Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/3D06.jpg



You need to post your Table info if you want this added binge.
Like this
              Asylum|XFX GTX285|650/1250/1450|21216|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

Asylum said:


> You need to post your Table info if you want this added binge.
> Like this
> Asylum|XFX GTX285|650/1250/1450|21216|i7 920@4.2Ghz



Thanks, and edited my post.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 9, 2009)

BarbaricSoul | EVGA/BFG GTX280's |682-1468-1179 |20066 |Q9650 @ 4162MHz


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2009)

My view on the rules can be found here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1668708&postcount=67

Now, don't take this wrong, I still appreciate all that's being done here, I just think we could make it even better.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> My view on the rules can be found here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1668708&postcount=67
> 
> Now, don't take this wrong, I still appreciate all that's being done here, I just think we could make it even better.



The hole point in a new thread is new scores.
Theres no need in posting old scores all day in a new thread.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 9, 2009)

your thread and you can run it how you want but with these new rules i can see you getting alot less traffic, i mean time and date??? come on man some of us aint got the hardware we used in some of the ss we posted to rerun them today.

then willes point is also spot on, older screens with older drivers will give lower scores.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

marsey99 said:


> your thread and you can run it how you want but with these new rules i can see you getting alot less traffic, i mean time and date??? come on man some of us aint got the hardware we used in some of the ss we posted to rerun them today.
> 
> then willes point is also spot on, older screens with older drivers will give lower scores.



The old thread is still there for the old scores if you want to look at them.
The date and time rule is there to make sure people are not posting old scores.
The only point that you and willie have is that you are mad that you cant post your old scores here.
I have alot of old scores and a ton of hardware that ill never get back either.
To make everyone happy ill post a link to the old scores on the front page.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 10, 2009)

3volvedcombat||EVGA 192core GTX 260|756/1242/1511|21,825|q9550 E0 @4.352Ghz 
I just did a 3dmark06 bench today and have posted scores on hwbot.org today also for 0.4 pionts 
Those dam i7's and ddr3 with golden cards just destroy me at benching but ill get to 22,000k in 3dmark when i bench at 4.38-4.40Ghz  





3volvedcombat||EVGA 192core GTX 260|756/1242/1511|21,825|q9550 E0 @4.352Ghz 

Right now i have the 20th fastest GTX 260 192 bench on hwbot.org. 
Im trying to bench with my shaders at 1566 but i keep getting artifacts and such, so is there any tips to get me to get stable enough to run at 1566 shaders because i know that will get me to 22,000 without even hitting 4.4Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 10, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> 3volvedcombat||EVGA 192core GTX 260|756/1242/1511|21,825|q9550 E0 @4.352Ghz
> I just did a 3dmark06 bench today and have posted scores on hwbot.org today also for 0.4 pionts
> Those dam i7's and ddr3 with golden cards just destroy me at benching but ill get to 22,000k in 3dmark when i bench at 4.38-4.40Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091209/Capture056905.jpg
> ...



Your TPU water mark is blocking your date and time.
All but that is perfect.
Reupload your image and move the water mark to the left side and edit your post.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 10, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Your TPU water mark is blocking your date and time.
> All but that is perfect.
> Reupload your image and move the water mark to the left side and edit your post.



Thats were i have the problem, My date was set at 2008 something in june cause i torrented this operating system and i change the date so i can play gears of war PC. I really dont want to run this bench again and im not even on the old list anyways....... 

I just realized i might need to run this and i dont have time to run the benchmark again






The date on which i uploaded that very run can be proof i hope. 12/10/09


----------



## vega22 (Dec 10, 2009)

no, its not just that i cant post my old scores, its moreso that you cant compare easily how newer systems stack up against the older hardware.

evolved above is a case in point for the date issue, his date will be wrong for other reasons.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 10, 2009)

People useing cracked Operating Systems isnt a very good excuss for your point marsey.
He has a hwbot validation with the date and time on it so im going to let him in on that one.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Dec 10, 2009)

Maq_Paki|GTX-260-M|500/800/1250|10998|C2D P8700 2.53@2.9GHZ

My g71gx benches just installed and benched. 






By the way my pic seems small on display how you get it big?


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 10, 2009)

marsey99 said:


> no, its not just that i cant post my old scores, its moreso that you cant compare easily how newer systems stack up against the older hardware.




+1.

"Older" systems still stack up pretty well and its almost stupid not to allow people to post old scores.

I'd sooner use the old thread; at least there I can see more accurately how my system compares to a lot of others; old or new..much more useful than a thread full of i7's and Vista/7 because its all new screenshots.


I would suggest you let people post old hardware scores, if you dont I doubt many will submit anything and that'd be a shame as the more you let post, the more your thread becomes useful to a wide selection of people...


----------



## Binge (Dec 10, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> +1.
> 
> "Older" systems still stack up pretty well and its almost stupid not to allow people to post old scores.
> 
> ...



To the defense of the OP, he has all of the old scores available in a link in post #1.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 10, 2009)

That really doesn't matter, the point I was trying to make is if "A User' wants to post his older HW scores then he should be allowed if he wants to spend the time finding the score and writing the post...no effort for the OP other than a quick copy/paste.

I'd be useful to see how the year old hardware stacks up against the new stuff without having to do 8000 forum miles in two threads.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I will be posting in about 30 mins or so, and I think you guys should quit giving him a hard time about old scores, they are already posted, if you dont want to post new ones dont, let them stay in the other thread. I dont see what the deal is.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you aslyum for beliving me i thought you were not going to. I did acctualy run that bench yesterday but i would say dont let people clutter this thread with old scores and make it seem old. Just look at the old thread were he has put the link on it. If you want go ahead and run the bench again if you have the hardware still, it will be fun wont it , and you might get a higher score if that you never know. 

This q9550 has done me wonders and gotten me points in 2 sections of hwbot.org, going from a e5200 that i can bench at 4.5Ghz but it couldn't even match what i get at 2.8ghz with my q9550 . i7's just score about 1,000-1,500 pionts higher at the same clock per clock, and they get even more gain from the ddr3 and actually being d0's and hitting 4.5-4.8Ghz with low voltage(benchable).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2009)

Heres mine.....

Sad I know 
TheMailMan78 | HIS 5850 |775-1125 |17790 |955@3.2


----------



## Asylum (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice score Mailman.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 11, 2009)

Add me!






Error 404|Asus EAH4850 512|730/1125|14012|E5200 @ 4Ghz
Time was 11-12-09 (or 12-11-09 for you Americans) 11:31 AM


----------



## Asylum (Dec 11, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Add me!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091210/Highest.png
> Error 404|Asus EAH4850 512|730/1125|14012|E5200 @ 4Ghz
> Time was 11-12-09 (or 12-11-09 for you Americans) 11:31 AM



You need date and time in you screen shot Error.
Fix and edit your post.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 11, 2009)

The bonuses of a multiple run screenshot Lower Left corner.

 sneekypeet|XFX/EVGA GTX 280|689/1196/1475|26181|i5 750 4.199GHz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Nice score Mailman.



Honestly my goal now is to break 20k. I got better scores with a OC 720.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 11, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Well I will be posting in about 30 mins or so, and I think you guys should quit giving him a hard time about old scores, they are already posted, if you dont want to post new ones dont, let them stay in the other thread. I dont see what the deal is.



Ran into driver/OC issues last night  am going to try get another run in tonight, hopefully 9.12's will help. Got a 20400 with the 1 stable run I managed to do though had no free slots to save it  

Does anyone know if there are any 9.12 win 7 x64 beta's available?


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Dec 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly my goal now is to break 20k. I got better scores with a OC 720.



Dude for a 5850 thats very low,i mean 20s would have been easy and yet more
I think you should check it up again, check ur system


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Dude for a 5850 thats very low,i mean 20s would have been easy and yet more
> I think you should check it up again, check ur system



Not really. A 5850 is just a bit faster than two 4850s. So the score is about right.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 11, 2009)

Jstn7477 | BFG 9800 GT 1GB | 666/1666/950 | 14412 | PII X4 955BE 3.7GHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you Jstn7477 for your perfect post.
See how simple it is people.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly my goal now is to break 20k. I got better scores with a OC 720.



You would've had to run over 4Ghz on the tri to beat the 3.2GHz in 3Dmark06. 06 can actually use the extra core. If the tri is beating your quad, you have a configuration issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is my personal best with this setup 


Chicken Patty|PNY 9800 GX2|750/1075/1875|26906|i7 920@4.58Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow...Nice Score CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Took a bit of tweaking, still has more left in it.   27k is next


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Took a bit of tweaking, still has more left in it.   27k is next



Lucky you got a gx2 to mess around with . Im getting a HD 4870x2 for x-mas, but no one noes this yet lol .


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is my personal best with this setup
> 
> 
> Chicken Patty|PNY 9800 GX2|750/1075/1875|26906|i7 920@4.58Ghz
> ...



You can always buy a q9650, and ramp it up to 5.75Ghz on ln2 and overclock your card till it cry's and screams to try to get 30,000k in 3dmark06


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well as soon as I get a good cooler Ill be reposting my scores.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> You can always buy a q9650, and ramp it up to 5.75Ghz on ln2 and overclock your card till it cry's and screams to try to get 30,000k in 3dmark06



For the money it costs for a 9650 and the board needed to run it, he's better off buying an i7 950.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Asylum, it would be cool if you link the score from the table to the post #.



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu|Link
BiNGE|Sapphire Radeon 5850|900/1150|23559|i7 920@4.0Ghz|
Link


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone want to donate a nice AM2+ cooler to the mailman?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Hey Asylum, it would be cool if you link the score from the table to the post #.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you guys want a link to your page all you have to do is add it to your Table format.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> For the money it costs for a 9650 and the board needed to run it, he's better off buying an i7 950.



Lol the Highest 3dmark06 for the 9800gx2 are with golden q9650's doing 5.7Ghz benching with there ln2 and cascade, i7s still havnt taken the spots yet .


----------



## Asylum (Dec 13, 2009)

Heres my new personal best with the GTX285. OH and Happy Birthyday to me. 42 today  
Asylum|XFX GTX285|735/1336/1560|23400|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Lol the Highest 3dmark06 for the 9800gx2 are with golden q9650's doing 5.7Ghz benching with there ln2 and cascade, i7s still havnt taken the spots yet .



Nobody serious is likely messing with the GX2's on their i7 systems right now.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 13, 2009)

jlewis02|GTX280|735/1305/1505|21033|Q9550@4080Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Lucky you got a gx2 to mess around with . Im getting a HD 4870x2 for x-mas, but no one noes this yet lol .



Awesome, that card should give you some nice scores 



3volvedcombat said:


> You can always buy a q9650, and ramp it up to 5.75Ghz on ln2 and overclock your card till it cry's and screams to try to get 30,000k in 3dmark06



Q9650?  Why that when I have a QX9650 



Asylum said:


> Heres my new personal best. OH and Happy Birthyday to me. 42 today
> Asylum|XFX GTX285|735/1336/1560|23400|i7 920@4.5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091213/3D06.png





Happy birthday bro


----------



## Asylum (Dec 14, 2009)

jlewis02 said:


> jlewis02|GTX280|735/1305/1505|21033|Q9550@4080Ghz
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31398&d=1260743796



Good run lewis...Try clocking that chip alittle more and your numbers will go up.


Thanks  CP.


Thread updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

I just noticed I barely got my sneeky.  If he just clocked his CPU higher he would blow my doors off! :laugh;


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 14, 2009)

The cpu will only go to 4.2ghz but it takes 1.45vcore to get it stable
The vid card is maxed out.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2009)

here is mine, 

(FIH) The Don|4870x2|790/915|21171|PII965@3840Mhz






hope its good enough?

crap, that TPU thing in the corner destrys the date, well its from today 14-12-09

good enough now

i repositioned the watermark thingie


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2009)

Nvm


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 14, 2009)

klz_nqn | MSI 5850 |1000-1200 |26461 |i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 15, 2009)

First entry!
PbMaster|Sapphire HD 4890|950/1000|18300|Phenom II 955 @ 3.8 GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty|ASUS TOP 4850 |740/1100|26678|i7 920@4.56Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Chicken Patty|ASUS TOP 4850 |740/1100|26|i7 920@4.56Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/Capture274424.jpg



Good run guys.....Thread updated.....You left a few numbers off your score in your Table format CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Good run guys.....Thread updated.....You left a few numbers off your score in your Table format CP.



s**t!   Didn't realize that, I just edited my post


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> s**t!   Didn't realize that, I just edited my post



So are those 4850s giving you better performance than that 9800 was?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So are those 4850s giving you better performance than that 9800 was?



havent' gamed anymore with them.  The GX2 scored higher, but I was able to raise the voltage via EVGA Voltage Tuner to squeeze more out of it.  The 4850's I haven't been able to do that.  If I can squeeze a few more out of them for sure they would break the 27k which the GX2 was not able to do.   So yeah, the 4850's have a bit more balls than the GX2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> havent' gamed anymore with them.  The GX2 scored higher, but I was able to raise the voltage via EVGA Voltage Tuner to squeeze more out of it.  The 4850's I haven't been able to do that.  If I can squeeze a few more out of them for sure they would break the 27k which the GX2 was not able to do.   So yeah, the 4850's have a bit more balls than the GX2.



Just keep in mind Nvidia cards love 3dmark.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just keep in mind Nvidia cards love 3dmark.



I'm pretty sure the difference is more noticeable in games.  I'll give you some feedback on that when I get around to it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm pretty sure the difference is more noticeable in games.  I'll give you some feedback on that when I get around to it



Well Im just glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

You bet, I wanto get a 3rd one.  If you hea of one let me know


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You bet, I wanto get a 3rd one.  If you hea of one let me know



I have a friend with a reference Visiontek 4850. Would you like me to ask him?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Please do.   If price is reasonable I'm ready.  Shoot me a text or call me dude when you speak to him.


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 15, 2009)

here is a little update:

klz_nqn | MSI 5850 |1000-1250 |26703 |i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

^^^^ great run, almost got me topped!  Clock the CPU a few MHz more and the gx2 is going down a spot!  At the end of the day not bad for a GX2 anyways.


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 15, 2009)

yeah your cpu is helping you a lot in this bench


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 15, 2009)

I need me some i7 goodness for my 4870's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

klz_nqn said:


> yeah your cpu is helping you a lot in this bench



yep, why don't you clock higher?  Cooling?



aCid888* said:


> I need me some i7 goodness for my 4870's.



After seeing what these 4850's are doing, I wish I had my 4870's.  I am much more experienced benching and clocking now, plus I have a much better i7 than what I did back then.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok ...The 295's are up and running.
Heres with one 295.
Asylum|Evga 295|721/1102/1525|28474|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> After seeing what these 4850's are doing, I wish I had my 4870's.  I am much more experienced benching and clocking now, plus I have a much better i7 than what I did back then.



I'd be happier if I had more skill clocking AMD CPU's as I know my 945ES has more in it than 3.8GHz and it would give my 4870's an healthy boost in games and benchies. :shadedshu


I need a Q9550 so I can get my Intel rig running again.


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, why don't you clock higher?  Cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Asylum (Dec 16, 2009)

klz_nqn said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > yep, why don't you clock higher?  Cooling?
> ...


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 16, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I'd be happier if I had more skill clocking AMD CPU's as I know my 945ES has more in it than 3.8GHz and it would give my 4870's an healthy boost in games and benchies. :shadedshu
> 
> 
> I need a Q9550 so I can get my Intel rig running again.



yes you sure do, Mine is considerably bad ass q9550 ;D. gets 7,000-7,100 cpu points in 3dmark06.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

klz_nqn said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > yep, why don't you clock higher?  Cooling?
> ...


----------



## InPaniC (Dec 16, 2009)

Dont forget me 

InPaniC | 285GTX@SLI |755-1660-1350 |31454 |i7 W3520 @ 4800MhZ





Soon better run with W3580ES


----------



## Asylum (Dec 16, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> Dont forget me
> 
> InPaniC | 285GTX@SLI |755-1660-1350 |31454 |i7 W3520 @ 4800MhZ
> 
> ...



You need date and time in your screen shot InPaniC.
Edit your post.


----------



## InPaniC (Dec 16, 2009)

Time? Ok thats calls that i have to do a new run, dont read thats important


----------



## Altered (Dec 17, 2009)

Altered *|* ATI ASUS EAH4870 DK TOP *|* 830/975 *|* 15470 *|* C2D E6750 @ 3.882Ghz


----------



## Altered (Dec 17, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> Time? Ok thats calls that i have to do a new run, dont read thats important



Might just stretch the task bar up if you have XP. It leaves room for the date etc to show.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 19, 2009)

Got my 06 score up alittle further.

Asylum|Evga 295|711/1271/1577|28634|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh well

3dsage|Sapphire 2900 PRO |735/936|10009|E5300 @ 4.03GHZ


----------



## Asylum (Dec 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Oldie but a goodie.
> 
> 3dsage|Evga 8800GT |870/1150/2160 |14707|Phenom 9950 @3.2GHZ
> 
> ...



Sorry 3d must be a newie with date and time in the screen shot.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Sorry 3d must be a newie with date and time in the screen shot.



Cool, i'll edit it out in a few with my current setup.
Im positive I will have the only 2900 Pro up


----------



## d3fct (Dec 20, 2009)

d3fct|BFG GTX280|719/1240/1578|22350|9650 @ 4.275Ghz


----------



## d3fct (Dec 20, 2009)

d3fct|BFG GTX280+evga 280 sli|685/1200/1504|25213|9650 @ 4.275Ghz


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2009)

Assassin48|XFX 5770 CF |850/1200|23383|965BE @ 4.2ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 20, 2009)

d3fct said:


> d3fct|BFG GTX280|719/1240/1578|22350|9650 @ 4.275Ghz
> 
> http://d3fct.webs.com/tpu/280h2o.JPG





d3fct said:


> d3fct|BFG GTX280+evga 280 sli|685/1200/1504|25213|9650 @ 4.275Ghz
> 
> 
> http://d3fct.webs.com/tpu/slioc2.JPG
> http://d3fct.webs.com/tpu/slioc.JPG





Assassin48 said:


> Assassin48|XFX 5770 CF |850/1200|23383|965BE @ 4.2ghz
> 
> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/7549/23383.jpg



Come on guys.....Everyone should know by now you need date and time in your screen shot.
Edit your post please.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 20, 2009)

time and date shown how, im sorry i didnt read much was directed here to show my scores.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 20, 2009)

idk why but my time was set in the am instead of the pm 

above post has been edited


----------



## Altered (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice 20,000+ scores fellas!  

Still dreaming of a better chip here.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 20, 2009)

i dont really see how the time and date will prove validity, should be fine with a valid orb or screen shots of gpuz and cpuz. maybe if i have time ill run the test again, and open my time contol panel for the pic, but still fail to see the reasoning for time/date as that can be modified very easily and a valid orb cannot.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

d3fct said:


> i dont really see how the time and date will prove validity, should be fine with a valid orb or screen shots of gpuz and cpuz. maybe if i have time ill run the test again, and open my time contol panel for the pic, but still fail to see the reasoning for time/date as that can be modified very easily and a valid orb cannot.



Because he doesn't want older scores posted from the other thread for some reason. I agree with you, and still don't see why it matters.

As it stands, I likely won't participate as I can't be arsed to do any new runs with all my folding going.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 20, 2009)

lol, love the av, santa takin a piss


----------



## Asylum (Dec 21, 2009)

All scores updated that were posted correctly.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 22, 2009)

20K GX2 score coming up. 


Limited by my 945ES it appears....


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 22, 2009)

aCid888*|PNY 9800GX2|698/1068/1745|20371|945ES @ 3.91GHz


I'll give it a go on the E8500 at 4.75GHz when I get that rig working again. :shadedshu


*Edit:* 256'C on Core 0 LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Get that core up to 750 man


----------



## Asylum (Dec 22, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091222/Capture0419800GX2 TOP.jpg
> 
> aCid888*|PNY 9800GX2|698/1068/1745|20371|945ES @ 3.91GHz
> 
> ...



Nice run acid.
This is the reason im not taking old scores.
To get you guys off your ass and run some bench marks.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 22, 2009)

your method of validity still baffles me. his time stamp is a year old and you accepted it?


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 22, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh, nice to see a new thread started, looks lie i'll have some holiday fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

You're about due for some benches SV


----------



## Asylum (Dec 23, 2009)

d3fct said:


> your method of validity still baffles me. his time stamp is a year old and you accepted it?



Thats because he just put that rig back together and i knew it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Thats because he just put that rig back together and i knew it.



I'm sorry Asylum, but for what you know any of us can have done that.  I'm with you when you deserve it, but not on this one bro.  Rules are to be followed by everyone.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 23, 2009)

was thinking the same, not very fair if his friends can just submit whatever, and everyone else has to follow his wierd rules.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

d3fct said:


> was thinking the same, not very fair if his friends can just submit whatever, and everyone else has to follow his wierd rules.



They are not weird, they are just for everybody.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 23, 2009)

to me the date is, don't get me wrong it's nice he took the time to make this list, but it would be nice if it was completely fair.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

d3fct said:


> to me the date is, don't get me wrong it's nice he took the time to make this list, but it would be nice if it was completely fair.



Well, let's not spam this thread.  Let's just see what he has to say.  Me and you agree that it is not fair, we'll wait and see what the rest of the peeps have to say.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 23, 2009)

Those with 5xxx Series cards post here 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106238

its for both 06 and Vantage


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 23, 2009)

If you have an issue with my date its because I had to rebuild my rig and use a new CMOS battery, I never noticed the date was wrong....at least the time was right. 


If if makes your guys e-peens grow I'll run the bench again; even though I never had the GX2 in January and that run was from last nights baked period. 



*Edit:* I also thought I'd mention that I've never used the date/time "validation" before in any of my bench screenshots, I find it a bit weird to be honest and as I've said before, I wish I could post older shots.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> If you have an issue with my date its because I had to rebuild my rig and use a new CMOS battery, I never noticed the date was wrong....at least the time was right.
> 
> 
> If if makes your guys e-peens grow I'll run the bench again; even though I never had the GX2 in January and that run was from last nights baked period.
> ...



It's nothing personal bro, and has nothing to do with e-peen.  don't even know why you brought that up.  It's just rules he made and nobody else.  only fair if followed by everybody.  He's cut nobody slack yet.  Shouldn't be any different for you, sorry man.

I had runs that were fairly recent but didn't post them because they had no date and time.  Just waited till I ran better ones instead and followed the rules.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 23, 2009)

That run was last night once I finally got my rig back up and running right and installed with the GX2, I didn't even notice the date was wrong.

I said e-peen due to you guys having some kind of fit or something over my date being wrong and it came across to me a bit weird is all.....as I said, I will run the bench again if you people want.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 23, 2009)

Guys i was talking to acid the other night in his thread on him setting that rig up.
So i knew he had just got that rig back up and didnt even look at the date.
If you dont want to post here you dont have too.
I dont have time to set here and post up every tom, dick and harry from 2 years ago.
Im sure you dont either.
The hole new deal is to get you guys motivated to run some new scores.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 23, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> That run was last night once I finally got my rig back up and running right and installed with the GX2, I didn't even notice the date was wrong.
> 
> I said e-peen due to you guys having some kind of fit or something over my date being wrong and it came across to me a bit weird is all.....as I said, I will run the bench again if you people want.



Well i did get a pm saying my date wasnt on the SS and it wont be added till then, its really no bigge.

If rules were imposed they should be followed, no e-peen here since i can clearly beat it but ok


----------



## d3fct (Dec 23, 2009)

you took it to personal sorry if u felt my post was directed at you.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 23, 2009)

aCid888*|PNY 9800GX2|704/1101/1760|20371|945ES @ 3.92GHz



Happy now?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes and

Nice score!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Guys i was talking to acid the other night in his thread on him setting that rig up.
> So i knew he had just got that rig back up and didnt even look at the date.
> If you dont want to post here you dont have too.
> I dont have time to set here and post up every tom, dick and harry from 2 years ago.
> ...



I just want the rules to be fair for everybody that is all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 23, 2009)

okay, now i've got a 8800gts 512mb i want to use for PhysX

which drivers would be best to use?

i've tried the newest, and about 4 different drivers before 186.xx and nothing seems to work, i can see my card, but i cannot turn on PhysX acceleration

anyone have an idea of what i should do?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091223/Capture042GX2TOP.jpg
> 
> aCid888*|PNY 9800GX2|704/1101/1760|20371|945ES @ 3.92GHz
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Guys i was talking to acid the other night in his thread on him setting that rig up.
> So i knew he had just got that rig back up and didnt even look at the date.
> If you dont want to post here you dont have too.
> I dont have time to set here and post up every tom, dick and harry from 2 years ago.
> ...



It's not any extra work if all you are doing is cutting and pasting a properly formatted post.

And, although he already redid it, whether you know him and his circumstances or not shouldn't matter. If a current date being in the screenshot is the rule, it needs to be for everyone, no exceptions. If you take exceptions, you might as well throw out the rule. All or none.

Speaking of the rule, just how new must they be? Can they be a week or two old? A day? A month? A little clarification is in order.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 23, 2009)

My guess is they should be after the date of this thread 12-08-200


----------



## Asylum (Dec 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> It's not any extra work if all you are doing is cutting and pasting a properly formatted post.
> 
> And, although he already redid it, whether you know him and his circumstances or not shouldn't matter. If a current date being in the screenshot is the rule, it needs to be for everyone, no exceptions. If you take exceptions, you might as well throw out the rule. All or none.
> 
> Speaking of the rule, just how new must they be? Can they be a week or two old? A day? A month? A little clarification is in order.



You guys pissing and moaning should really get a life.
The date started the same day the thread did as anyone smart enough to read the rules before posting would know.
This is a simple thread that is real simple to post in if you will take two seconds to look at it.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> My guess is they should be after the date of this thread 12-08-200



1 smart man in the crowd.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

Asylum said:


> You guys pissing and moaning should really get a life.
> The date started the same day the thread did as anyone smart enough to read the rules before posting would know.
> This is a simple thread that is real simple to post in if you will take two seconds to look at it.





Asylum said:


> 1 smart man in the crowd.



So, a year from now I can post a score from 12-08-2009?

No, I don't think it's clear, thus the reason I brought it up. It's a future loophole.

No need to get pissy on your end either. If you make rules, you need to make sure they are clear, and applied to all.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So, a year from now I can post a score from 12-08-2009?
> 
> No, I don't think it's clear, thus the reason I brought it up. It's a future loophole.



You dont get the point Wile E.
This is a service im doing for you guys.
I all ready stated the facts.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

Asylum said:


> You dont get the point Wile E.
> This is a service im doing for you guys.
> I all ready stated the facts.



I get the point, you don't seem to get my point. I'm telling you that you need to be more clear. Nowhere do I see where it says exactly how recent the entries must be at the time of posting. So, by what you have said, on 10-10-2010 (just pulling a number out of my ass here as an example), I can post a run from 12-08-2009. You have not been clear at all.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 23, 2009)

The starting date that needs to be in the pic has to be 12-8-2009, if you want to submit a run in 2010 with the date 12-8-09 it will be fine since its the day this thread was made i'm guessing ( correct me if i'm wrong )

Its replacing the old 06 score thread since it hasn't been updated in a long time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Asylum said:


> You guys pissing and moaning should really get a life.
> The date started the same day the thread did as anyone smart enough to read the rules before posting would know.
> This is a simple thread that is real simple to post in if you will take two seconds to look at it.







Asylum said:


> 1 smart man in the crowd.



So are the rest dumb?  Relax with your posts, not the first time you come through a little harsh, please.



Wile E said:


> So, a year from now I can post a score from 12-08-2009?
> 
> No, I don't think it's clear, thus the reason I brought it up. It's a future loophole.
> 
> No need to get pissy on your end either. If you make rules, you need to make sure they are clear, and applied to all.


Agreed.



Asylum said:


> You dont get the point Wile E.
> This is a service im doing for you guys.
> I all ready stated the facts.



A service for us?  I appreciate you making this thread, however if you are going to then rub it in our face, then you might as well just not have done it.



Wile E said:


> I get the point, you don't seem to get my point. I'm telling you that you need to be more clear. Nowhere do I see where it says exactly how recent the entries must be at the time of posting. So, by what you have said, on 10-10-2010 (just pulling a number out of my ass here as an example), I can post a run from 12-08-2009. You have not been clear at all.





Assassin48 said:


> The starting date that needs to be in the pic has to be 12-8-2009, if you want to submit a run in 2010 with the date 12-8-09 it will be fine since its the day this thread was made i'm guessing ( correct me if i'm wrong )
> 
> Its replacing the old 06 score thread since it hasn't been updated in a long time.



I understand Wile E, and I also understand Asylums point.  All Wile E wants is for the rule to be a bit more clear.  is that too much to ask?  All Asylum would have to do is just state from what date on the posted runs will be valid.  If it's a service you are doing for us Asylum, I'm sure adding that to the rule would not be too hard for you bro, just my two cents.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 23, 2009)

I think the rules are clear enough for everyone.
This isnt a compitition thread its just for the community to post there scores and clocks.
Lets leave it at that and get back to posting some scores.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 23, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> aCid888*|PNY 9800GX2|704/1101/1760|20703|945ES @ 3.92GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Happy now?



I'll repost for an updated score please.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 23, 2009)

Latest score

johnnyfiive|XFX 4870X2|800/950|26139|i7 920@4.2GHz






The 4870X2 clocks are actually 800MHz Core | 950MHz Memory. For some reasons GPU-Z isn't showing the video overclock?

Higher CPU clocks are on the way


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 23, 2009)

Rules are rules to be followed by everyone if your gonna make them period. What if i was making my new system at the same time but didnt post so somebody (or you) would know? Id have to follow the rules regardless and spend the 8 minutes it takes to re-run this benchmark for the dick sizing contest we call 3dmark06. If your gonna make exceptions then just kick the rule and we will just have a new thread. If i gave Chicken Patty and Wile E some M&Ms id have to give everybody some.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 23, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Rules are rules to be followed by everyone if your gonna make them period. What if i was making my new system at the same time but didnt post so somebody (or you) would know? Id have to follow the rules regardless and spend the 8 minutes it takes to re-run this benchmark for the dick sizing contest we call 3dmark06. If your gonna make exceptions then just kick the rule and we will just have a new thread. If i gave Chicken Patty and Wile E some M&Ms id have to give everybody some.



I want some m&ms


----------



## Asylum (Dec 23, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Rules are rules to be followed by everyone if your gonna make them period. What if i was making my new system at the same time but didnt post so somebody (or you) would know? Id have to follow the rules regardless and spend the 8 minutes it takes to re-run this benchmark for the dick sizing contest we call 3dmark06. If your gonna make exceptions then just kick the rule and we will just have a new thread. If i gave Chicken Patty and Wile E some M&Ms id have to give everybody some.



As i stated eariler in a post....I saw that it had a date and time but i overlooked it being old.
Was in to big of a hurry i guess.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 23, 2009)

Did i tell you guys that I hate vista and 7 for benching in 3dmark06, i mean cmon the scores are terriably droped. 

My cpu score in vista with every process is 6,350 with every dam backround program turned off.

In XP 3dmark06 scores 7,000-7,200 pionts So im kinda bummed on that. Also I have gotten 22,238 3dmark06's with 2 GTX 260's in SLI on a p45, but i wasnt using the sli bridge, which i need to purchase for 10 bucks from amazon. I did notice 10,500 pionts on the Sm2(second score) part test from 9,300 pionts in the same test. So it looks like im ganna really need the sli bridge for these GTX 260's. Also this new 216core GTX 260 overclocked like shit. I can even do 650+ core or 1450+ shaders, and 1150+ on the memory, but i belive its just bad clocking memory and not the core and the shaders. 

Ill get the sli bridge, windows 7, hack sli, get 25,000+ 3dmark06 with 260's in sli or maybe higher. I eventually will though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 23, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Rules are rules to be followed by everyone if your gonna make them period. What if i was making my new system at the same time but didnt post so somebody (or you) would know? Id have to follow the rules regardless and spend the 8 minutes it takes to re-run this benchmark for the dick sizing contest we call 3dmark06. If your gonna make exceptions then just kick the rule and we will just have a new thread. If i gave Chicken Patty and Wile E some M&Ms id have to give everybody some.



Especially me Cory, I want peanut ones.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive|XFX 4870X2|800/980|26430|i7 920@4.3GHz

Bah.... I want 27k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091223/Capture005510.jpg
> johnnyfiive|XFX 4870X2|800/980|26430|i7 920@4.3GHz
> 
> Bah.... I want 27k.



beat my score with the GX2 you pansy, clock that i7 higher


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

Asylum said:


> I think the rules are clear enough for everyone.
> This isnt a compitition thread its just for the community to post there scores and clocks.
> Lets leave it at that and get back to posting some scores.



I'm not really clear on the rules. Where can I put my pecker?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> beat my score with the GX2 you pansy, clock that i7 higher



I will tomorrow cp.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol everybody wants PP's chocolate salty balls


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I will tomorrow cp.



Looking forward to it


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 24, 2009)

nice....
this will get me back OCing....
just hope I can steal some time just for benching!


----------



## freakshow (Dec 24, 2009)

ugh i need to run this just been to lazy to lmao


----------



## Altered (Dec 24, 2009)

16 Days later and I cannot believe I'm still 5th in the ATI-Single Core. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Whats wrong with you guys letting a old rig like this stick around up here. 

Lets see some more of them 20,000+ scores posted.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 24, 2009)

tzitzibp|powercolor 5870|900/1300|19913|QX9650@3.6GHz |Link


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2009)

these are old scores i will be rerunning them hopefully later tonight or tomorrow so i can get some DDR3 scores up

4850X2 on my phenom 955@3.8

http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=10878248&compareResultType=14

8800GTS 512mb on my phenom 945ES@3.9


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 24, 2009)

Whats the real voltage of that 945ES @ 3.9GHz?


----------



## freakshow (Dec 25, 2009)

Freakshow|EVGA GTX295|576/999/1242|23626|i7 920@4.0Ghz

that seems alittle low lol video card @ Stock speeds
only first run will do the other one later


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 25, 2009)

Whats up with that SM2/SM3 score?  

My stock-clocked 4870 Crossfire setup beats those numbers.....that shouldn't be right, should it?? 






Not meant to be added, just to as an example.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Whats up with that SM2/SM3 score?
> 
> My stock-clocked 4870 Crossfire setup beats those numbers.....that shouldn't be right, should it??
> 
> ...



295's don't scale all that great for 06, they love vantage though!


----------



## freakshow (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 295's don't scale all that great for 06, they love vantage though!



ah that what i thought lol


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 295's don't scale all that great for 06, they love vantage though!



This is true, however, I thought his score would of been better because he has an i7 and the clock isn't all too bad either.....I guess I expected better SM2/3 scores is all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> This is true, however, I thought his score would of been better because he has an i7 and the clock isn't all too bad either.....I guess I expect better SM2/3 scores is all.



That's what happens when the hardware doesn't scale too good with a benchmark.  I mean, great scores, don't get me wrong.

I did a 26.2k run in 06 with my 4870 C/F setup, to further prove my point.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 25, 2009)

After i get my bridge, im looking forward to 25,000+ k in 3dmark06 maybe, and hopefully more, but at the looks of it, windows vista might plauqe my CPU score by 1000pionts. >.<!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> After i get my bridge, im looking forward to 25,000+ k in 3dmark06 maybe, and hopefully more, but at the looks of it, windows vista might plauqe my CPU score by 1000pionts. >.<!!!!!



Looking forward to it as well.  Vista has been the OS that gives me the worst scores of the three OS's I've tried.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 25, 2009)

lol blah i can probably try to do better but im lazy right now lmao

Freakshow|EVGA GTX295|705/1050/1520|25148|i7 920@4.2Ghz

Wow it really doesnt scale well lmao


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Compared to other cards it doesn't dude.  Your background scales better


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 25, 2009)

WHo wants a bench from good ol pp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> WHo wants a bench from good ol pp



We are always up for that


----------



## freakshow (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Compared to other cards it doesn't dude.  Your background scales better



oh yea she really does scales better




PP Mguire said:


> WHo wants a bench from good ol pp



yep lets see them lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 25, 2009)

PP Fucking Mguire|Powercolor HD4850|665/993|14205|i5 750@3.6Ghz


----------



## freakshow (Dec 25, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> PP Fucking Mguire|Powercolor HD4850|665/993|14205|i5 750@3.6Ghz
> 
> http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/8247/12145095.png



lol im not even looking at ur score im more intrested in the mustang lol

but nice score there pp


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2009)

wtf guys, dont you have christmas to celebrate or what


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wtf guys, dont you have christmas to celebrate or what



TPU is more important


----------



## freakshow (Dec 25, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wtf guys, dont you have christmas to celebrate or what



no..........roflmao  oh wait come to think about it that kind of depressing 

actually i rather be starting on my haf case mod lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2009)

haha thats what i call dedicated


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 25, 2009)

Yea my whole house is setup. Im just waiting on midnight and my parents will walk over here.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 25, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Whats the real voltage of that 945ES @ 3.9GHz?



1.55v or so its back when i had a crazy loop

push pull BIX240+MCR320+dual 250mL res's+D5 vario temps stayed in the 45-55C range up to 1.7v


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 26, 2009)

My card has an EVGA GTS250 BIOS but is actually a BFG 9800GTX+ Overclocked Edition, with every clock pushed as far as it'll go without artifacting.

DirectorC | BFG 9800GTX+ | 760/1150/1900 | 14800 | E7400 @ 3.8GHz


----------



## Altered (Dec 26, 2009)

DirectorC just a friendly headsup. The SS has to have all of the following in it or he wont add it.

3DMark 06 Score 
CPU-Z
GPU-Z 
*Desktop Date and Time*
That red one has been an issue, several have had to retake the SS.


----------



## Altered (Dec 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> PP Fucking Mguire|Powercolor HD4850|665/993|14205|i5 750@3.6Ghz



Nice score but I figured that i5 might pull past my old C2D. Ive seen those 4850 OC really well. 

What happened to this setup?  
XFX 9800GTX+ SLI 840/1100 18812 E8400 @ 2603Mhz - 433.8FSB 
You trade/sell? or just one of a few systems you have?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 26, 2009)

Altered said:


> Nice score but I figured that i5 might pull past my old C2D. Ive seen those 4850 OC really well.
> 
> What happened to this setup?
> XFX 9800GTX+ SLI 840/1100 18812 E8400 @ 2603Mhz - 433.8FSB
> You trade/sell? or just one of a few systems you have?



My 4850 wont budge at all in OCing which is why everybody with a half ass decent card is passing me. Not only that but i messed my board up under phase runs and now my CPU wont do 4.0ghz under air. I got 23k with a single 280 under water once but that 280 was screwed up when i got it.

As for the other rig was that directed at me?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 | HIS 5850 |775-1125 |18481 |955@3.3

Wow I got a big jump out of such a mild OC.


----------



## Altered (Dec 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> As for the other rig was that directed at me?



Yeah it shows you in 23rd place on this list for nVidia Scores - Multi-Card Setup's. Looked like a nice setup. 
.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 26, 2009)

Altered said:


> DirectorC just a friendly headsup. The SS has to have all of the following in it or he wont add it.
> 
> 3DMark 06 Score
> CPU-Z
> ...


Perhaps because it's not clear enough.  And it's a stupid rule LOL.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc|Nvidia branded 8800GT|700/1800/900|12581|AII X2 240@3.6Ghz

ust so you know the SS was taken on 12/26/09 (today) take my word for it or don't post it your choice. also i know GPU-Z says BFG thats because i flashed the bios to the modded one i did for my BFG but the card IS in fact a NVIDIA branded 
these are my 24/7 settings no extra tweaking for the bench run


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2009)

I should be taking 4th place with my new score.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 26, 2009)

Man I want my Phenom 9950@ 3.2GHZ and 8800GT score up, I know its 8months old but its almost 15K, thats high given the hardware.

Nevertheless glad this thread is alive.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Man I want my Phenom 9950@ 3.2GHZ and 8800GT score up, I know its 8months old but its almost 15K, thats high given the hardware.
> 
> Nevertheless glad this thread is alive.



thank you sir that is now my goal  don't think i can do it unless i break out the soldering Iron and a adjustable pot...must resist got to have this card for folding..

can you PM me a SS of that run please so i can see the different scores and how far off i am

maybe i just need to push the voltage up on the CPU and NB and go for 4ghz with the highest NB speed possible and get every little MHZ out of the video card i can.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you sir that is now my goal  don't think i can do it unless i break out the soldering Iron and a adjustable pot...must resist got to have this card for folding..
> 
> can you PM me a SS of that run please so i can see the different scores and how far off i am
> 
> maybe i just need to push the voltage up on the CPU and NB and go for 4ghz with the highest NB speed possible and get every little MHZ out of the video card i can.



YAR! Here she be.  Yes you will need a pot for this kind of Extreme Speed on a G92
Im pretty sure you can catch it with some tweaks.
***Disregard these runs Threadmaster***






Check out how your run compares with, my 5400+B.E. This was everything maxed out though, Cpu, ram and vid card with some minor tweaks on vista 64.





I did run this card with a 720B.E @ 3.8GHZ, but it was before the Pot was in effect. Still got 14.2K though.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 27, 2009)

stanhemi | sapphire 4870 1g | 850/1020 | 18577 | Q9550@4105


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 27, 2009)

You should let me use your Q9550 to bench with, Stan....you dont live too far away!


----------



## d3fct (Dec 27, 2009)

here's a score for ya to beat pos, this was my highest score with my 8800gts 512 evga, no voltmod.
17921


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 27, 2009)

d3fct said:


> here's a score for ya to beat pos, this was my highest score with my 8800gts 512 evga, no voltmod.
> 17921



Nice score man, you got that q9650 @ 4.6GHZ I think its gonna be a tough score for POS to beat man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> YAR! Here she be.  Yes you will need a pot for this kind of Extreme Speed on a G92
> Im pretty sure you can catch it with some tweaks.
> ***Disregard these runs Threadmaster***
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/14707-1-1.jpg
> ...



well i do still have the 8800GT that already has the wires and pot on it. All i have to do is reconnect the wires to the pot.. my 8800GT got 800/2000(c/s) running ~1.3v so if i really want all i have to do is rewire the pot and switch cards out.. I'm going to sleep on it 
thanks for the SS 
btw i pull off ~12k without a pot when i was running my 4850e ~3.4ghz(slightly under by i think 12 or 24mhz) that was with the GT maxed out and I THINK modded drivers don't remember for sure.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well i do still have the 8800GT that already has the wires and pot on it. All i have to do is reconnect the wires to the pot.. my 8800GT got 800/2000(c/s) running ~1.3v so if i really want all i have to do is rewire the pot and switch cards out.. I'm going to sleep on it
> thanks for the SS
> btw i pull off ~12k without a pot when i was running my 4850e ~3.4ghz(slightly under by i think 12 or 24mhz) that was with the GT maxed out and I THINK modded drivers don't remember for sure.



Give a go, just for the hell of it. See what it put out.

Thats a solid score for that 4850 almost as good as the 240 you got.

But I know if I had a 32-bit os on these runs I wouldve been way past 15K, they were all run on vista 64 ultimate, oh well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Give a go, just for the hell of it. See what it put out.
> 
> Thats a solid score for that 4850 almost as good as the 240 you got.
> 
> But I know if I had a 32-bit os on these runs I wouldve been way past 15K, they were all run on vista 64 ultimate, oh well.



that 4850e was a hell of a chip i shouldn't have traded it but its not being abused anymore. Its in someones HTPC running underclocked and undervlolted staying around room temp  when i had it it was always around 40c and running 3ghz or more with a slight overvolt

the OS i am running now is XP pro 64bit. Before with the 4850e i was dual booting XP pro 32bit highly tweaked and striped down and Windows 7 RC 64bit


----------



## Wile E (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you sir that is now my goal  don't think i can do it unless i break out the soldering Iron and a adjustable pot...must resist got to have this card for folding..
> 
> can you PM me a SS of that run please so i can see the different scores and how far off i am
> 
> maybe i just need to push the voltage up on the CPU and NB and go for 4ghz with the highest NB speed possible and get every little MHZ out of the video card i can.



What? I un-modded my 8800GT after I was done benching, and it's currently happily serving folding duty after taking on dozens of 1.6V+ runs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> What? I un-modded my 8800GT after I was done benching, and it's currently happily serving folding duty after taking on dozens of 1.6V+ runs.



my card hasn't held up all that great. It doesn't clock as good as before even on 1.3v i can only get 750/1950 out of it when before 820/2200 was possible  i think what life it has left in it should go to folding and not risk killing it for a bench run. to me folding PPD gives a bigger e-peen then a bench run.besides i will have a GTX260 to play around with hopefully in a few days

i know i am being a pussy


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Asylum thanks for adding me even tho I didn't have the time!  I will fix it, I just haven't gotten to it.  I like to log off my main user account and use a clean benchmarking account before I do the runs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

I take it as your not going to add my post? it has everything in the SS but the date and thats because XP doesn't show it like 7 does. I just went back to XP btw so kinda used to 7 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1691664&postcount=183


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

Altered said:


> Yeah it shows you in 23rd place on this list for nVidia Scores - Multi-Card Setup's. Looked like a nice setup.
> .



One of my old rigs. First INtel chip i had since a P3 

And actually that e8400 was at 3.8. Shortly after that i managed a 4.2ghz overclock on a P45 board. I was not impressed with the performance so i went 940BE and at 4ghz i got what i wanted. Obviously now im back to Intel and ive had ALOT of hardware since that e8400.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2009)

Im so close to 20k I can taste it. Anyway this is my new current 24/7 stable. I never go over 55c under load.


TheMailMan78 | HIS 5850 |775-1125 |19384 |955@3.6


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

can you get any lower voltage on the CPU at those clocks?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can you get any lower voltage on the CPU at those clocks?



Maybe around 1.44. Maybe. Why?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

You should be able to hit 3.9 easy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> You should be able to hit 3.9 easy.



You would think but 3.6 is about as good as I can get in OCCT. I really shouldnt OC this system anyway. Its my money maker.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Maybe around 1.44. Maybe. Why?



just seems like a high Vcore for your clocks. But maybe you didn't get one of the best chips


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You would think but 3.6 is about as good as I can get in OCCT. I really shouldnt OC this system anyway. Its my money maker.



Theres your problem. Just because a machine dosent pass Prime or OCCT dosent mean its not stable at a certain clock.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 27, 2009)

All you guys with no date or time on your screen shot needs to resubmit if you want your scores posted.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Theres your problem. Just because a machine dosent pass Prime or OCCT dosent mean its not stable at a certain clock.



that maybe true but if my rigs can't pass a few test i won't run them at that speed because of all of them being a cruncher. 
mine have to pass atleast 
1hr Linpack
2hrs OCCT
Super PI 32m
Wprime 1024m(IIRC)
and if i really feel like pushing it i will run OCCT overnight (usually around 7-8hrs) if it passes those test i let them crunch and watch for errors.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

My CPU at 4ghz dosent pass any of those tests over 2 hours but i can crunch all night long on air and its fine. I just run 06 cpu and everest stress to take a gander at temps with all cores maxed. If it dosent crash when im gaming for a long time then its fine. Its been that way with all CPUs ive ever OCed. Like he cant get past 3.6ghz on a 955 when me and my review mgr have passed one over 4 on air with 1.55v. It wasnt test stable but it was bench and game stable up to 3 hours. My 940 at 3.8 was game stable all night long and fold stable on all 4 cores.
Better example, my X2 4200+ at 2.95ghz wouldnt pass 5 minutes of any test but i could bench and game till my heart was content at 1.6v on air.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> My CPU at 4ghz dosent pass any of those tests over 2 hours but i can crunch all night long on air and its fine. I just run 06 cpu and everest stress to take a gander at temps with all cores maxed. If it dosent crash when im gaming for a long time then its fine. Its been that way with all CPUs ive ever OCed. Like he cant get past 3.6ghz on a 955 when me and my review mgr have passed one over 4 on air with 1.55v. It wasnt test stable but it was bench and game stable up to 3 hours. My 940 at 3.8 was game stable all night long and fold stable on all 4 cores.
> Better example, my X2 4200+ at 2.95ghz wouldnt pass 5 minutes of any test but i could bench and game till my heart was content at 1.6v on air.



thanks i am going to add another stress test to my list. i forgot all about Orthos so i need to add 2 more test. 

all of my CPUs have to pass my testing or i consider it unstable. everyone considers a "stable" system differently.To me i want my overclocked system to run stress test and other stressful things just as good as it would right from the box


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

Everybody has their thing. Just remember your not an IT trying to put together overclocked rack Xeons for a big company. Thats why my OCs are usually much higher than others because idc if a stupid test tells me if my CPU is stable or not when it overloads my CPU more than normal apps. The CPUs i crunch on i dont even OC. (Besides the i5)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Everybody has their thing. Just remember your not an IT trying to put together overclocked rack Xeons for a big company. Thats why my OCs are usually much higher than others because idc if a stupid test tells me if my CPU is stable or not when it overloads my CPU more than normal apps. The CPUs i crunch on i don't even OX. (Besides the i5)



No my computer has a much more important job. Provide money for my family. Stable for me needs to be 100% stable.

On topic: Asylum why didnt you add my latest score?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No my computer has a much more important job. Provide money for my family. Stable for me needs to be 100% stable.
> 
> On topic: Asylum why didnt you add my latest score?



I do reviews which gives me free hardware to sell. Id say that does about the same thing? Most of our house money has come from that. Chevron puts gas in the car and pays for insurance.

Your score isnt added because of the date and time rule which he has already said. My score is to embarrassing so i left that out


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I do reviews which gives me free hardware to sell. Id say that does about the same thing? Most of our house money has come from that. Chevron puts gas in the car and pays for insurance.
> 
> Your score isn't added because of the date and time rule which he has already said. My score is to embarrassing so i left that out



Meh it doesn't matter. I ran prime for an hour and bombed. Back to stock.


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Meh it doesn't matter. I ran prime for an hour and bombed. Back to stock.



I wonder if it has to do with your motherboard having only a 4 pin CPU power connector?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Theres your problem. Just because a machine dosent pass Prime or OCCT dosent mean its not stable at a certain clock.



Short of a software conflict, that's EXACTLY what it means. If any program at all is unstable and then becomes stable after lowering clocks or raising voltages, your OC is unstable, period. No ifs, ands, or buts. If it's unstable no matter what you do, it's likely a software conflict or hardware fault.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 28, 2009)

Programs like those give an unrealistic amount of stress to the CPU though which is why i could give a crap about them. If i can bench all day long and game too thats stable to me even if a program stresses my cpu an ungodly amount then says its not stable after an hour if that. And even if it isnt stable, dosent mean its the end of the world.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Programs like those give an unrealistic amount of stress to the CPU though which is why i could give a crap about them. If i can bench all day long and game too thats stable to me even if a program stresses my cpu an ungodly amount then says its not stable after an hour if that.



Stable enough for you does not equal stable. And run a shitload of VMs, and you'll find out real quick how unstable a 1 hour OCCT failing machine really is.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 28, 2009)

Thats why you seperate your work from your play. Pretty simple if you ask me.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Thats why you seperate your work from your play. Pretty simple if you ask me.



Well, he doesn't really have that option, so suggesting an OCCT unstable clock is OK for him, isn't really true.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Stable enough for you does not equal stable. And run a shitload of VMs, and you'll find out real quick how unstable a 1 hour OCCT failing machine really is.



so say me and PP both had identical rigs he tested his his way and i tested mine my way does that mean mine would have a better chance of not having problems running the same number of VMs as his? My testing is a mix of different test starting with Linpack ending with Wprime.i posted it above someplace. Also i added another test to my main rig it has to pass 30min of AOD stability test on top of all the other test it has to pass before i call it stable

EDIT:this is what my rigs have to pass to be called stable
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1692940&postcount=209


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so say me and PP both had identical rigs he tested his his way and i tested mine my way does that mean mine would have a better chance of not having problems running the same number of VMs as his? My testing is a mix of different test starting with Linpack ending with Wprime.i posted it above someplace. Also i added another test to my main rig it has to pass 30min of AOD stability test on top of all the other test it has to pass before i call it stable
> 
> EDIT:this is what my rigs have to pass to be called stable
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1692940&postcount=209



Yes, you'd have a better chance, but there are never any guarantees.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 28, 2009)

I dont do VMs so it dosent apply to me. My PC is for internet, games, movies, and most importantly benching. Since thats my priority having a multiple VM stable machine isnt exactly neccesary. Not only that but if my work was that critical as in requiring something like that then getting a second computer dedicated to work would be my FIRST priority. Not a 5850 or 955BE  Your play machine could easily screw up even if it was stable.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 28, 2009)

Soon i will be adding alot of scores to those charts, 

ATI Dual Core
ATI Single Core *EDIT* No physx for 3dmark06 LOL!
Nvidia Dual Core

Ill be benching everything in vantage to, and post scores up aswell


When i get the sli bridge for my sli then ill bench, and when i find were my freind is hiding his OTHER HD 4870. I can run Crossfirex HD 4870 Benchmark then run the single card with my 260 or 9600gso XD.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I dont do VMs so it dosent apply to me. My PC is for internet, games, movies, and most importantly benching. Since thats my priority having a multiple VM stable machine isnt exactly neccesary. Not only that but if my work was that critical as in requiring something like that then getting a second computer dedicated to work would be my FIRST priority. Not a 5850 or 955BE  Your play machine could easily screw up even if it was stable.



Regardless of what he should've done vs what he did do, it still isn't true to claim it's stable. It's misleading.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 28, 2009)

An unrealistic stress on your CPU is misleading if you think about it. Nonetheless thats why i DONT use that BS. Time for work.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 28, 2009)

If your only stable for a hour of OCCT's your going to crash in games. For me i maid sure my 4.0ghz overclock was 24/7 i ran 100runs of Intel burn test at its maximum which is like running prime 95 for a year .

I thought i was stable at 4.3Ghz, at 1.312volts, running prime 95, wprime, 3dmark06. Then i started freezing in cod5-cod4 and like 6 other games and got bsods. So i wasnt stable. 
Then i thought i could be stable at 4.2Ghz but that wasnt stable i would freeze after 4-5 hours of strait gaming. 

I finnaly said forget it and found out that i can run 4.0Ghz at cold voltage, and leave it like that. Ive never froze in any game so far, other then crashing in gta 4 because its gta 4. 

Some overclocks can be stable on OCCT but not Intelburntest, which is wierd. So far Intelburntest is going to bne the stressing program im going to use for a LONGG time. 

I used to clame stuff was stable at certian speeds, but i started getting pissed off after a freeze right when im in first place. So im legit now and make sure my computer is more stable the even Iron itself. (Most stable element in the universe).
So I dont think you game Much PP, But im not judging your statements and i am beliving that your fine with your 1 hour OCCT Stable overclock, and if you have no problems or dont mind freezing, then its ok to me .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yes, you'd have a better chance, but there are never any guarantees.



i know that. You could run things stock and still have problems(not as likely as when you start to overclock) but it seems that if my rig takes a trip to hell and comes out stable that its going to be harder to crash then a rig that takes a walk in "ghetto" of a town that doesn't even have a ghetto

@3v the reason for so many different test i run on mine is because some test it is stable on while others its not.I have seen people say alot that 1 test isn't going to mean its stable as it may not "work" a part of the CPU as hard as the other test will and that they can test "parts" of the CPU that others done.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I don't do VMs so it doesn't apply to me. My PC is for internet, games, movies, and most importantly benching. Since thats my priority having a multiple VM stable machine isnt exactly neccesary. Not only that but if my work was that critical as in requiring something like that then getting a second computer dedicated to work would be my FIRST priority. Not a 5850 or 955BE  Your play machine could easily screw up even if it was stable.



I dont need two computers. I just need one thats stable. Also did I need a 5850? Nope. However did I need a 955? Yes. I do a lot of intense Photoshop work. Hell look at my RAM. Thats not for play. Benching is fun but I would rather have a real house than have a shack in the middle of a field.



erocker said:


> I wonder if it has to do with your motherboard having only a 4 pin CPU power connector?



Great minds think alike. I already decided my next board would be (A) DDR3 (B) 8 pin CPU power connector. My only issue is I have a ton of DDR2 RAM and I don't want to buy all new RAM.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

looks like i am going to run it again but this time at higher clocks and with the time and date


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc|BFG 8800GT|810/1810/1000|13742|AII x2 240@3.89Ghz

this one has the time and date...can you add this one for me


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice run
Got me a new (old) toy today off CL, planning on giving it some more Voltage via POT.
Hopefully I can catch your run afterwards.

Here a prelim run.
3DSAGE|HD 3870|837/1197|12244|E5200 @ 4.160


----------



## Asylum (Jan 2, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Nice run
> Got me a new (old) toy today off CL, planning on giving it some more Voltage via POT.
> Hopefully I can catch your run afterwards.
> 
> ...



You need your date and time from your desktop 3D.
The ORB date and time isnt good enough unless it has your name on it.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 2, 2010)

Asylum said:


> You need your date and time from your desktop 3D.
> The ORB date and time isnt good enough unless it has your name on it.



Wow dude

I think im gonna start another 3d06 thread, cause this is retarded.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 2, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Wow dude
> 
> I think im gonna start another 3d06 thread, cause this is retarded.



+1 how can you fake a orb submission really? Thats getting a little to blatant? I mean he has all the hardware in CPU-z and GPU-z showing and the orb shows all the hardware at the same clocks? Well i guess it would be nice to have a account now though .

I think 12-09-09 and above is the date were all submissions can be turned in, looking at the old thread it was locked on 12-08 so......


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Wow dude
> 
> I think im gonna start another 3d06 thread, cause this is retarded.





3volvedcombat said:


> +1 how can you fake a orb submission really? Thats getting a little to blatant? I mean he has all the hardware in CPU-z and GPU-z showing and the orb shows all the hardware at the same clocks? Well i guess it would be nice to have a account now though .
> 
> I think 12-09-09 and above is the date were all submissions can be turned in, looking at the old thread it was locked on 12-08 so......



The rules are stated in the first couple posts, it should come as no surprise.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> The rules are stated in the first couple posts, it should come as no surprise.



That is true though. Im like the 1 out of 1,000,000 case were aslyum let me in because of my hwbot.org submission, Im getting 10 pionts out of the submission now sense they finnaly shuved me some love . Good to get the top 20 in the world with a old GTX 260


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

Asylum said:


> You need your date and time from your desktop 3D.
> The ORB date and time isnt good enough unless it has your name on it.



You need to update the first page......

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1692303&postcount=201


----------



## Asylum (Jan 2, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> That is true though. Im like the 1 out of 1,000,000 case were aslyum let me in because of my hwbot.org submission, Im getting 10 pionts out of the submission now sense they finnaly shuved me some love . Good to get the top 20 in the world with a old GTX 260



You had your name on your ORB submission.



TheMailMan78 said:


> You need to update the first page......
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1692303&postcount=201



You have no date on your screenshot and no name on your ORB so that didnt work for your date.


Posting a date and time in your screen shot is real simple guys.
Lets get it together here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Asylum said:


> You had your name on your ORB submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know how fast I can photoshop a submission to this thread if I wanted to be a dick? All within your rules and you would have no way to prove me wrong.

The ORB speeds matches my CPUz screen to the exact number. You need to be a tad bit more easy in your "rules".


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 5, 2010)

Calm down before this thread gets locked and we all get infractions. 


*Edit:* Can I get my latest run added??  "Terrorist" is a terrifying score..I think...


----------



## Asylum (Jan 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you know how fast I can photoshop a submission to this thread if I wanted to be a dick? All within your rules and you would have no way to prove me wrong.
> 
> The ORB speeds matches my CPUz screen to the exact number. You need to be a tad bit more easy in your "rules".



Rules are rules...You already have correct submissions here so what is the problem.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Rules are rules...You already have correct submissions here so what is the problem.



Its common sense man. You are not allowing my submission on a small technicality. I have the date listed in ORB and I installed CPUz just to make you happy. My point is your rules should be guidlines and not in stone. As long as the submission is within the spirit of the thread you should allow it.

If you are hell bent on these strict guidelines then people can stay within them and destroy the integrity of the thread. Also thats not a threat in any way but its why I used my photoshop skills as an example. Remember this is a friendly way to track your personal stats. Keep it friendly man and use your head. Don't run it with dictator style and I'm willing to bet you will get a lot more respect around here. 

I say this stuff to you as friendly advice. If you don't want to accept my last submission thats fine. No hard feelings. However I wont be submitting anymore.


----------



## Asylum (Jan 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its common sense man. You are not allowing my submission on a small technicality. I have the date listed in ORB and I installed CPUz just to make you happy. My point is your rules should be guidlines and not in stone. As long as the submission is within the spirit of the thread you should allow it.
> 
> If you are hell bent on these strict guidelines then people can stay within them and destroy the integrity of the thread. Also thats not a threat in any way but its why I used my photoshop skills as an example. Remember this is a friendly way to track your personal stats. Keep it friendly man and use your head. Don't run it with dictator style and I'm willing to bet you will get a lot more respect around here.
> 
> I say this stuff to you as friendly advice. If you don't want to accept my last submission thats fine. No hard feelings. However I wont be submitting anymore.




Im not tring to be unfriendly or dictate anything.
The rules are posted at the start of this thread and are clear and simple.
I even posted a example at the start of this thread so everyone could see how to do it.
I am taking up my spare time to do this thread for the community.
The least everyone could do is read the rules and post a correct format when they post there scores.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Im not tring to be unfriendly or dictate anything.
> The rules are posted at the start of this thread and are clear and simple.
> I even posted a example at the start of this thread so everyone could see how to do it.
> I am taking up my spare time to do this thread for the community.
> The least everyone could do is read the rules and post a correct format when they post there scores.



Good luck with your thread then. Count me out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2010)

I will be posting a run with the GTX260 216 when i get it in my main rig and play around with overclocking it. It will be Thursday or Friday


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2010)

Asylum said:


> I am taking up my spare time to do this thread for the community.
> The least everyone could do is read the rules and post a correct format when they post there scores.



The life of a moderator. 

If you don't like the format, just don't post. It's nothing bad to strive for accuracy and legitimacy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 6, 2010)

here is my new one with the 2 5770s in cf

(FIH) The Don|HD 5770x2|960/1400|21507|PII 965 @ 3,913






better?


----------



## Asylum (Jan 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> here is my new one with the 2 5770s in cf
> 
> (FIH) The Don|HD 5770x2|960/1400|21507|PII 965 @ 3,913
> 
> ...



Not bad on that PII Don.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2010)

thx dude:-D

will be recieving a third 5770 next month just for the fun of it:-D


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2010)

tried agian :-D

(FIH) The Don|PowerColor HD 5770 x 2|950/1375|22298|PII 965@4.0Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> tried agian :-D
> 
> (FIH) The Don|PowerColor HD 5770 x 2|950/1375|22298|PII 965@4.0Ghz
> 
> ...



Looks like you could go higher on your CPU as low as your volts are.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2010)

do not look at cpu-z it shows the wrong number somehow, look at coretemp instead, that is showing the correct voltage

i was sitting at lik 0c because i had my door open so it wouldn't overheat haha
damn i was freezing my ass of


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc|EVGA GTX260 216|700/1450/999|14258|AII X2 240@3.6Ghz

this is my first run with the GTX and my 24/7 settings


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> p_o_s_pc|EVGA GTX260 216|700/1450/999|14258|AII X2 240@3.6Ghz
> 
> this is my first run with the GTX and my 24/7 settings
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/24_7_gtx260.jpg



Nice you got the GTX260
Overclock that card, my old gtx hit 760 core, I know you can probably push that high also. Although I had a 192sp.

Cuz I know you can topple 15K though bro


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 8, 2010)

Just had an awesome 3d06 run, check the shizzle   

InTeL-iNsIdE|2x Sapphire 5770's|920 core/1320 mem|27219|i7 920@4.2ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2010)

you should be able to get those 5770s up to like 1ghz at core and 1400mhz at mem


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you should be able to get those 5770s up to like 1ghz at core and 1400mhz at mem



They wont run 1ghz core at least not with ccc, the mem looks to have a bit of headroom still left, thats my first run


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2010)

use MSI afterburner:-D

but still very nice for a first run:-D

+ add a little more volt, not much, just a little notch


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Nice you got the GTX260
> Overclock that card, my old gtx hit 760 core, I know you can probably push that high also. Although I had a 192sp.
> 
> Cuz I know you can topple 15K though bro



if i upped the voltage i'm sure i could get the GTX higher..Also to top 15k i think all i have to do is up my CPU clock back to 3.9


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 8, 2010)

I think, at least for now anyway, I top the ATI dual gpu scores


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2010)

smartass^^


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> smartass^^



No, this is a smartass 

Took 1.36vcore to get it stable tho 

New run:

InTeL-iNsIdE|2x Sapphire 5770's|920 core/1330 mem|28093|i7 920@4.4ghz


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if i upped the voltage i'm sure i could get the GTX higher..Also to top 15k i think all i have to do is up my CPU clock back to 3.9



I got 18,500k with a GTX 260 192core and e5200 benching at 4.5Ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I got 18,500k with a GTX 260 192core and e5200 benching at 4.5Ghz



i sure can't get 4.5ghz stable on this chip(maybe with some DIC) but 15k should be easy to get


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I got 18,500k with a GTX 260 192core and e5200 benching at 4.5Ghz



I got 18,100 with an 8800GT and my QX.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 9, 2010)

I got 14800 with a 8800GT and a 9950


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2010)

it looks like i'm not going to play with the GTX anymore  as i don't want to stress someone else card(card is pending ATM) but the good news is if everything sells and goes right i will have a i7 and 2x5770s


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I got 18,100 with an 8800GT and my QX.



Your were on the QX though, and for some reason 8800gt's score beastly on 3dmark06.

I got 21,800 with a regular Q though, got the second highest nvidia single GPU on this new 3dmark06 thread. 

3dmark06 is clocks hungry


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Your were on the QX though, and for some reason 8800gt's score beastly on 3dmark06.
> 
> I got 21,800 with a regular Q though, got the second highest nvidia single GPU on this new 3dmark06 thread.
> 
> 3dmark06 is clocks hungry



I know, I just felt like messin with you a little. lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2010)

There is life in the old 920 C0 stepping yet!  4.2gig on air with less than 1.3V  This is with just one of my cards as I have lent the other to a friend who's card fried last week.  I had to go to the orb to get my results....

Tatty_One|Sapphire HD4890 Toxic|1030 core|1100 mem|21,055|i7 920 C0@4.2gig


----------



## Asylum (Jan 9, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> There is life in the old 920 C0 stepping yet!  4.2gig on air with less than 1.3V  This is with just one of my cards as I have lent the other to a friend who's card fried last week.  I had to go to the orb to get my results....
> 
> Tatty_One|Sapphire HD4890 Toxic|1030 core|1100 mem|21,055|i7 920 C0@4.2gig



Nice run Tatty.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

MKMods/XFX 5770s-850/1200/21963/965@4.04Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2010)

you can oc them to at least 950core/1375mem

then you will easily break 22k+


----------



## shevanel (Jan 12, 2010)

Shevanel|His HD 5770|850/1200|16791|i5 750@stock


----------



## afw (Jan 12, 2010)

AFW|HIS HD4850 ICEQ4|700 core|1160 mem|16,558|Q9550 E0 @ 4.123GHz


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you can oc them to at least 950core/1375mem
> 
> then you will easily break 22k+


I am an OCing moron and just wanted to get 4ghz and break 20K in 3DMark06 (couldnt get my 4870s to)

I will spend a bit more time playing with settings, but so far I got the 965 to 4.1Ghz (pretty cool with just an AC Freezer in my Sff case. It really bugged me that there were people badmouthing the Freezer)
EDIT:
Ok I am using the ATI tool and cranked them all the way up but it dosent show in GPUZ


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2010)

what, i dont believe that hahaXD

its sooo easy, you can do it in CCC,

just set the core to about 950 and the mem to aroung 1350

 the freezer is good on amd boards, but the mounting sucks on intel boards, (its the freezer extreme right?)

EDIT: thats strange, and hey, dont max them out, just a little bit under the max


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

No I am using the plain old AC Freezer.. (its my back up cooler, my SFF case runs a lot cooler than reg tower ones do) 

I just backed them off a bit , everything still works. I have the fans at 100% (sound like vacuum cleaners)
Temps are OK under 50C but I am a lot happier when they are in the 30's.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2010)

wow, well its always been a good cooler i think, it dosn't look so cool but it def keep the cpu cool at any normal speeds i think.

i had my fans running at around 55% and it wasn't that loud at all, i think the coolers on those cards are very low noise? but yeah, at 100% any cooler sounds like a small jet engine hahaXD

but try a test run, and maybe restart GPU-z? dont know why its not showing the right speeds


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

I just DL AMD Overdrive and it shows the right OC..




Im gonna leave it there today and see how it works...

And yes at stock (50% for my XFX cards) its really quiet. but anything above its loud (irritating to me) I am probably gonna throw all this in my Bad Boys tribute case and it all will be water cooled.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2010)

strange, then you just need a new run to see if its stable:-D


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

I set my 965 back to 3.4 and ran 3Dmark06 with the GPUS OCd (ran fine) got 18548
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12942203


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah, thats pretty decent i think.

but 06 is VERY Clock hungry, meaning that if you have a 4ghz cpu it will give you a crazy point boost compared to stock speeds.

anyways, oc'ing is only for benching i think, not for daily use, i run any game maxxed out on stock speed with my setup, and i also have the 965 with 2 5770s,


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

Now I wish I had kept my X58 Bloodrage to compare against this one.

I have wondered about this, while I was goofing off with the bench I had Steam on, listening to internet radio and DL a few torrents... Does that have an effect on bench scores?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2010)

aww the bloodrage is a veeeeryyy naaaice board i think, 

too bad denmark suck when it comes to hardware, we dont have those exotic brands like you guys have, and the prices are like 50% over yours 

how do you think the 965 is compared to a  920 ? i've had both and i honestly miss my x58 setup

mja maybe a little, but i dont think it has a major impact, maybe a little on the cpu score?


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

I was using a W3503 (dual core) on mine and it was fine. Looked amazing




(I love red/black)

But honestly to me I like AMD better as it is easier for me to play with and I have less probs (temps are WAY lower too)
I worked for almost a week to design an efficient mobo cooling for the bloodrage...(all custom copper coolers)
But when I got the Asus Crosshair III I just plugged it in and it ran cool (I havent done a single thing to it yey)

Sorry about the high cost in Denmark. You should have PMd me, I sold my Bloodrage modded and all tricked out for 1/2 of US cost to a guy in the UK ( who proceeded to destroy all my good work :shadedshu)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2010)

wow that is one stunning picture, i just added that as my new desktop background 

you do? hmm but okay, if you only had a dualcore before and all that work/problems then i can understand that you are happy not to do all that work again 

yeah that SUCKS bigtime, sometimes i order from some german and English companys instead, 
take for an example the XFX 5870 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150443&cm_re=5870-_-14-150-443-_-Product costs around 400$

here it is in denmark http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?q=5870&sp=all&pid=696239 that is 2763 DKK, devide that with around 5.5 that is like 500+ $thats just insane.

aww too bad, how did he destroy you work? i would have bought it from you, custom cooling and all that, that is not something you see everyday


----------



## MKmods (Jan 13, 2010)

It was funny I designed the mobo to be the most efficient with air cooling and he wanted to cool with water. But I epoxied the heatsinks on, he said he could poor water than freeze it and they would pop off (I says no like 4 times but he did it anyways)
It made me sadder for him than me but it was a waste.


----------



## Asylum (Jan 13, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 13, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I am an OCing moron and just wanted to get 4ghz and break 20K in 3DMark06 (couldnt get my 4870s to)
> 
> I will spend a bit more time playing with settings, but so far I got the 965 to 4.1Ghz (pretty cool with just an AC Freezer in my Sff case. It really bugged me that there were people badmouthing the Freezer)
> EDIT:
> ...



Good run. 

And there's nothing wrong with the Freezer per se, it's just that there are more effective coolers for the money these days. It really isn't worth buying at it's price anymore. Doesn't hurt if you already have one tho.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 13, 2010)

I think I paid $9 for mine (AR) There are more reasons for recommending it over the others though, 
1- is it can mount any of 4 ways (so no fan blowing up if you dont want) 
2-its quite a bit lower profile than the others so its easier to mount in cases where a 6" tall cooler wont fit (my main reason for choosing it)
3-its about as close to silent as you can get (even so the 965 runs in the low 40C range at 4.04Ghz)
4-its very light weight
5-It mods nicely
I finally figured how to get GPUz to show the OC of the XFXs so im a happy camper now. When they said the 5770s OC like crazy they wernt kidding...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 13, 2010)

thats cool MK, how high did you get with them?


----------



## MKmods (Jan 13, 2010)

I got them to 950/1425 (and able to complete 3Dmark06)

Im having trouble getting the 965 over 4.1 so Im gonna wait till later on and take a bit of time to learn what the hell I am adjusting.

It has been pretty fun to just set the multi to 20 and reach 4ghz with no other adjustments though..(it wasent that long ago when I was hoping to be able to get to 3ghz)


----------



## Wile E (Jan 13, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I think I paid $9 for mine (AR) There are more reasons for recommending it over the others though,
> 1- is it can mount any of 4 ways (so no fan blowing up if you dont want)
> 2-its quite a bit lower profile than the others so its easier to mount in cases where a 6" tall cooler wont fit (my main reason for choosing it)
> 3-its about as close to silent as you can get (even so the 965 runs in the low 40C range at 4.04Ghz)
> ...



For $9, you can't argue. As far as performance tho, my lapped Opteron 4 pipe cooler works just as well as my lapped freezer, is just as light, and takes up less space in the process. So if you are paying full price for the cooler, there are still better choices.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 13, 2010)

I have 5 of those coolers in boxes, I guess I should give then a try.

I think I never bothered to use them as I prefer to keep air moving from front to back. (or side to side in my case, lol)


----------



## Wile E (Jan 13, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I have 5 of those coolers in boxes, I guess I should give then a try.
> 
> I think I never bothered to use them as I prefer to keep air moving from front to back. (or side to side in my case, lol)



I should mention I use an 80mm fan on the Opty cooler to replace the slim 70mm it comes with.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2010)

Did a little tweaking, added a huge 5mhz to the GPU speed but more importantly raised the uncore on the CPu which gave me just over 200 points, I will be getting my 2nd Toxic back at the weekend so i will try some Xfire goodness then......

Tatty_One|Sapphire HD4890 Toxic|1035 core|1125 mem|21,280|core i7 920 C0 @ 4.2gig


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 13, 2010)

that should give you at least 26k i think


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that should give you at least 26k i think



Hopefully, I got 25,590 with the CPU at 4gig but with HT on (cant do 4.2 with it on as this C0 chip gets too toasty) but I think 2006 prefers HT off...... not sure on that one, if so that 200mhz should hopefully give me a fair increase in score.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 13, 2010)

You will have to take my futuremark link as proof of date cause I cant get the same run again 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12906410 

scroll down to see the date, 08 Jan 2010 same as my original post!! 

InTeL-iNsIdE|2x Sapphire 5770's|925core/1325mem|28093|i7 920@4.4ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 14, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> You will have to take my futuremark link as proof of date cause I cant get the same run again
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12906410
> 
> ...



I would accept the ORB if it had your name on it but it dont.
Sorry...Just tring to stay even with the rules here.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 14, 2010)

Asylum said:


> I would accept the ORB if it had your name on it but it dont.
> Sorry...Just tring to stay even with the rules here.



Damn you lol 

Ok now look at the link, scroll down and you will see I have named the run "InTeL-iNsIdE" it has the 08 jan date also

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12906410

InTeL-iNsIdE|2x Sapphire 5770's|920 core/1320 mem|27219|i7 920@4.2ghz

heres the original screenie too:


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you accept orb only?  forgot to do a screenie..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 14, 2010)

no just do a screenie with cpu-z, gpu-z and your 3dmark06 score + time and date


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 14, 2010)

oh ok, its just that, imo orb is more reliable since you can do "facelifts" with just screenshots.. ehhe. anyways, ima go bench later


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah well, the only one you are cheating is yourself IMO, so idc about that, but yeah ORB is the best thing


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mlee49|Single 8800 GT|705 core/1065 mem|15772|i7 920@4.2ghz






A freakin 8800GT!

I've got my 275 w/an e5200 @ 3.8Ghz but its an 8x slot in a mATX P45 board.

Ha!  Exactly the same score:


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah well, the only one you are cheating is yourself IMO, so idc about that, but yeah ORB is the best thing


yep I understand that.  but some people like myself use data like these as a performance baseline for current setups and not as an epeen thing.. therefore accuracy is a much appreciated perk. For example, how the hell can one achieve 21k+ points with a single GTX280 on a 4.08ghz C2Q??


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> yep I understand that.  but some people like myself use data like these as a performance baseline for current setups and not as an epeen thing.. therefore accuracy is a much appreciated perk. For example, how the hell can one achieve 21k+ points with a single GTX280 on a 4.01ghz C2Q??



You cant really, I think I needed about 4.3gig outta my old Q9650 to top 20k with a 280..... not unless of course you get the 280 some nice aftermarket cooling and then raise the volts to get it to clock around 775+ mhz, that would prob do it with a C2Q.


----------



## Binge (Jan 15, 2010)

Drivers have changed since then as well, the 280s get higher marks in 06 than they did 5+ months ago.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 15, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> You cant really, I think I needed about 4.3gig outta my old Q9650 to top 20k with a 280..... not unless of course you get the 280 some nice aftermarket cooling and then raise the volts to get it to clock around 775+ mhz, that would prob do it with a C2Q.



indeed, but still im estimating 19k-20k with 770mhz 280 with just 4ghz.. but 21k on 735/1305/1505??  Check the chart on the first page..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> indeed, but still im estimating 19k-20k with 770mhz 280 with just 4ghz.. but 21k on 735/1305/1505??  Check the chart on the first page..



No surely 770mhz would get you more than that, damn i got over 22,000 with a 192 core GTX260 although that little monster clocked to 800mhz, I am checking my Orb results to see if I still have the 280 run.

Edit:  No have not got the 280 orb result still, I still have the GTX260 run though cause I was fairly proud of that at the time, I have a GTX 275 run which is fairly similar performance wise to the 280 and that netted me 21,534 with an i7 920 at 4gig.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 15, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> No surely 770mhz would get you more than that, damn i got over 22,000 with a 192 core GTX260 although that little monster clocked to 800mhz, I am checking my Orb results to see if I still have the 280 run.
> 
> Edit:  No have not got the 280 orb result still, I still have the GTX260 run though cause I was fairly proud of that at the time, I have a GTX 275 run which is fairly similar performance wise to the 280 and that netted me 21,534 with an i7 920 at 4gig.



nice squeeze  


but basically to root what I was talking about was this:


Asylum said:


> Nvidia-Single Core
> 
> 
> Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
> ...


is that even possible?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> nice squeeze
> 
> 
> but basically to root what I was talking about was this:
> ...



Yes I thinks so, my old GTX 275 has the same amount of SP's I think as the 280 and i think my GPU clocks were about 735mhz and I scored about 500 points more than he did with CPU's at the same speed, that 500 point hike for me would be down to the i7 being quicker clock for clock, obviously thats a very un sceintific conclusion.  Check his screenie and compare with yours, if his CPU score matches yours roughly the only difference can really be driver sets or GPU/Shader overclocks unless there is a HUGE difference in system RAM performance or OS tweaking which I doubt.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 15, 2010)

hmm.. ok, thanks for the insights, gonna rebench later with current drivers, last bench (back in nov 09 see spec) was 18.5k, pumping up gpu, only yielded a hundred or so in the overall score.. Im kind of in a dead end on where else can I squeeze performance from..

my OS is pretty much skimmed down, no anti virus (cept' for that win defender) or any other 3rd party background process..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> hmm.. ok, thanks for the insights, gonna rebench later with current drivers, last bench (back in nov 09 see spec) was 18.5k, pumping up gpu, only yielded a hundred or so in the overall score.. Im kind of in a dead end on where else can I squeeze performance from..
> 
> my OS is pretty much skimmed down, no anti virus (cept' for that win defender) or any other 3rd party background process..



One other thing to try might be to drop the unlinked shader speed a bit and you may well find that will allow you to get extra GPU clocks, 2006 depends more heavily on the GPU clocks so that may give you a little more.  For example, on my old GTX260 that I scored over 22,000 with, the max GPU overclock that I could acheive with shaders linked was 780, I unlinked them , dropped them 30mhz and that allowed me to hit 800mhz on the GPU clocks (the gain of 20mhz GPU clock is much more significant than the loss of 30mhz shader clocks, well it was for that card), the difference between the two was 550 points if that makes sense.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 15, 2010)

Thought I'd do one for the hell of it 

jjFarking|XFX HD5850|775/1125|20990|X4 965@3913GHz





Meh.
Should do better when properly OCed


----------



## Asylum (Jan 15, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Thought I'd do one for the hell of it
> 
> jjFarking|XFX HD5850|775/1125|20990|X4 965@3913GHz
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/7555/3dmark06screenie2.jpg
> ...



Good run...Your core clock should go much higher.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes  No1 ATI score woohooooooooo


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

you should be able to get at least 950 on the core and 1375/1400 on mem:-D


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

BiNGE|Sapphire HD5850|1010/1250|25270|i7 920 @4.2GHz


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 17, 2010)

Binge said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100117/0601.jpg



Just curious: what voltage are you running to keep your 5850 stable at that setting?


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

I've been playing around with voltages from 1.22-1.28V all of them seem to do the trick.


----------



## Asylum (Jan 17, 2010)

Binge said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100117/0601.jpg
> BiNGE|Sapphire HD5850|1010/1250|25270|i7 920 @4.2GHz



Good run man.


----------



## g30rg1e (Jan 19, 2010)

*please add me *

Its been a while since i ran any benchmarks so here is my effort 

Im currently running on win7 32bit and in dual channel on a tripple channel board but still seems to perform ok.

g30rg1e|xfx gtx260|775/1275/1575|22095|i7 920@4.1ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 19, 2010)

g30rg1e said:


> Its been a while since i ran any benchmarks so here is my effort
> 
> Im currently running on win7 32bit and in dual channel on a tripple channel board but still seems to perform ok.
> 
> ...



Very nice run on that 260.


----------



## g30rg1e (Jan 19, 2010)

i just updated to the 196.21 drivers to find overclocking disabled within evga precision, no shader clock displayed either, a problem shared by others too after a quick google. Good job i did a bench before updating my display drivers


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 19, 2010)

3dsage | HIS ICEQ 4 4850| 730/1050 |13929 |E5300 @ 4.16GHZ

Not bad i guess , for a Pentium Dual core on Vista 64.


----------



## Asylum (Jan 20, 2010)

3dsage said:


> 3dsage | HIS ICEQ 4 4850| 730/1050 |13929 |E5300 @ 4.16GHZ
> 
> Not bad i guess , for a Pentium Dual core on Vista 64.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/3d0613929.jpg



Not bad at all.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 26, 2010)

*New GFX Card, New Results*

BarbaricSoul | XFX 5870 |875core/1250mem |22228 |Q9650 @ 4162MHz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 27, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> BarbaricSoul | XFX 5870 |875core/1250mem |22228 |Q9650 @ 4162MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100126/BENCH.jpg



Good run man.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 27, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Good run man.



thx man, I did alittle more OC'ing last night and got this-

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13059616

BarbaricSoul | XFX 5870 |950core/1250mem |22310 |Q9650 @ 4200MHz


----------



## TAViX (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello guys. Here is my result. I just did a quick test with the CPU O.C. only at 4.2GHZ

TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 970core/1250RAM | 22758 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4200MHz


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> nice squeeze
> 
> 
> but basically to root what I was talking about was this:
> ...


 Yes, i got 23k with a single 280 before on this sytem. 



mlee49 said:


> Mlee49|Single 8800 GT|705 core/1065 mem|15772|i7 920@4.2ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture021.jpg
> 
> ...


Thats a really nice run for an 8800GT. I got 15k stock 8800GTS on my rig and 14k with a 4850.



3dsage said:


> 3dsage | HIS ICEQ 4 4850| 730/1050 |13929 |E5300 @ 4.16GHZ
> 
> Not bad i guess , for a Pentium Dual core on Vista 64.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/3d0613929.jpg


Seems 4ghz is the sweet spot for 06. Little under my score with a less arch.


----------



## skaerials (Jan 29, 2010)

*Please add me )*

Now trying out New Gigabyte x58a-UD7 that arrived yesterday this was my third run.....

skaerials|BFG GTX260-192|720/1280/1483|21061|i7 920@4.0ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 30, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|850/1200|28161|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 30, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|850/1200|28161|i7 920@4.2Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/Capture097.jpg



That score seems low, I can hit 28k with 2 5770's ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

Heres mine on my GTX 285 with my I7-920 @ 4.1ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Heres mine on my GTX 285 with my I7-920 @ 4.1ghz
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/all.jpg



you need date in the corner, 

and then type in your result like this for example Brandonwh64|BFG GTX285|675|1282|21742|i7 920@4.1Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 30, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> That score seems low, I can hit 28k with 2 5770's ?



It is because Win XP64 sucks @ 3D benches. I will run another latter with vista.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 30, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> It is because Win XP64 sucks @ 3D benches. I will run another latter with vista.



I think its the 64-bit os/s that hold back the scores xp vs 64 bit, is like a 500-700 pt difference from what ive seen.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

So, it's my score OK to be validated? )


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 31, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|850/1200|28798|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you need date in the corner,
> 
> and then type in your result like this for example Brandonwh64|BFG GTX285|675|1282|21742|i7 920@4.1Ghz



^^What he said!

Thread updated.


----------



## boulard83 (Jan 31, 2010)

There is my last Bench trial. Maybe ill do higher CPU/GPU clock but this is what i got for the momment.


----------



## boulard83 (Jan 31, 2010)

And my Good/Old Q9550 with a GTX285.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Heres mine on my GTX 285 with my I7-920 @ 4.1ghz
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/all.jpg



You deff need a higher clock on the 285. Lol a guy with a 9550 (i believe) has almost the same score as you and an i7 at freakin 4.1ghz.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2010)

yea PP i need to do some overclocking on it. i installed Ntune to do some overclocking


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 1, 2010)

Use MSI afterburner of eVGA precision tool.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to run 3dmark on the i7 but i'm going to feel stupid to post the score because i have a i7+8800GT (LAME I know)


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 1, 2010)

I have an i5 plu 8800GTS. Its not so bad.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 6, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|950/1200|30169|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

I know i said i was going to post mine but its not even worth it. I get ~14.1k on 24/7 settings


----------



## Asylum (Feb 7, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|950/1200|30169|i7 920@4.5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100205/Capture004633.jpg



Very nice run Metal.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 7, 2010)

how do i get my sm 2.0/3.0 and cpu score to show up like that.. mine always just says go online?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> how do i get my sm 2.0/3.0 and cpu score to show up like that.. mine always just says go online?



have to buy the PRO


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

i think you need to have a registred version of the program


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> have to buy the PRO



i think they should make it free permanently lol... it's only 4 years old at least hehehe


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 8, 2010)

Same for this thread, still had the original uncropped prinscreen with undo on memory.

Here goes, extra stuff there, but what needed too 

OnBoard|ASUS GTX280|735/1242/1512|22125|i5 750@4.22Ghz


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 8, 2010)

Boulard83|Asus HD5870|950/1250|25953|i7 920@4.4Ghz


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Same for this thread, still had the original uncropped prinscreen with undo on memory.
> 
> Here goes, extra stuff there, but what needed too
> 
> ...



Thats a nice score with that 280.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

PP Mguire|SLI 8800GTS 512mb (G92)|750/1820/1007|23547|i5 750@4ghz

Random GPU clocks btw. Just sorta bumped them up and went with it. Vantage crashed with my cpu clock at 4.1 lol. So thatll come later.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 8, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Thats a nice score with that 280.





PP Mguire said:


> PP Mguire|SLI 8800GTS 512mb (G92)|750/1820/1007|23547|i5 750@4ghz
> 
> Vantage crashed with my cpu clock at 4.1 lol. So thatll come later.



Hmm, your SLI 8800GTS went better, nice 

Interesting enough as it's (one card) almost exactly half of GTX 280, only 16 shaders more (for SLI). But it's the shader clock that gets the win. SLI scaling for 3dMark06 seems fantastic though 

I'll wait to see how you do in Vantage (compared to mine)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

will try a run later with my pII 965 c3 at 4ghz and my 5770s at 960/1400


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Hmm, your SLI 8800GTS went better, nice
> 
> Interesting enough as it's (one card) almost exactly half of GTX 280, only 16 shaders more (for SLI). But it's the shader clock that gets the win. SLI scaling for 3dMark06 seems fantastic though
> 
> I'll wait to see how you do in Vantage (compared to mine)



Well i personally have gotten 23k on a 280 with super high speeds but my cpu was under phase and doing 4.6ghz. Wonder what these would do with a cpu speed like that lol.

Vantage crashed but ill try again later. Also, i can prolly clock these cards alot higher but the clocks where just set random cause im lazy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don|CF 5770s|960/1375|21880|PII 965c3 @ 4ghz

new run with the new cpu, 






not as good as i expected, might go for 1ghz+ on the core and 1400+ on the mem, and 4.1 on the cpu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

OK here ya go. Brandonwh64|BFG GTX 285 OC+|stock clocks|21742|I7-920 @ 4.1ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one brandon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

i think my GFX is weak. i see a GTX 280 above that made more than my 285 and a set of 8800GTSes


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey, dont make fun of my cards!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i think my GFX is weak. i see a GTX 280 above that made more than my 285 and a set of 8800GTSes



just beat the shit out of it man, put the fanspeed above 75% and give it some more speed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

every time i overclock it, it will get about 3 minutes into 3dmark06 and the directx driver fails


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

hmm have you tried one thing only? like try the core first, if thats stable then go on to mem etc?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

hmm now i have to figure out how to restart the nvidia driver without restarting the computer


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

why not just restart the computer=?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

well everytime i OC the card it gets some way through 3dmark06 and the driver fails and needs to be restarted


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

have you tried to oc only one thing at the time?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

yes i have. i think its due to this being a OC+ version and being factory overclocked


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

werid, but fuck it, i'll bet you cant feel any differnce anyways


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

naa i really cant. i might sale it later on and get the new nvidia series


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

yay i might sell mine too, can get a great deal on those gfx's through my old job


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

cannot get above 22k for some odd reason







and it does not help raising the core from 960 to 1ghz or the memory from 1375 to 1400


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i think my GFX is weak. i see a GTX 280 above that made more than my 285 and a set of 8800GTSes



Slap in Accelero there and the 'weakness' is gone 



(FIH) The Don said:


> cannot get above 22k for some odd reason
> 
> and it does not help raising the core from 960 to 1ghz or the memory from 1375 to 1400



Moar CPU powah! As is overclock more. Not sure how much room you have left, but that voltage seems low, even though I have no idea is it 

You score more in SM3, less in SM2, but CPU score keeps it under 22k for 06.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

cannot get it stable above 4ghz, and remember its on air, 

but i think it might be my memory thats the problem i run with 2 different stick atm


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 9, 2010)

I ran my 955 around 1.45v on a true. Im sure you could go higher.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

PP i love your avatar


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> PP i love your avatar



Yea its awesome, but i stole it from PaulieG


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|950/1275|30676|i7 920@4.6Ghz


----------



## DOM (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cannot get it stable above 4ghz, and remember its on air,
> 
> but i think it might be my memory thats the problem i run with 2 different stick atm



run it on xp


----------



## Asylum (Feb 13, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|950/1275|30676|i7 920@4.6Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/Capture039589.jpg



Nice run.


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 14, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Boulard83|Asus HD5870|950/1250|25953|i7 920@4.4Ghz
> 
> http://www.infodupat.com/I7_build/3Dmark950mhz_I7_4.4ghz.jpg



I want you to update the score table ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan|2x HD3870|800/1200|17303|720 BE @ 3.5Ghz





Just working on breaking 18k.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 14, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> I want you to update the score table ...



I want you to read the rules and edit your post.
You must have time and date in your screen shot. The ORB page dont work unless you have your name on it.


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 14, 2010)

somewhat useless rules .... 

Ill rebench only to add date and time ? .... 

Well its not gona happen soon. Ill be back when i have time too ...........

EDIT :  WC is coming on the HD5870. Maybe ill bench some soon.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 15, 2010)

*SystemViper|Asus HD5870|1010/1256|25742|i7 860 @4.169GHz*


----------



## Asylum (Feb 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> JrRacinFan|2x HD3870|800/1200|17303|720 BE @ 3.5Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture085.jpg
> 
> Just working on breaking 18k.



Good run with those.



SystemViper said:


> *SystemViper|Asus HD5870|1010/1256|25742|i7 860 @4.169GHz*
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/25742.jpg



A little more CPU speed and you would have 1st place Viper.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Good run with those.
> 
> 
> 
> A little more CPU speed and you would have 1st place Viper.





Yea, i will try today, its big snow day...

this has to be one of the wackiest benchmarks there is, it's all about finding your cards sweet spot and not raw power, oh yes and the system needs to be pretty tight too!

thanks for your effort Asylum


----------



## DOM (Feb 16, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> *SystemViper|Asus HD5870|1010/1256|25742|i7 860 @4.169GHz*
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/25742.jpg



ss to small  i cant see have to get close to the screen lol


----------



## Asylum (Feb 17, 2010)

My best score with this card so far.

Asylum|XFX 5870|1064/1382/|28111|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2010)

Asylum said:


> My best score with this card so far.
> 
> Asylum|XFX 5870|1064/1382/|28111|i7 920@4.5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100217/5870-06403.png



Damn you, lol

again top notch


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 18, 2010)

NOT a valid result as I forgot to make the date visable, may be deleted if desired.. Sorry...

TotalChaos|Sapphire Radeon 5850|850/1175|18044|PII X4 940BE@3.31Ghz


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 26, 2010)

*Black Panther|Sapphire Radeon 5970|735/1010|20378|E8400@4.0Ghz*

Why does my 3dmark06 not give the score instantly like yours but I have to view it opening my web browser?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

you have to buy it to do that, i had one from a gfx i bought long time ago

remember to have the date, and your name + hw like the others

will test out my 2 4850s tonight before i have to sell them again

but i have 3 5770 coming up next week,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan|2x HD3870| 825/1225|17524|720BE @ 3.5Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

damn, you get almost as much as my rig when its stock


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> damn, you get almost as much as my rig when its stock



 As you can tell i LOVE to tweak.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah i can see that, lol

will test out my 2 4850s tonight maybe


----------



## DOM (Feb 26, 2010)

i got me some 2x Palit 9600GSO Sonic 768MB coming monday should get like 16k+ stock


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

i'm gonna pwn yall when i get my 3rd 5770 :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan|2x HD3870| 837/1225|17843|720BE @ 3.6Ghz





Nearing 18k!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

wont they go higher on the core? dont seem like much?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wont they go higher on the core? dont seem like much?


 
Only pushing little by little. My one card won't go much further the Toxic I've had up near 900. I don't think my power supply has much more in it. I think i am down to cpu speed from here out.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

thats a good idea to take small steps, maybe put your hand on the psu once in a while to see if it gets hot.

but yeah, those 3870s are power eaters, + a oc'ed cpu,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a good idea to take small steps, maybe put your hand on the psu once in a while to see if it gets hot.
> 
> but yeah, those 3870s are power eaters, + a oc'ed cpu,



It doesn't help that my power supply is older also. Which I should look into getting a new one


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don|2x HD4850| 625/993|19260|965C3BE @ 3.7Ghz

oh my, 

first run with 4850s in CF

i am impressed, those cards scores about the same as my 5770s:-S

how can that be? oh well, will start punishing them now, 






second run 

(FIH) The Don|2x HD4850| 670/1050|19603|965C3BE @ 3.7Ghz


----------



## DOM (Feb 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'm gonna pwn yall when i get my 3rd 5770 :shadedshu








This is not my good GSO i killed it last week it would get 900 Core, i had tryed the evga cooler i had on my other GSO but didnt notice it wasnt making contact so it died  this one one i messed up a while back i baked it in the oven and it fixed the artifacts it was getting  but doesnt oc like it use to


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan|2x HD3870| See Screenshot |18067 | 720BE @ 3.6Ghz


----------



## DOM (Feb 27, 2010)

stock cards and cpu mem is under clocked SLI


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

DOM said:


> stock cards and cpu mem is under clocked SLI
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/stock-i7-9600GSO-SLI.jpg



that is quite high voltage for that cpu? i have a friend who is running 4ghz with lower volts than you


----------



## DOM (Feb 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is quite high voltage for that cpu? i have a friend who is running 4ghz with lower volts than you



stock cards and cpu wasnt trying to mess with the volts   

i get 4ghz like lil over 1.2v

like this one better


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2010)

Better score in W7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

DOM said:


> Better score in W7
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/06-4.2-9600GSO-SLI.jpg



Good run dude, but only 4.2 GHz on the CPU?  isn't that CPU under Phase or something?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

nice scores man, did you use xp before+


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good run dude, but only 4.2 GHz on the CPU?  isn't that CPU under Phase or something?


on water right now was going to rma the mobo was only getting 4gb out of 6 in the bios ended up being cuz of a bent pin 


(FIH) The Don said:


> nice scores man, did you use xp before+



on the run on top of that one  but might try the same drivers for xp see what i get


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 28, 2010)

lonewolf / GTX 260 /602 1026 / 12166 / X2 3000+ @3.2Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

gonna run a 06 in a minute on 3 5770s

is it just me or do i just lack the performance from the 3rd gpu? 






bit better, but still shitty imo


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 2, 2010)

its the increase in CPU speed that gave most of the higher result


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

i know, thats why i think its pretty shitty


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 2, 2010)

I upped my overclock a little and the cpu part of the bench went down. go figure. but the score went up. so the increased buss helped but something else isnt quite right yet. the original bench was 12166 and the second 12359


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

is there any single slot 5770's if so tri Xfire would be possible on my board. it even says that it supports 3x xfire or SLI (it has 2 full x16 slots and 1 4x slot that is notched out)


----------



## Asylum (Mar 2, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> lonewolf / GTX 260 /602 1026 / 12166 / X2 3000+ @3.2Ghz
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100228/screen shot 3.jpg





lonewolf said:


> I upped my overclock a little and the cpu part of the bench went down. go figure. but the score went up. so the increased buss helped but something else isnt quite right yet. the original bench was 12166 and the second 12359



Bump your voltage to 1.53  and increase north and south bridge up  .1

Also see what your ram voltage is set at and what cpu-z recommends.

You may need to increase you ram voltage also.


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> gonna run a 06 in a minute on 3 5770s
> 
> is it just me or do i just lack the performance from the 3rd gpu?
> 
> ...



cuz your Q is holding it back you need like a i7 920 oc to 4.4+ to get 28k+


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 2, 2010)

TotalChaos|Sapphire Radeon 5850|Asus 5850|850/1200|18537|PII X4 940BE@3.31Ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

Crank that cpu TotalChaos and watch your score CLIMB!!! Nice run btw.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

afaik he's got stock cooling, so i wouldnt do that


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 2, 2010)

that is correct running stock AMD cooler so 3.31 works for me at present


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2010)

i benched a X4 920 on the stock cooler highest the mobo let me get was 3.7GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

thats 900mhz oc on a stock cooler? 

dude i dont even get that with a Dark Knight on my C3


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2010)

lmao it was the stock with the two heat pipes 

it was my parents build i did for them its oced to 3.2GHz right now


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2010)

*Palit 9600GSO Sonics Stock*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah that i7 does most of the score hahaXD


----------



## crush3r (Mar 2, 2010)

crush3r|Sapphire 4850 512|700/1100|15524|i7 920@3.8Ghz


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah that i7 does most of the score hahaXD



my highest was 162XX Quad X3350 at 3.8GHz old score but was on one card 900 core which i killed last month


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

yay

(FIH) The Don|2x5770|850/1200|24776|i7 920@3999Mhz






(FIH) The Don|2x5770|930/1350|25144|i7 920@4020Mhz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 5, 2010)

is the voltage in CPU-z right? If so damn


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

nope, running 1.280 +- 0.010

i really dont know why cpu-z ALWAYS have to fuck with my voltage


----------



## sweeper (Mar 5, 2010)

sweeper|Sapphire HD4870 1GB GDDR5|750/900/|12728|Athlon II X4 2.6 @ 2.8GHz

Why do I have to go ONLINE to get my results? I guess I'm the only one who doesn't have a registered version?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

thats a pretty decent score there

and yeah, you answered your own question.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks... it's not a bad score for being stock except for the cpu OC'd to 2.8 from 2.6GHz. Left everything else alone. Thought it would have been higher. Eh..... guess it is what it is. Still working on the whole OC'ing part with this setup.


----------



## DOM (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay
> 
> (FIH) The Don|2x5770|850/1200|24776|i7 920@3999Mhz
> 
> ...



told you needed i7 

heres my daliy settings cant get more on the gpu's untill i get a volt mod for them


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2010)

Is that the Palit GSO you got from LIT Dom? Those have the same PCB as the 8800's, don't they? If it's the same, I think I might still have the picture with the vgpu mod using a 100kΩ variable resistor floating around somewhere.


----------



## DOM (Mar 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Is that the Palit GSO you got from LIT Dom? Those have the same PCB as the 8800's, don't they? If it's the same, I think I might still have the picture with the vgpu mod using a 100kΩ variable resistor floating around somewhere.



naw those died the first few days i got them thanks to DaMulta  idk why i got these  120 for both on Ascendtech

old pic but same card


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2010)

I see it already. That's the same PCB as the 8800GT Sonics.


----------



## DOM (Mar 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I see it already. That's the same PCB as the 8800GT Sonics.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/Untitled198.jpg


only thing that sucks i dont have a 100kΩ  but do you think the 8800GT bios will work


----------



## Helli (Mar 6, 2010)

Here are mine values.

Helli|Zotac GTX280|700/1150/1400|27149|i7 W3520@4.2Ghz

I testet a few days ago if the new (now removed) 196.75 improves
benchmarks. There is a little increase of 200 point compared to the 191.07 for me.






Helli


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2010)

DOM said:


> only thing that sucks i dont have a 100kΩ  but do you think the 8800GT bios will work



Won't unlock anything or give more voltage. What size VR's do you have around?


----------



## DOM (Mar 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Won't unlock anything or give more voltage. What size VR's do you have around?



20-50-500

do you remember how low you had to turn down your VR if it was more then 50 then i can use the 50 or buy untill i buy some


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2010)

Use both the 20 and 50 wired together in series. I believe 70kΩ was only a little above stock. Just use the 50k to make your adjustments.

You can also use the 500k, but once you get the resistance down far enough, it will be much more sensitive to changes than the 100k.


----------



## InPaniC (Mar 6, 2010)

So, now with date, cpu+GPU-Z, hope i forgot nothing 

InPaniC|ATI 5970|940/1170|33434|i7 W3580ES@4910MhZ

Cooled by SingleStage+Wakü


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don|2x5770|850/1200|25700|i7 920@4100Mhz


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> (FIH) The Don|2x5770|850/1200|25700|i7 920@4100Mhz
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/25700 3d06.jpg



push it !

here is mine


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> (FIH) The Don|2x5770|850/1200|25700|i7 920@4100Mhz
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/25700 3d06.jpg



Don ~ where is GPU-Z? Nice run though



Assassin48 said:


> push it !
> 
> here is mine
> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/248/signatureimg.jpg



Why does GPU-Z show CrossFire disabled?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Don ~ where is GPU-Z? Nice run though
> 
> 
> 
> Why does GPU-Z show CrossFire disabled?



i was having problems with it, it was enabled in CCC


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

CrossFire is obviously working fine, just strange though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> push it !



i'm using air and you're on water haha, but i'm gonna see if i can reach 4.3 tonight

+ i'm using 2 different 5770s, they dont clock too well together as when i had 2 from the same brand



HammerON said:


> Don ~ where is GPU-Z? Nice run though



oh snap i forgot


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

rickss69|Evga GTX 280|729/1257/1580|20565|i5 670 @ 4713MHz







http://service.futuremark.com/resul...resultType=14&resultId=13400656&editMode=name


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'm using air and you're on water haha, but i'm gonna see if i can reach 4.3 tonight
> 
> + i'm using 2 different 5770s, they dont clock too well together as when i had 2 from the same brand
> 
> ...



Same here, 1 is the original XFX version, the second one is a newer revision of it with only 1 CF connector


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2010)

was thinking about the CF connectors too, i had 2 on before and it flickers and what not, took one of and gonna do another run in a few


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> was thinking about the CF connectors too, i had 2 on before and it flickers and what not, took one of and gonna do another run in a few



i had the flickering issues too, i update to beta drivers and it went away on the w7 install

no problems here on this xp install


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

really late addition

FreedomEclipse|x2 Sapphire 4870 Toxic's|780/1000|20840|Q9550@3.910Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|23531|i5 670 @ 4713MHz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

thats a nice OC you got there - pretty awesome temps too but the voltage is a little on the high side for my liking


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats a nice OC you got there - pretty awesome temps too but the voltage is a little on the high side for my liking



It's on a bench rig so I don't worry or alter the voltages much. This chip kinda reminds me of my old e8600...


----------



## stevorob (Mar 7, 2010)

2 Runs, no changes











EDIT:  stevorob|evga 9600gt SLI|740/1035/1865|22931|i5 750@4.4Ghz


----------



## sweeper (Mar 8, 2010)

Geeze, mine sucks compared to all these systems. :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

do a run and let us see how it goes then?


----------



## sweeper (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

its not THAT bad

 most bechmark programs do like some high clocks, så if you could push that cpu to like 3.4 or more you would have some much better results


----------



## Asylum (Mar 8, 2010)

Thread updated.
If your score is not posted then its not posted correctly.
Check the rules and edit your post and pm me.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been testing a 5750 this last week (got it openbox for $100 and am sending it to Brazil) I am pretty amazed how good this card is.
Here is a score with the 965 at stock (3.4) and a single 5750.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

hmm


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm



no ss of the 5750 ?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

lol, sorry im a bit slow

Im not overly excited of the cards temps (Idles in the 40s) but this little monster plays everything really nice.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

i've heard that those 5750s can be overclocked to almost same speeds as 5770?

and nice score btw


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL, my 5770 shown up tomorrow and the second one gets here tues. I just wanted to see what the 5750 was like.

(im gonna run my 965 at 4Ghz and see what it does to the score)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

that should give you about 3k more? i think


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

My submission didnt make it in so it must be missing something. (Post #467)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

you need the date in the picture


----------



## Asylum (Mar 8, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> My submission didnt make it in so it must be missing something. (Post #467)



You are missing date and time in your screen shot.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

it went up a bit at 4.05.. 




(its funny when I OCd the card the 3DMark06 was a lot higher FPS, but it kept crashing (the ZEROtherm cooler is crap)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

thats nice, but how does it handle gaming?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

Asylum said:


> You are missing date and time in your screen shot.



This OS does not display the date in the browser, however the time is there in 24hr format. Added a ORB link that has the date, if not satisfactory I will run it again at some point. Thanks


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats nice, but how does it handle gaming?



It dosent like to be OCd (gpu) but at stock it plays everything at 1920 X 1200 max settings just fine.

I dont want to mess up the card (not mine) but It will be interesting to compare the 5770 tomorrow (the first XFX 5770s I had LOVED to be OCd)

I ran 3DMark06 with just the GPU ocd to 870/1400 and I noticed the FPS were much higher than when the CPU was OCd to 4.05 (first time I noticed that) but it kept crashing so I set it back to stock.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|23556|i5 670 @ 4713MHz


----------



## sweeper (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweeper|Sapphire HD4870 1GB GDDR5|790/1100/|14128|Athlon II x4 2.6GHz @ 3.2GHz


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 9, 2010)

jlewis02|XFX 5850|960/1200|21398|Q9550@3.8Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don|2x5770|900/1300|26027|i7 920@4100Mhz


----------



## MKmods (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL, I am so jealous

(I was happy to get to 20K but now it seems so "yesterday")


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

haha yeah youre right, but dang, my fingers is about to fall off, have the rig in the doorway with the door open so i can do some nice oc

this overclock is on my MSI X58M, which actually surprises me, since its a budget board i got for 120$ might use it for a lanbox  build soon

50mhz on core and memory only gave 170p more or so

remember this is my daily rig, no fresh install every time i bench or overclock anything, 

(FIH) The Don|2x5770|900/1300|26192|i7 920@4100Mhz


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 15, 2010)

TotalChaos|Sapphire Radeon 5850|Asus 5850|900/1200|19458|PII X4 940BE@3.41Ghz


----------



## VOCCH (Mar 16, 2010)

VOCCH|HIS HD4870 512MB|850/1000|18345|i5-750@4.Ghz Air Cooled


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 21, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD4870 512MB|850/980|20187|i7 920@4.4Ghz Air Cooled


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 21, 2010)

TotalChaos|Sapphire Radeon 5850|Asus 5850|870/1200|20398|PII X4 940BE@3.61Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Mar 23, 2010)

VOCCH said:


> i5-750@4ghz  18345
> HD4870@850/1000
> 
> [url]http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/5371/06sq.jpg[/URL]




You need time and date in your screenshot....ORB doesnt count unless it has your name on it. Your table format is incorrect also.

Scores updated.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 23, 2010)

jlewis02|XFX 5850|960/1200|22332|Q9550@4Ghz


----------



## DOM (Mar 23, 2010)

DOM|2 X PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB SLI |750/950/1875|22856|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 24, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|950/1275|31482|i7 X980@4.4Ghz


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

DOM|2 X PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB SLI |770/970/1925|23855|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Brandonwh64|VisionTek 5850|1000/1200|25047|Intel I7 920@4Ghz


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 29, 2010)

06 run for this rig.

dark2099|eVGA GTX 275 SLi|713/1260/1512|24320|i5 650@4.8Ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 3, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1301|27947|Xeon 3580 @ 4.5GHz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 4, 2010)

Thread updated.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 4, 2010)

Asylum - Post #513 is a single 5870...Thanks.  (I copy/pasted and forgot to delete )


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd put mine up but i doubt 3dmark06 scores after seeing this 



either the card is massively OC'd or there's something really hooky about the gts250 scores


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 5, 2010)

30K ya gotta  like it


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah i wonder how long it took to hack the results file aye ask me it's a complete BS score


----------



## VOCCH (Apr 7, 2010)

Asylum said:


> You need time and date in your screenshot....ORB doesnt count unless it has your name on it. Your table format is incorrect also.
> 
> Scores updated.



Above post second from top edited and Original uncropped added so now has time and date...table format corrected...and ORB does have my name on it.


----------



## Stak (Apr 8, 2010)

lol 3dmark fail or hack?


http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=3E0D771F806721E04FC8D211E0683C96


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2010)

Stak said:


> lol 3dmark fail or hack?
> 
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=3E0D771F806721E04FC8D211E0683C96



I don't see what you are referring to? Care to explain?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't see what you are referring to? Care to explain?



same here link just opens an orb page with no results table if thats what you were trying to show


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 9, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1008/1301|28365|i7 980X @ 4397 MHz


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't see what you are referring to? Care to explain?



Its of the 59k~ April 1st score with a GTS250 (GTX+) and stock clocked i5 if I remember right. 


I couldnt open the link either but I'm guessing its that one.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Its of the 59k~ April 1st score with a GTS250 (GTX+) and stock clocked i5 if I remember right.
> 
> 
> I couldnt open the link either but I'm guessing its that one.



So an April Fools?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 9, 2010)

I would assume so unless the GTS250 performs better than anything else out there.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2010)

see post http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1840294&postcount=518

for pic it's against my athx2 7750BE and HD5770


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2010)

Had to be a prank. That's all I can figure.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 9, 2010)

http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=13602303&compareResultType=14


Link that works.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1008/1301|28365|i7 980X @ 4397 MHz
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Apr090022.jpg



Nice run man.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 9, 2010)

Asylum|XFX 5870|1066/1356/|28582|i7 920@4.56Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 9, 2010)

^ Good one! ^  Let me tweak a bit...


----------



## Asylum (Apr 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> ^ Good one! ^  Let me tweak a bit...



I have a 980x on the way too.

Ordered it today. Are the multipliers unlocked on these?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2010)

well here's mine
Athlonite / HIS HD5770Fan | 875/1200 |11711 | Athlon x2 7750BE @ 2708


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2010)

err my cpu suks butt fluff i need a quad or an PhmII x555


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 9, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1301|29040|i7 980X @ 4542 MHz

My poor little un-modded card is crying...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 9, 2010)

Asylum said:


> I have a 980x on the way too.
> 
> Ordered it today. Are the multipliers unlocked on these?



Cool beans! Yes, they are unlocked. I need to do something with this ATI card pretty soon then! 
Got this one from the Egg yesterday...batch # 3003B288


----------



## Stak (Apr 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't see what you are referring to? Care to explain?



The best score. Is 59000+ but look at the rig, 

Its a worse pc than mine but scores 2,9x higher, strange no?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2010)

and now for one with a small OC on both cpu and gpu core/mem

Athlonite / HIS HD5770Fan | 875/1250 | 12624 | Athlon x2 7750BE @3000Mhz



and still my cpu suks butt fluff


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

throw the core up to like 930+


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll give it ago but i'm not lookin to cook the thing as it cost to much for me to replace at the moment


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

mine does 960 without raising the voltage, but maybe try with 920, and then push it a little bit

but if you dont feel to good about it then dont,


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2010)

well here's same as above but 900 core 

Athlonite / HIS HD5770Fan | 900/1250 | 12649 | Athlon x2 7750BE @ 3000MHz



I am a Sufferer of C.R.A.F.T (can't remember another friggin thing)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2010)

*JrRacinFan | HIS HD3870| 823/1225 |13002 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3.8ghz*

Finally broke 13k on a single 3870!!! Big accomplishment.





Please don't give me crap about the aged video card. I don't game much.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

crap


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 9, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1301|29342|i7 980X @ 4599 MHz

Seems that is all this card can do...no matter as it is going into the gamer soon.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2010)

mad run, amazing how those 980x's take all the other hardware to a new level....

sweet stuff


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 10, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850|970/1340|28583|i7 X980@4.5Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 10, 2010)

What's your take on the 980X so far Metal?


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> What's your take on the 980X so far Metal?



The performance is great and I am really surprised how much cooler it runs compared to my i7 920's. 
The only thing I don't like is my mobo throttles when I set the multi at 27 or higher, but thats not the chips fault.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 10, 2010)

So far I've managed 4.6GHz on the Boreas. Going to wring it out on water before taking it further. Is your's as picky about voltages as mine is?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2010)

Stak said:


> The best score. Is 59000+ but look at the rig,
> 
> Its a worse pc than mine but scores 2,9x higher, strange no?



The highest official score is 41551. I'm pretty sure it was just an April Fool's prank. http://www.futuremark.com/community/halloffame/


@Rick and Metal - I can't wait to get mine up and running. Still a paycheck away from getting ram for the system. It's just sitting there staring at me. lol.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> The performance is great and I am really surprised how much cooler it runs compared to my i7 920's.
> The only thing I don't like is my mobo throttles when I set the multi at 27 or higher, but thats not the chips fault.





rickss69 said:


> So far I've managed 4.6GHz on the Boreas. Going to wring it out on water before taking it further. Is your's as picky about voltages as mine is?



I hate you both
JK ~ I am just jealous. Maybe I should sell my crunching farm to buy one


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 10, 2010)

Be glad to see more of them here...that way we can compare notes.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh I am glad, just jealous


----------



## DOM (Apr 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The highest official score is 41551. I'm pretty sure it was just an April Fool's prank. http://www.futuremark.com/community/halloffame/
> 
> 
> @Rick and Metal - I can't wait to get mine up and running. Still a paycheck away from getting ram for the system. It's just sitting there staring at me. lol.



what ram are you getting ?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2010)

DOM said:


> what ram are you getting ?



Probably this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226121


----------



## DOM (Apr 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Probably this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226121



i was going to get those but seems they went up some when i get mine 

you need to put in some ot 

im off to bed


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 10, 2010)

Pricey, but highly recommended... https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=766411 If you ever need rma, Corsair is top notch as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

they cost around 350$ in denmark, those redlines


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is my newest crossfire result

Exodusprime1337|xfx 5870 crossfire|990/1300|23539|Phenom II 965c3@4.014Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

thats kinda low, i remember my 4870x2 with the 965 did around 21-22k,


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Pricey, but highly recommended... https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=766411 If you ever need rma, Corsair is top notch as well.



Yeah, but just too far out of my reach. I think 1600 CAS6 will be pretty nice.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 10, 2010)

kid41212003|EVGA 9800GTX+ SLI|740/1100|25197|Core i7 930@4.2GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 10, 2010)

rickss69|Evga GTX 280|765/1248/1588|24508|i7 980X @ 4542 MHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> So far I've managed 4.6GHz on the Boreas. Going to wring it out on water before taking it further. Is your's as picky about voltages as mine is?



Mine does take more fine tuning of the voltages than the i7 920's but it is worth the effort.

My max overclock on water with 1.4 Vcore and the 25 multi is 4550MHz and a max temp of 68c. I may go ahead and get that larger rad next week to see if the additional cooling allows for higher clocks.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 10, 2010)

Here are some temps for reference Metal.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 11, 2010)

HasmmerON|EVGA GTX 275|720/1220/1600|13024|i7 920 @ 4085 MHz


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> HasmmerON|EVGA GTX 275|720/1220/1600|13024|i7 920 @ 4085 MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/Capture013213.jpg



Something's not right with you SM3.0 score. I already got more with GTX 280 stock and E8400@3.2ghz
3DMark06: 14177 (SM2.0: 6525 SM3.0: 7229 cpu: 2844)

You should be getting 20000 3dmarks.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 11, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Something's not right with you SM3.0 score. I already got more with GTX 280 stock and E8400@3.2ghz
> 3DMark06: 14177 (SM2.0: 6525 SM3.0: 7229 cpu: 2844)
> 
> You should be getting 20000 3dmarks.



^ PhysX disabled...


----------



## Asylum (Apr 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> kid41212003|EVGA 9800GTX+ SLI|740/1100|25197|Core i7 930@4.2GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100410/newcpu.jpg




Kid need to fix your screenshot.... No date showing.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 11, 2010)

, fixed.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 11, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> ^ PhysX disabled...



There's no PhysX in 06, just CPU calculation. SM3.0 is just graphics and it should be higher than the SM2.0 score.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 11, 2010)

I was getting some strange scores last night. I think I am going to put the BFG GTX 275 in and try it instead of the EVGA for single card.

EDIT:
Okay I ran 3DMark 06 on Cruncher #2 w/ BFG GTX 275:

HammerON|BFG GTX 275|648/1152/1440|i7 920 @ 3780 MHz


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Something's not right with you SM3.0 score. I already got more with GTX 280 stock and E8400@3.2ghz
> 3DMark06: 14177 (SM2.0: 6525 SM3.0: 7229 cpu: 2844)
> 
> You should be getting 20000 3dmarks.



to right your 275 should snot over my 5770 for sm3 scores but it's only half what i get and i only have a shunty little Athlon x2 7750BE


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2010)

whats a good volt for 1000 core idk if this mem like to be oced much already got the gray lines


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 16, 2010)

rickss69|(x2) Evga GTX 280|765/1240/1584|30537|i7 980X @ 4545 MHz

After all this time these 280's still have no peer in gaming...screens so fluid and colors so vibrant.


----------



## DOM (Apr 17, 2010)

DOM|ASUS HD 5870 v2|1050/1250|22845|i7 920@4.55GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2010)

rickss69|(x2) Evga GTX 280|765/1240/1584|31198|i7 980X @ 4607 MHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 18, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850|970/1360|28782|i7 X980@4.6Ghz No HT


----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres my latest run with the 980X.

Asylum|XFX 5870|1061/1351/|30045|i7 980X@4.66Ghz


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 18, 2010)

well here's my latest with a good little OC on both the CPU and GPU
CPU AMD Ath x2 7750 @ 3333MHz (215fsb x 15.5)
MEM 4GB DDR2 800 @ 860MHz (DDR2 @ 215x4)
GPU HIS HD5770 920MHz core / 1250mem (DDR5 5000Mhz)

Athlonite | HIS HD5770 | 920/1250 / 13695 |Athlon x2 7750 @ 3333MHz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2010)

DOM said:


> DOM|ASUS HD 5870 v2|1050/1250|22845|i7 920@4.55GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100417/3DMark06-5870.jpg



Missing your date and time in screenshot DOM.
Please edit your post.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 18, 2010)

rickss69|(x2) Evga GTX 280|765/1240/1584|31683|i7 980X @ 4607 MHz

Still hitting on all eight..err, six. http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._2006_2x_geforce_gtx_280_31683_marks?new=true


----------



## Asylum (Apr 19, 2010)

Heres with both cards.

Asylum|XFX 5870's|1041/1330|32301|i7 980X@4.61Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 19, 2010)

those old 280s is still pretty hardcore compared to the 2 5870s


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> those old 280s is still pretty hardcore compared to the 2 5870s



It getting to the point now where 06 no longer scales with new hardware. It just doesn't push the gfx hard enough. If you notice, all the top hardware of the past couple of gens score pretty similar in SLI/Crossfire configs with the same amount of cpu performance.

It's almost time to retire this bench. It's about as useful as 05 or 03 anymore. Still fun tho. lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It getting to the point now where 06 no longer scales with new hardware. It just doesn't push the gfx hard enough. If you notice, all the top hardware of the past couple of gens score pretty similar in SLI/Crossfire configs with the same amount of cpu performance.
> 
> It's almost time to retire this bench. It's about as useful as 05 or 03 anymore. Still fun tho. lol.



+1

wonder when futuremark will make a dx11 bench


----------



## road-runner (Apr 20, 2010)

road-runner|XFX 5870's|1021/1251|39928|i7 980X@6.090Ghz





http://hwbot.org/community/submission/978408_road_runner_3dmark_2006_2x_radeon_hd_5870_39928_marks


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 20, 2010)

hmmm maybe it's time to move to 3Dmark Vantage i know that pushes a system better than 06 but still doesn't take into account DX11


----------



## DOM (Apr 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> hmmm maybe it's time to move to 3Dmark Vantage i know that pushes a system better than 06 but still doesn't take into account DX11



06 pushes the cpu more then vantage for me lol


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 20, 2010)

if pushing the cpu is the name of your game then try PCmark vantage


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)

05 pushes the cpu more than vantage and 06 does


----------



## road-runner (Apr 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> if pushing the cpu is the name of your game then try PCmark vantage



PCmark vantage is mainly a hard drive bench...


----------



## DOM (Apr 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 05 pushes the cpu more than vantage and 06 does



you dont need to run the cpu part to get a score in 05


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 21, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 Xfire|950/1290|32226|i7 X980@4.6Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Apr 21, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|760/909/1520|24,447|Intel i7 920 @ 3.8 GHz






Nice overclocker


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

HammerON oc the cpu


----------



## HammerON (Apr 21, 2010)

Slight OC on CPU:

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|760/909/1520|25,732|Intel i7 920 @ 4.08


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

i think that the 470 is the most interresting card from nvidia atm.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2010)

HammerOn - Whats up with that card clocking utility? The settings don't match what is shown in gpu-z...


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> HammerOn - Whats up with that card clocking utility? The settings don't match what is shown in gpu-z...



 760X2=1560 shader, 1560/2=760 core, 909x2=1818 mem


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaah - So it's combined the sli settings. That was the first time I've seen that Precision skin. I'm guessing that is still a Precision utility...


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

the core clock is 1:2 to the shaders, i guess they where lazy to separate them wanted ppl be like i got a 1520 core oc


----------



## HammerON (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think that the 470 is the most interresting card from nvidia atm.



Yeah this card is overclocking nicely and staying pretty cool



DOM said:


> 760X2=1560 shader, 1560/2=760 core, 909x2=1818 mem





rickss69 said:


> Aaah - So it's combined the sli settings. That was the first time I've seen that Precision skin. I'm guessing that is still a Precision utility...


I had the "regular" Precision Utility and it showed some really funky numbers, so I installed the one off the driver disk that came with the card. It took me a couple minutes to figure out what the hell was going on



DOM said:


> the core clock is 1:2 to the shaders, i guess they where lazy to separate them wanted ppl be like i got a 1520 core oc


Yep - on  these 400 series cards you cannot un-link the core clock and shaders. I am not sure why, but that is what they say.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2010)

Even better:

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|800/1600/915|26,501|Intel i7 920 @ 4.1 GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

is that without voltage increase


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 22, 2010)

add me


ATI 4870/4850|785/975|25045|Intel i7 860 @ 4180MHz


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that without voltage increase



Yep ~ no voltage increase (yet)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

thats crazy  

(FIH) The Don|Sapphire 5850 rev2|800/1000|22824|i7 920/3,8 GHz


----------



## DOM (Apr 22, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yep ~ no voltage increase (yet)



it scored better in 06 then vantage with out phsyx vs my 5870 

i need to oc the cpu more to get a better score in 06


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 22, 2010)

hayder.master - Copy/Paste this over your submission please. 

hayder.master|ATI 4870/4850|785/975|25045|Intel i7 860 @ 4180MHz


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 22, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus 5850|850/1150|19291|Phenom II 940BE @ 3.61 GHz


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 22, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> hayder.master - Copy/Paste this over your submission please.
> 
> hayder.master|ATI 4870/4850|785/975|25045|Intel i7 860 @ 4180MHz




as you say mate, thanx a lot


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 22, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus 5850|900/1250|19579|Phenom II 940BE @ 3.61 GHz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 23, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> TotalChaos|Asus 5850|865/1250|19426|Phenom II 940BE @ 3.61 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100422/Untitled-2.jpg




Need time and date in your screenshot  Chaos...Edit please..


Nice runs guys...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

Asylum - I had to correct my memory listing of my last run. Can you update the listing?
Thanks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

nothingXD


----------



## crush3r (Apr 24, 2010)

crush3r|Sapphire HD4890 Toxic|1035/1125|21457|i7 920 D0 @ 4.2Ghz






Playing with Tatty's old card, it's a beast!


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 25, 2010)

crush3r said:


> crush3r|Sapphire HD4890 Toxic|1035/1125|21457|i7 920 D0 @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/3D06_4.2_1035_1125.jpg
> 
> Playing with Tatty's old card, it's a beast!



Great score crush3r.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2010)

First run with new 5850 not finished tweaking yet, there is a fair bit more to come from this GPU, also updated motherboard BIOS so lost all me saved overcloked profiles hence why this was only at 4.1gig, didnt have any more time to tweak CPU..... more to come laters...

Tatty_One|Asus HD5850 DirectCU|1000/1100|25,071|i7 920@4.1Ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2010)

crush3r said:


> crush3r|Sapphire HD4890 Toxic|1035/1125|21457|i7 920 D0 @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/3D06_4.2_1035_1125.jpg
> 
> Playing with Tatty's old card, it's a beast!



And a bargain!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 28, 2010)

crush3r said:


> crush3r|Sapphire HD4890 Toxic|1035/1125|21457|i7 920 D0 @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/3D06_4.2_1035_1125.jpg
> 
> Playing with Tatty's old card, it's a beast!



CPU score and clocks kinda helps  but yes thats a very nice score with one toxic  glad its all up and running again mate.


----------



## crush3r (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, gunning for top 10 single ATI 
Benched it 1060/1175 and 4.5Ghz CPU but it crashed when taking screenshot :/ More to come soon.
Heres my most recent ss of my old 4850's, could it go up?

crush3r|Sapphire+Gainward 4850s|700/1103_700/1045|23519|i7 920 D0 @ 3.8Ghz


----------



## boulard83 (Apr 29, 2010)

Boulard83 | Asus 5870 |1061-1325 |26617 |I7 920@4.5ghz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 30, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Boulard83 | Asus 5870 |1061-1325 |26617 |I7 920@4.5ghz
> 
> http://www.infodupat.com/MiscPics/3Dmark06_4550_1061.jpg



Nice run man...Got you 5th place.


----------



## boulard83 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just tryed 4.6ghz but BSOD into the second CPU test  already 1.4825Vcore ... 

I dont want to go really higher !!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Just tryed 4.6ghz but BSOD into the second CPU test  already 1.4825Vcore ...
> 
> I dont want to go really higher !!!



If I might make a suggestion...... your CPU score is no higher than many who are running at just 4.2gig but with HT on, try 4.3 or 4.4gig with HT enabled, I think you should find you will be good for a few more points


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 30, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus 5850|950/1200|19904|PII X4 940BE@3.71Ghz


----------



## boulard83 (May 1, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> If I might make a suggestion...... your CPU score is no higher than many who are running at just 4.2gig but with HT on, try 4.3 or 4.4gig with HT enabled, I think you should find you will be good for a few more points



Ill try this. I can make a 4.5ghz HTon ... !


----------



## Tatty_One (May 1, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Ill try this. I can make a 4.5ghz HTon ... !



In that case you should see quite a difference..... 3D mark 2006 loves HT.


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2010)

Tech2 | ASUS 8800GT | 729Mhz - 999Mhz | 11480 | AMD Athlon X2 6400+ @ 3.4Ghz - 1.37v!!

Not to bad for a HTPC don't you think


----------



## boulard83 (May 1, 2010)

Been able to run 4423mhz HTon. with 5 more mhz on the GPU too. 

Boulard83 | Asus 5870 |1066-1325 |26743 |I7 920@4.4ghz HT


----------



## MetalRacer (May 2, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 Xfire|950/1290|32577|i7 980X@4.7Ghz


----------



## DOM (May 2, 2010)

DOM|HD5870 XFIRE|1000/1250|34580|i7 980X@5.04GHz


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

lol. Date again,


----------



## TotalChaos (May 2, 2010)

sweet scores


----------



## DOM (May 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lol. Date again,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/jackass.jpg


----------



## salsa2good (May 2, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (May 2, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 Xfire|950/1290|32577|i7 980X@4.7Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/Capture142.jpg





DOM said:


> DOM|HD5870 XFIRE|1000/1250|34580|i7 980X@5.04GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/3DM06 XFIRE062.jpg



Nice scores with those insanely overclocked i7 980X's


----------



## boulard83 (May 2, 2010)

The 980X should have its own class ...


----------



## Asylum (May 2, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Not to bad for a HTPC don't you think
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/Bench807.jpg



Need your table format at the top.




salsa2good said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/10dwmu1.jpg



Need date in your screenshot and your table format at the top.


----------



## Techtu (May 2, 2010)

@Asylum - Updated.


----------



## salsa2good (May 2, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Need your table format at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well it was yesterday at that time


----------



## Techtu (May 2, 2010)

salsa2good said:


> well it was yesterday at that time



LOL... He isn't going to let it be included unless you post a screen shot with the time & date included.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1|2x MSI 5850|926/1179|22338|PII 1055t X6 @ 3.7Ghz


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 3, 2010)

here my run 3D Mark 06 really likes the higher clocks on the CPU i think

LiveOrDie| EVGA GTX 480SC|825/1050/1650|24052|i7 920@3.6Ghz


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> here my run 3D Mark 06 really likes the higher clocks on the CPU i think
> 
> LiveOrDie| EVGA GTX 480SC|825/1050/1650|24052|i7 920@3.6Ghz
> 
> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/7704/3dmark06480oc.png



Overclock that CPU some more

I received a 2,600 with my GTX 470 and 4.1 GHz i7 920~


----------



## Techtu (May 3, 2010)

Nvidia-Single Core

Rank 
Username 
Card 
Clocks 
Score 
Cpu 
1	HammerON	EVGA GTX 470	800/1600/915	26501	Intel i7 920 @ 4.1 GHz
2	rickss69	Evga GTX 280	765/1248/1588	24508	i7 980X @ 4542 MHz
3	Asylum	XFX GTX285	735/1336/1560	23400	i7 920@4.5Ghz
4	OnBoard	ASUS GTX280	735/1242/1512	22125	i5 750@4.22Ghz
5	g30rg1e	XFX GTX260	775/1275/1575	22095	i7 920@4.1Ghz
6	3volvedcombat	EVGA 192core GTX 260	756/1242/1511	21825	Q9550@4.35Ghz
7	Brandonwh64	BFG GTX 285 OC+	675/1272/1548	21742	I7 920 @ 4.1ghz
8	skaerials	BFG GTX260-192	720/1280/1483	21061	i7 920@4.0ghz
9	jlewis02	GTX280	735/1305/1505	21033	Q9550@4.08Ghz
10	HammerON	BFG GTX 275	648/1152/1440	20137	i7 920 @ 3780 MHz
11	Jstn7477	 BFG 9800 GT 1GB	 666/950/1666	14412	PII X4 955BE@3.7GHz
12	p_o_s_pc	EVGA GTX260 216	700/999/1450	14258	AII X2 240@3.6Ghz
13	p_o_s_pc	BFG 8800GT	810/1000/1810	13742	AII x2 240@3.89Ghz
*14	lonewolf	GTX 260	602/1026/1296	12166	X2 6000+ @3.2Ghz
15	Tech2	ASUS 8800GT	729Mhz / 999Mhz	11480	AMD Athlon X2 6400+@3.4Ghz*
16	Maq_Paki	 GTX-260-M	 500/800/1250	 10998	 C2D P8700@2.9GHZ

... I would love to beat "lonewolf" but looking at the clocks on the 8800GT above I don't think I'll be able to reach anywhere near the same core speed  and I think I'd need to if I was going to beat a newer dual core and newer card.



Live OR Die said:


> here my run 3D Mark 06 really likes the higher clocks on the CPU i think
> 
> LiveOrDie| EVGA GTX 480SC|825/1050/1650|24052|i7 920@3.6Ghz
> 
> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/7704/3dmark06480oc.png



Correct me if I'm wrong... but I don't see the TPU Water mark in any of the corner's.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Overclock that CPU some more
> 
> I received a 2,600 with my GTX 470 and 4.1 GHz i7 920~



i mite try to push high but i have to test my settings and that takes time lol 




Tech2 said:


> Nvidia-Single Core
> 
> Rank
> Username
> ...



i upload to my imageshack account its easier and all upload are in one place i don't see what a watermark proves any ways??


----------



## Techtu (May 3, 2010)

Ahhh fair enough


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2010)

woohoo i'm 32nd now all I need is a descent CPU to go along with the 5770 and i should be able to crank out a semi descent score, not that i have problems playin games at all but even at 3.33GHz my CPU is still a slouch


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2010)

DOM|HD5870 XFIRE|1030/1250/1020/1320|35116|i7 980X@5GHz


----------



## Asylum (May 4, 2010)

Heres my best run on the 480 so far.

Asylum|GTX 480|804/1022/1608|30982|i7 980X@4.68Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

nice score Asylum 

here is a little 260 action 

(FIH) The Don | gtx-260 | 690/1150/1483 | 20417 | i7 920 @ 3.9 |


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2010)

Nice score!  best I ever got with my old gainward GTX260 @ 800mhz on the old 2006 thread was 21,070 but that was with a Q9650 at 4.5gig!  thats nice for that CPU speed indeed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

how did you get it to 800 

overvolt? mine cant overvolt, but i might get another used 260 just for the fun of it, i really dont need all that power,


----------



## TotalChaos (May 5, 2010)

@ (FIH) The Don..... that is one mean ass looking Pug if I ever saw one


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how did you get it to 800
> 
> overvolt? mine cant overvolt, but i might get another used 260 just for the fun of it, i really dont need all that power,



No overvolt, it was just an excellent 192SP card, Kyle has it now, he bought it off me over a year ago.


----------



## Asylum (May 8, 2010)

Heres my latest run with both 480's.

Asylum|GTX 480's|778/1003/1556|32925|i7 980X@4.76Ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (May 8, 2010)

Luvvverly!


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres my latest run with both 480's.
> 
> Asylum|GTX 480's|778/1003/1556|32925|i7 980X@4.76Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/480's-06.jpg



Surely you could bump that GTX 480 a fair bit more?


----------



## salsa2good (May 10, 2010)

THERE the date


----------



## Asylum (May 10, 2010)

salsa2good said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/20u2u60.jpg
> 
> THERE the date



Wheres your table format? like this.
Asylum|GTX 480's|778/1003/1556|32925|i7 980X@4.76Ghz


----------



## salsa2good (May 10, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Wheres your table format?



what?


----------



## Athlonite (May 10, 2010)

In order to be included in the list you need to write your results down as Asylum has shown you above


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2010)

salsa2good said:


> what?



1st page Instructions


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 11, 2010)

LifeOnMars|Powercolor HD4870X2|750/900|20615|Q6600@3.77Ghz





My best ever  Please add


----------



## crush3r (May 11, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> LifeOnMars|Powercolor HD4870X2|750/900|20615|Q6600@3.77Ghz
> 
> [url]http://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww29/LifeOnMars79/3DMarkHighestScore.jpg[/URL]
> 
> My best ever  Please add



Crank the CPU!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

oc the 4870x2, it can take 800 with easy, just remeber the fan at 100%


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 11, 2010)

crush3r said:


> Crank the CPU!



I can't dammit , I'm FSB limited on this board...419 is the max I can go but I can't complain as it was only cheap


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oc the 4870x2, it can take 800 with easy, just remeber the fan at 100%



I will try a run with an overclock on the card later Don......gonna go back and play some Risen (I'm addicted)


----------



## TotalChaos (May 13, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus 5850|950/1200|19960|Phenom II 940BE @ 3.71 GHz


----------



## mastrdrver (May 14, 2010)

mastrdrver|Sapphire Radeon 5770| 960/1275 | 18008 | Phenom 2 955 @ 4.018Ghz







Anyone know if this is any good for the setup?

FWIW, I saw a slight increase with HT at 2600 over 2000. Maybe because the card is stuck at 8x, idk. I need to put my 4870x2 in and give it a spin.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Run with 2 GTX 470's. 3Dmark 06 sure does not scale as well with SLI as Vantage does

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|863/975/1725|28134|i7 920@4.18GHz





Plus it would help if I could push my cpu clocks some more, but I hit a very hard wall @ 4.189 GHz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

you can't get your D0 higher then that?  my C0 has got higher then that for benchmarks. maybe it's temps?


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Yeah - I have tried many things to get over this wall (Turbo on, turbo off, reduced ram speeds, increase voltage, etc..), but nothing has worked. I should try a different motherboard (either my Rampage II Gene or P6T), I just don't want to move stuff around. Plus - this rig has the Noctua...


----------



## Rogue Prince (May 15, 2010)

My 06 Score, most recent Click Here


----------



## Athlonite (May 15, 2010)

@ rouge we bit of a drop between April and May time to OC the 920 back upto 4GHz


----------



## Rogue Prince (May 15, 2010)

Max I'll be going atm is 3.9 and I already did that two days ago. I love 4.0GHz, but my i7 loves me better.


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|860/975/1720|26467|i7 920@4.16GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

Nice one hammer


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

Hammer.... whats your Uncore speed with that overclock?


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Hammer.... whats your Uncore speed with that overclock?



Shit - I don't know

I need to go into the Bios and see...

Okay - I have "CPU Uncore Frequency" set to Auto. I am assuming that it is 3189 or 16x....


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Shit - I don't know
> 
> I need to go into the Bios and see...
> 
> Okay - I have "CPU Uncore Frequency" set to Auto. I am assuming that it is 3189 or 16x....



No need to go into BIOS, hit the "memory" tab of CPU-Z and you will see it there, just double check would you please.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

i always have mine at 2x mem speed +1 or higher


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> No need to go into BIOS, hit the "memory" tab of CPU-Z and you will see it there, just double check would you please.



Here ya go:


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, have you tested to see if you can take uncore higher?  You often get a litle more performance out of the system that way seeing as you will be speeding up communication between memory/PCI-E lanes etc.  I think mine sits at around 3350 at normal 24/7 speeds.  Maybe try 17x.


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

No - I have not messed with the Uncore frequency yet...
I need to go to bed, but will try tomorrow
Thanks Tatty~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

a little higher

hmpf, need another 260 just for the fun of it

(FIH) The Don | GTX-260 695/1493/1150 | 20683 | i7 920 @ 4049MHz


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

You need to overclock that 260 more!  Play around with unlinking, set to your known max overclock, then lower the shader speed and see if that leads to more on the GPU speed (you get much more 3D 2006 benefit from the higher GPU clock).  I only got my old 260 so high because I had to drop the shaders.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

that is my max oc on the core at least, as soon as i go over 695 the framerate gets very low and i must restart

so you say i should unlink it, low the shader and increase the core clock?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is my max oc on the core at least, as soon as i go over 695 the framerate gets very low and i must restart
> 
> so you say i should unlink it, low the shader and increase the core clock?



Yes, at least try, it may be the shaders that are stopping the GPU overclock although for any 260 that seems fairly low, I assume thats the 216 SP version, is voltage set to 1.15V or 1.18V in Bios?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

i have no ida, 

but yes its the 216 version, its this one http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=136&prod_no=1893

and where do i check voltage? i cant see it in AB


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Tatty!
I was able to overclock the GPU to 865/975/1730:

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|865/975/1730|26796|i7 920@4.16GHz


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

@ Hammer..... see the principle works!  Good for 300+ points with just 5mhz on GPU!  Now try shaders at 1700 and see if you can get more on that GPU.... don't go lower than 1700 on shaders though as you move into that "law of diminishing returns".

@ Don, the easiest way is to downlaod Nibitor, dump your BIOS thru GPU-Z, load it into Nibitor and check the voltage registers, see if 3D is set at 1.15V and then look in the registers to see if 1.18V is there, may well not be.


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

I tried 18x Uncore for fun, but she wouldn't load windows 
Would crash when starting to load....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

sorry for this little OT Asylum 

@Tatty

this is what i can see


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

@ Don... OK good, you have the 1.18V option there, look at "clockrates" tab, find your 3D clock settings and let me know what voltage is set.

Edit:  For Don & Asylum.... I will ask one of my Moderator buddies who is responsible for this thread to.....

a.  Spank me
b.  Do a thread cleanup and delete these posts after we are done.

Hope thats OK Asylum.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

can i zpankz you 

ok this is what i get from the clockrates


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

Perhaps I am barking up the wrong tree, is there a tab with a complete list of tables that will actually show the voltage as well as the speeds of "extra"?  Not having had the card for over a year, can you adjust voltages thru software?  And no you can't spank me.... sorry it's a moderator/adminstrator privealage, they spank each other all the time in the Lounge.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Perhaps I am barking up the wrong tree, is there a tab with a complete list of tables that will actually show the voltage as well as the speeds of "extra"?  Not having had the card for over a year, can you adjust voltages thru software?  And no you can't spank me.... sorry it's a moderator/adminstrator privealage, they spank each other all the time in the Lounge.



nope nothing like that, and i cant change the voltage with AB or other programs 

dammit, was kinda lookin forward to it


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

You can I am sure, it's probably in "Vid Mode" on the first Nibitor screenie you showed me, you might be able to select 1/18V from there.

Otherwise dump your BIOS and upload it as a zip file here and I will download Nibitor tonight and have a play for you.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

well i will be happy if you can find the voltage adjustment thingie

here is the bios http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/511922e11af.rar

and thanks for the help


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

i like what i see

no problems so far

no more for me today

(FIH) The Don | GTX-260 735/1470/1200 | 21328 | i7 920 @ 4050mhz


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

See.... 40mhz increase.... impressive.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2010)

@ Don, here is the updated BIOS, all I have changed is the "extra" voltage setting which on your origional was set to 1.12V and now is set to the max which is 1.18V, not much of a hike but coupled with the tips I gave you regarding the shader > GPU speed should see you for a few more mhz on the GPU, don't expect great leaps, before you do it, just check your origional again in Nibitor, find under voltages the "Extra" in both the "exact" and "Vid" tabs, I have changed "exact" which auto changes "Vid" then open up my new one and you will see 1.18V is the only alteration.

I trust you are familiar with BIOS flashing, this should be safe, I did it without hitch as many have, some got better results from it than others....... but as ever...... is at your own risk.  Once you have done it, I will ask for a thread cleanup for Asylum.


----------



## EarthDog (May 17, 2010)

I hope my Hwbot SS is good enough... 

Earthdog|Galaxy GTX470|750/1500/1800|25890|i7 860@4.188Ghz

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/989342_jas420221_3dmark_2006_geforce_gtx_470_25890_marks

EDIT: @ Tatty - to add to your post above, I want to mention that the cooler the shaders are, the faster they will run as well. It was amazing the speed I picked up from 100% fan to water on that thing...


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> @ Don... OK good, you have the 1.18V option there, look at "clockrates" tab, find your 3D clock settings and let me know what voltage is set.
> 
> Edit:  For Don & Asylum.... I will ask one of my Moderator buddies who is responsible for this thread to.....
> 
> ...



Don't edit it out. It's good info.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> @ Don, here is the updated BIOS, all I have changed is the "extra" voltage setting which on your origional was set to 1.12V and now is set to the max which is 1.18V, not much of a hike but coupled with the tips I gave you regarding the shader > GPU speed should see you for a few more mhz on the GPU, don't expect great leaps, before you do it, just check your origional again in Nibitor, find under voltages the "Extra" in both the "exact" and "Vid" tabs, I have changed "exact" which auto changes "Vid" then open up my new one and you will see 1.18V is the only alteration.
> 
> I trust you are familiar with BIOS flashing, this should be safe, I did it without hitch as many have, some got better results from it than others....... but as ever...... is at your own risk.  Once you have done it, I will ask for a thread cleanup for Asylum.





thank you so much 

i will get it flashed one of the following days, i have never done it before so ill read a little about it and get a friend of mine to help me with it 



Tatty_One said:


> See.... 40mhz increase.... impressive.



yep, and i wasnt done yet, but too tired

so i can go even further, the shader should be able to go to 1500 thats 750 on the core afaik at least, they are monsters those little 260s
now i really need to get another one for the fun of it


----------



## Asylum (May 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry for this little OT Asylum
> 
> @Tatty
> 
> this is what i can see  	http://img.techpowerup.org/100517/260-1.jpg





Tatty_One said:


> @ Don... OK good, you have the 1.18V option there, look at "clockrates" tab, find your 3D clock settings and let me know what voltage is set.
> 
> Edit:  For Don & Asylum.... I will ask one of my Moderator buddies who is responsible for this thread to.....
> 
> ...



No problem guys...Thats what this thread is for.

Updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 23, 2010)

Looked at a few scores and thought this was pretty darn good for a single 9600GT.

JrRacinFan | 9600GT 767/2050/1062 | 13142 | AMD 720 Black @ 3.6Ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 24, 2010)

JrRacinFan | 9600GT 767/2050/1116 | 13397 | AMD 720 Black @ 3.56Ghz
Update:


----------



## Asylum (May 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> JrRacinFan | 9600GT 767/2050/1116 | 13397 | AMD 720 Black @ 3.56Ghz
> Update:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100524/Capture057.jpg



Nice run for that card.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Asylum! Now just awaiting another card, gonna try out the SLI hack for a bit.


----------



## EarthDog (May 25, 2010)

Any specific reason I wasnt added...?


----------



## Techtu (May 25, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Any specific reason I wasnt added...?



maybe the different user name doesn't really help..?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Any specific reason I wasnt added...?



See my screenshot because that is a proper submission. Must include time/date, along with a program that detects cpu/gpu clockrates.


----------



## Techtu (May 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> See my screenshot because that is a proper submission. Must include time/date, along with a program that detects cpu/gpu clockrates.



if you look around on the page you will notice that it has a picture of his screenie, with everything what is asked for. i don't know why he didn't just post the screenie though


----------



## EarthDog (May 25, 2010)

I dont think I have the actual screenshot that is attached at the hwbot link. Its in there though.


----------



## Techtu (May 25, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> I dont think I have the actual screenshot that is attached at the hwbot link. Its in there though.



You mean this screenie... 






EDIT: Okay scrap that... it won't allow it 

Sorry, I tried.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> if you look around on the page you will notice that it has a picture of his screenie, with everything what is asked for. i don't know why he didn't just post the screenie though



The opening poster also requests time AND date in the screenshot.

EDIT:

^^ Yes that's it!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 25, 2010)

AthlonX2|EVGA GTX470|609/1674/1215|24922|Xeon W3520 @ 4Ghz


----------



## EarthDog (May 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> The opening poster also requests time AND date in the screenshot.


My clock in the bottom right hand corner covers that.....

I believe the email I signed up with to this forum (jas420221 at yahoo dot com) matches the name there...


----------



## DOM (May 25, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> My clock in the bottom right hand corner covers that.....
> 
> I believe the email I signed up with to this forum (jas420221 at yahoo dot com) matches the name there...



if you still got the  hardware just run it again


----------



## EarthDog (May 25, 2010)

Yes I could have easily done that, but now I do not have the time... oh well. I just wanted an explnation of why since I believe the SS contained in the hwbot link has everything he needs.

The other SS's I have dont have a date attached to them as my OS is super stripped an hwbot doesnt require a date in the first place............

All the OP had to do was click.

Forget it. Thanks anway.


----------



## Wile E (May 26, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Yes I could have easily done that, but now I do not have the time... oh well. I just wanted an explnation of why since I believe the SS contained in the hwbot link has everything he needs.
> 
> The other SS's I have dont have a date attached to them as my OS is super stripped an hwbot doesnt require a date in the first place............
> 
> ...



All you have to do is open the image on Hwbot, right click and save it, then up it to a pic host. No need to rerun anything.


----------



## sapetto (May 27, 2010)

Is the score OK? I got my 5850 today and i was thinking isn't the score a bit low? I haven't OC it yet so maybe that's the problem


----------



## Tatty_One (May 27, 2010)

yes thats a bit low, you have not posted a GPU-Z screenie...... what speed is your card running at and a lot will be down to your CPU as 2006 loves CPU power, take a look on the first page and that will show you how other 5850's are performing in relation to yours.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2010)

Looking at TotalChaos' run with a PhenII 940 it's actually not too far off base. TotalChaos has his overclocked a little bit.


----------



## sapetto (May 28, 2010)

It was on stick settings so i assume when i OC it it will reach 19K or maybe 20k 
Here is a GPU-z screenie


----------



## Tatty_One (May 28, 2010)

In that case, thats fine for a stock score, you will find that without any voltage adjustments you sgould be able to get 850+mhz if you have an upper CCC limit that allows that.  That in itself will be good for probably 1000+ points, couple that with perhaps an extra bit on your CPU overclock and your really flying!


----------



## crush3r (May 28, 2010)

crush3r|4890 Toxic+XFX 4870 512|960/1050_750/900|26082|i7 920 D0 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (May 28, 2010)

Nice score!  I must be out of touch, I thought for some reason you couldnt pair a 4890 with a 4870 in Hybrid XFire.


----------



## crush3r (May 28, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice score!  I must be out of touch, I thought for some reason you couldnt pair a 4890 with a 4870 in Hybrid XFire.



Thanks! You can indeed, 4890 paired with a 4850/30 is possible too i believe.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

Fitseries3|2 gtx480|824/1649/1019|30017|2x xeon x5677 on SR2


----------



## Tatty_One (May 28, 2010)

Nice Fit's, that rig of yours is wasted on 2006 now, it just does not do that hardware justice anymore, you need something more challenging!


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2010)

Like 3DMark 11


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don | GTX-260 | 715/1430/1150 | 18932 | PII 965 4095Mhz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2010)

beat this bitches 

(FIH) The Don | HD4290 | 500/700 | 2249 | PII @ 3400


----------



## mastrdrver (May 30, 2010)

Hang on. Let me throw my 4650 in mine.

What's your cpu-nb and how are you liking that Asus board?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

its ll stock atm, i will try and do some oc'ing on the IGP today just for the fun of it haha

i like it alot, it runs very cool, i can play l4d on the onboard gpu at 1024X768 and the NB/GPU is only getting 35c or so


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 6, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Is the score OK? I got my 5850 today and i was thinking isn't the score a bit low? I haven't OC it yet so maybe that's the problem
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100527/Untitled.jpg



Clock that card up man you should be higher than that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Clock that card up man you should be higher than that.



cant do it - its a non-ref card. I got no voltage tweak options


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Clock that card up man you should be higher than that.



*UNLESS* - yours is a non ref card too!!! then i will give it a go!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 6, 2010)

I was quoting someone else but your card should do 850/1200


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 7, 2010)

i was looking at the nvidia scores assylums single GTX480 only gets 2k  points less than his dual 480's thats odd?? nvidia sli broken on the 4XX's??


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 7, 2010)

I find with 06 and multiple cards, either SLI or Xfire, the gain is minimal at best


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 7, 2010)

rickss69 | (2) 8800GT | 756/1062/1782 | 28215 | Intel 980X @ 5288MHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 7, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 | (2) 8800GT | 756/1062/1782 | 28215 | Intel 980X @ 5288MHz



Great score for those 8800GT's.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 7, 2010)

major CPU power for sure


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 7, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> major CPU power for sure



Them aint no titty baby clocks on those air cooled 8800's....


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i was looking at the nvidia scores assylums single GTX480 only gets 2k  points less than his dual 480's thats odd?? nvidia sli broken on the 4XX's??




Only in 3Dmark06. In Vantage they scale very well
SLI also scales well in most games with the 400 series cards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2010)

im still o/c'n my non referance 5850 - so far i have it @ 900/1200. gonna see if i can crank it to at least 950 or 1000. been at it for hours so im taking a breather for a bit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2010)

Right.....FINAL CLOCKS

FreedomEclipse| Sapphire 5850 | 920/1200 | 21651 | C2Q Q9550@3910Mhz






this non referance card WONT clock any higher.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 8, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 | (2) 8800GT | 756/1062/1782 | 28215 | Intel 980X @ 5288MHz





FreedomEclipse said:


> Right.....FINAL CLOCKS
> 
> FreedomEclipse| Sapphire 5850 | 920/1200 | 21651 | C2Q Q9550@3910Mhz
> 
> ...




Good run guys...Keep them coming.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 8, 2010)

i had a new one for this thread but it wasnt enough of an improvement to post 

was like 400pts higher than my last.

damn 06, why you have to be so mhz biased?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 12, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i was looking at the nvidia scores assylums single GTX480 only gets 2k  points less than his dual 480's thats odd?? nvidia sli broken on the 4XX's??



No I don't think so, in this case I think it's more about the relationship between 2006 and the 480's, I only say that because I have seen reviews of them in SLi and in many games they appear to scale very well.... kind of puzzling though, were his CPU speeds the same?

Edit:  CPU was quicker with dual card run, BUT GPU clock a fair bit higher on the single card and thats where the most points come from, still seems a little disjointed though.


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 12, 2010)

zaqwsx | sapphire 4890 | 900/1100 | 19128 | PII X4 965 @ 4.0 GHz


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 13, 2010)

TotalChaos | Asus 5850 | 950/1150 | 21296 | PII X6 1055T @ 3.42 GHz


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 13, 2010)

TotalChaos what motherboard are you using in that setup?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 13, 2010)

JrRacinFan | HD4870 | 790/1000 | 16101 | Core i3 530 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2010)

you can do better with that 4870


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 13, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you can do better with that 4870


Well aware and still working on it.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 16, 2010)

zaqwsx said:


> TotalChaos what motherboard are you using in that setup?



GIGABYTE 890GPA-UD3H 890GX


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 17, 2010)

Athlonite | HIS HD5770Fan 1GB| 920/1250| 11797| Athlon x2 7750BE @ 3000MHz
just thought i'd ping one off on my new Alienware OPTx 2210 monitor which arrived this arvo man does it look good compared to the 17" MAG Innovision 786PF CRT i had 



yeah sure it's a bit of a lower score but not as much as I thought it would be while running 1920x1080x32bpp @ 60Hz


----------



## MoogDiesel (Jun 18, 2010)

MoogDiesel|2XSapphire 4860|900/975|21114|555BE @ 3.9Ghz(Unlocked Quad)

Go go $180 CPU/XFIRE setup!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 23, 2010)

the gf's lappie

(FIH) The Don | HD5650 | 450/800 | 6642 | i3 330M 2.128 Ghz (nazi's) 

i hear those mobile 5650s can do over 600 on the core


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 24, 2010)

Dang Don, for just over 2 *M*hz, thats just amazing! 

Some 4650 Goodness

mastrdrver | XFX HD4650 | 700/550 | 6020 | Phenom II X4 955 3.485Ghz


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 24, 2010)

Me thinks the DON has made a boo boo


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah yeah, smartasses


----------



## Asylum (Jun 25, 2010)

Thread updated.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 26, 2010)

TotalChaos | Asus 5850 | 950/1150 | 21680 | PII X6 1055T @ 3.5 GHz


----------



## Melvis (Jun 26, 2010)

Dam that is some real good scores there, i don't think ill run mine, as it would make the 4870X2 look bad, and i think i get a better score with SLi rig lol. (around 8000)

Now in windows XP and 3DMark 06 isn't there a file i have to rename before it will work? (ATI Cards)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc|BFG 8800GT|702/999/1728|15465|i7 920@3.45Ghz







EDIT:damn it the fucking Snip tool doesn't include the time and date. will post again later with another run.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice score there for an 8800GT!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jul 14, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Dam that is some real good scores there, i don't think ill run mine, as it would make the 4870X2 look bad, and i think i get a better score with SLi rig lol. (around 8000)
> 
> Now in windows XP and 3DMark 06 isn't there a file i have to rename before it will work? (ATI Cards)



Not that I am aware of Melvis.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Dam that is some real good scores there, i don't think ill run mine, as it would make the 4870X2 look bad, and i think i get a better score with SLi rig lol. (around 8000)
> 
> Now in windows XP and 3DMark 06 isn't there a file i have to rename before it will work? (ATI Cards)



No that has been sorted a while ago by a patch.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 24, 2010)

MetalRacer|HD4870 512MB|850/1000|21243|i7 980X@4.55Ghz


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 27, 2010)

streetfighter 2 | Sapphire HD 5830 | 885/1225 | 18545 | PII X4 B50 @ 3.7 GHz

I don't understand all this business with watermarks and whatnot so I hope I'm doing this right...


----------



## Techtu (Jul 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> p_o_s_pc|BFG 8800GT|702/999/1728|15465|i7 920@3.45Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100714/3dm06_OC.jpg
> 
> EDIT:damn it the fucking Snip tool doesn't include the time and date. will post again later with another run.



Wonder how my 1055T & 8800GT will compare with those result's lol.

I know it's already in my system spec's but I'm still waiting on delivery 



streetfighter 2 said:


> streetfighter 2 | Sapphire HD 5830 | 885/1225 | 18545 | PII X4 B50 @ 3.7 GHz
> 
> I don't understand all this business with watermarks and whatnot so I hope I'm doing this right...



Look's fine to me


----------



## Techtu (Jul 30, 2010)

Look at what I got


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 31, 2010)

MetalRacer|BFG GTX260|665/1200/1461|28883|i7 980X @ 4522 MHz


----------



## HammerON (Jul 31, 2010)

Man 3Dmark 06 loves your CPU!!!

That is a great score for the 260's
Beat Asylum's GTX 295~


----------



## DOM (Jul 31, 2010)

still need the cpu on the ss and gpu on water


----------



## Techtu (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn Dom! You've managed to get some nice clock's on that 8800GT! Mine fail's past 740Mhz on the GPU and 1010Mhz on the RAM  ... Still trying to get it fully stable at that.

In comparison though my rig isn't too far behind for a AMD with slower clock's on everything.


----------



## DOM (Jul 31, 2010)

mines volt modded also


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 31, 2010)

MetalRacer|BFG GTX260|667/1225/1465|30119|i7 980X @ 4655 MHz


----------



## Asylum (Aug 1, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Look at what I got
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100730/Capture007939.jpg



Need your Table format at the top.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100731/06-8800GT.jpg
> 
> still need the cpu on the ss and gpu on water



You can do better than that Dom.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6592803


----------



## Techtu (Aug 1, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Need your Table format at the top.



Still looking at pushing some more from the CPU so I didn't want to make it an official result just yet.


----------



## DOM (Aug 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You can do better than that Dom.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6592803



yeah i know i can, it was on air and cpu on water but i broke a cpu pin yesterday and it doesnt boot


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> yeah i know i can, it was on air and cpu on water but i broke a cpu pin yesterday and it doesnt boot



Woooaahhh...... not good!


----------



## DOM (Aug 1, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Woooaahhh...... not good!



now its working  messed with the pins it was just the tip that broke off 

so its working now, im not going to take it out of the socket again


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> now its working  messed with the pins it was just the tip that broke off
> 
> so its working now, im not going to take it out of the socket again



  Lucky break (forgive the pun).


----------



## DOM (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah dont think asus would fix it with out charging me 

but i wanted to get a asus r3e and sell this one but idk now


----------



## JATownes (Aug 1, 2010)

This is with my 24/7 settings:


----------



## Techtu (Aug 2, 2010)

Errgh  I expected more from that overclock on my CPU, nevermind though here's my final score for this 8800GT.

Tech2|8800GT 512Mb|725|999|15691|1055T @4Ghz






EDIT: I've heard rumors that some Noctua HSF is/was king of the hill for keeping the 1055T the coolest when overclocked @4Ghz... seem's it has some major competition coming from my Xiggy


----------



## JATownes (Aug 6, 2010)

This is my best 3DMark06 score to date.  What do you guys think?  Does this get me in the rankings on the first page?


----------



## claylomax (Aug 7, 2010)

JATownes said:


> This is my best 3DMark06 score to date.  What do you guys think?  Does this get me in the rankings on the first page?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100806/3DMark06 6.jpg



No. You need to minimize HWMonitor.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 7, 2010)

I just did a quick first run with my new system and scored 17153, is that a good or normal score for the specs i have?

AMD Phenom X4 965 3.4GHz
4GB DDR3 Dominator 1600MHz 8-8-8-24
4870X2

Everything is at stock clocks.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

Wish I was able to do this, it would be extremely exciting


----------



## JATownes (Aug 7, 2010)

Melvis said:


> I just did a quick first run with my new system and scored 17153, is that a good or normal score for the specs i have?
> 
> AMD Phenom X4 965 3.4GHz
> 4GB DDR3 Dominator 1600MHz 8-8-8-24
> ...



That seems about right.  Start overclocking and see that score rise.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 7, 2010)

IINexusII | ASUS 5850 DirectCU | 850/1250 | 22412 | PII X6 1090T @ 4.13


----------



## JATownes (Aug 8, 2010)

So I was told that HWMonitor kept me out of the rankings.  I don't really understand that but ok, here you go.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 8, 2010)

@JATownes: Well done dude. Nice performance from that 2x HD4850 OC. Btw what manufacturer for that HD4850


----------



## DOM (Aug 8, 2010)

JATownes said:


> So I was told that HWMonitor kept me out of the rankings.  I don't really understand that but ok, here you go.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/3DMark06 7.jpg



the time and date


----------



## Asylum (Aug 8, 2010)

JATownes said:


> So I was told that HWMonitor kept me out of the rankings.  I don't really understand that but ok, here you go.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/3DMark06 7.jpg



You need time and date in your screenshot and table format at the top of your post.

Read the rules on the first post.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2010)

JATownes said:


> So I was told that HWMonitor kept me out of the rankings.  I don't really understand that but ok, here you go.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/3DMark06 7.jpg



It didn't. Time and date did, as they mentioned. He just wanted to see the chick under your HWMonitor window. lol.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 8, 2010)

DOM said:


> the time and date





Asylum said:


> You need time and date in your screenshot and table format at the top of your post.
> 
> Read the rules on the first post.





Wile E said:


> It didn't. Time and date did, as they mentioned. He just wanted to see the chick under your HWMonitor window. lol.



My toolbar is on the left, so the date and time are in all of my screenshots on the *bottom LEFT*.  Am I required to move it to the bottom right?  

Edit:  Is this acceptable??

JATownes | HD4850 Crossfire | 690/1050 | 20374 | PhenomII X4 940BE @ 3.8GHz









Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> @JATownes: Well done dude. Nice performance from that 2x HD4850 OC. Btw what manufacturer for that HD4850



One is a reference Visiontek, the other is an MSI non-reference.


----------



## DOM (Aug 8, 2010)

> JATownes | HD4850 Crossfire | 690/1050 | 20374 | PhenomII X4 940BE @ 3.8GHz



lol i didnt notice it  but add this to the top of the pic you need to do that also


----------



## JATownes (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks DOM 

I have noticed a weird anomoly.  In the BIOS I set my 24/7 settings for my CPU, which is 3.6Ghz.  For benching I use the Asus TurboV utility.  CPU-Z reads the 3.8Ghz, but 3DMark reads my BIOS settings of 3.6Ghz.  Weird.


----------



## Apokalipse (Aug 9, 2010)

Apokalipse | HD5870 | 1103/1290 | 25,164 | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.422GHz
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13945160





In the screenshot the CPU clocked itself to 804MHz after it finished (BIOS didn't properly disable cool'n'quiet)
I got that score a couple of months ago (May 22, 2010 06:31 UTC)


----------



## Techtu (Aug 9, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Thanks DOM
> 
> I have noticed a weird anomoly.  In the BIOS I set my 24/7 settings for my CPU, which is 3.6Ghz.  For benching I use the Asus TurboV utility.  CPU-Z reads the 3.8Ghz, but 3DMark reads my BIOS settings of 3.6Ghz.  Weird.



That's because TurboV boost's each core 200mhz  




Apokalipse said:


> Apokalipse | HD5870 | 1103/1290 | 25,164 | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.422GHz
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13945160
> http://sites.google.com/site/apokalipse/3dmark06I.PNG
> 
> ...




not too sure if the guy's will accept that without the date being on your screen shot, but worth a try


----------



## JATownes (Aug 9, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> That's because TurboV boost's each core 200mhz



I actually set the TurboV utility to run at 3.8Ghz.  My BIOS is set to run at 3.6 all the time, I just use the utility to modify settings for benching, (so that upon failure there is no need to modify BIOS settings, as they revert back to my 24/7 stable settings upon reboot).  I just found it odd that 3DMark reads the BIOS settings, not the software modified settings.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2010)

just a quick run on the cruncher lol

no need to put me n the scoreboard hahaha


----------



## claylomax (Aug 9, 2010)

JATownes said:


> So I was told that HWMonitor kept me out of the rankings.  I don't really understand that but ok, here you go.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/3DMark06 7.jpg





Wile E said:


> It didn't. Time and date did, as they mentioned. He just wanted to see the chick under your HWMonitor window. lol.



 I didn't even check your time and date, I just wanted to see that girl's behind


----------



## JATownes (Aug 9, 2010)

claylomax said:


> I didn't even check your time and date, I just wanted to see that girl's behind



LOL...well here you go then, just for you.


----------



## Apokalipse (Aug 10, 2010)

good wallpaper, except for the jpeg artifacts


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc | 2x 8800GTS 320mb SLI |576/837/1350 | 20,498 | I7 920@3.72ghz


----------



## Techtu (Aug 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> p_o_s_pc | 2x 8800GTS 320mb SLI |576/837/1350 | 20,498 | I7 920@3.72ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100812/SLI_06.png



How's the headache going? 

Love the score though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> How's the headache going?
> 
> Love the score though



i started it up and walked out right away.. so no headache for me 
time to OC the cards and see what i can get


----------



## Techtu (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I noticed the clocks was stock.

Just curious, any idea roughly what score's I should be getting when I finally get my new card... probably the EVGA GTX 460 (1Gb)?

Can't wait to see some good clock's on those cards of yours


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc | 2x 8800GTS 320mb SLI |576/837/1350 | 21,537 | I7 920@3.72ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2010)

@Tech2

If stock, about 21-23k.

@POS

Congrats on breaking 21k!


----------



## Techtu (Aug 13, 2010)

POS PC: I don't see any difference in clock's to the test you ran not so long ago..? is tiredness getting to me I wonder 

Jr: wow, I can't wait ... should be serious improvement's  - thank's for your idea on what my base score might be


----------



## DOM (Aug 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i started it up and walked out right away.. so no headache for me
> time to OC the cards and see what i can get



u better hurry up i got mine today  i know i got a 980x  but i think they oc to like 621 some where on stock volts but i also should get my vr tomorrow to volt mod them


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> POS PC: I don't see any difference in clock's to the test you ran not so long ago..? is tiredness getting to me I wonder
> 
> Jr: wow, I can't wait ... should be serious improvement's  - thank's for your idea on what my base score might be


same clocks 



DOM said:


> u better hurry up i got mine today  i know i got a 980x  but i think they oc to like 621 some where on stock volts but i also should get my vr tomorrow to volt mod them


I will get right on it


----------



## Techtu (Aug 13, 2010)

Could you explain why there is over 1k score difference then?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Could you explain why there is over 1k score difference then?



i restarted the computer between runs.That is the only difference


----------



## Techtu (Aug 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i restarted the computer between runs.That is the only difference



Ahhh. Never known that to make such a difference. something I will TRY to do more often myself from now on though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Ahhh. Never known that to make such a difference. something I will TRY to do more often myself from now on though



most of the time it doesn't help that much. Don't know why it did this time. well i just overclocked them and got 21,572. not worth taking a SS of.


----------



## DOM (Aug 13, 2010)

pos oc ur cpu  have you tryed for like 4.2 or more ?


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 13, 2010)

GTX 460 SC 768MB SLI W/PHYSX DISABLED @ 880/1760/976 And Intel i5 750 @ 3.82 - Done On free Version

Score 24535





I Have higher scores then this.... up in the high 25's and low 26's... with VGA clocks over 900... unfortunately I don't have pics Sniff Sniff  

I will have to rerun tomorrow... so this will do till then.

We can enter more then one score correct?

Thanks for reposting this you are the Chit!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

DOM said:


> pos oc ur cpu  have you tryed for like 4.2 or more ?



haven't tried it with these cards but i know the CPU can do it. I have done it before when i was on water. maybe 3.9ghz or 4ghz will help.but not going to do it tonight


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 18, 2010)

Arg ill try 25k at 4.35Ghz with higher clocks tomarwow


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 20, 2010)

Posting for PP

PP Mguire|eVGA GTX465|875/1750/1750|25560|i5 750@4.2Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

thats a good one right there ^^


----------



## Asylum (Aug 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> p_o_s_pc | 2x 8800GTS 320mb SLI |576/837/1350 | 21,537 | I7 920@3.72ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100812/SLI_06_OC.png





20mmrain said:


> GTX 460 SC 768MB SLI W/PHYSX DISABLED @ 880/1760/976 And Intel i5 750 @ 3.82 - Done On free Version
> 
> Score 24535
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37440&stc=1&d=1281665962
> ...





3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Capture009.jpg
> 
> Arg ill try 25k at 4.35Ghz with higher clocks tomarwow




Date and time not showing or no table format on these.
Thread updated.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 20, 2010)

My m8 just installed two GTX460's GLH editions and scored 14200 up only 500points from his Sli 9600GT's, any reason why it only jumped that much?

CPU is a E8400


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 20, 2010)

06 is rather CPU dependent so a high clocked CPU plus more threads helps greatly. Vantage is more for raw GPU power.


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2010)

MomentoMoir said:


> 06 is rather CPU dependent so a high clocked CPU plus more threads helps greatly. Vantage is more for raw GPU power.



Too bad the overall score is largely dependant on CPU. There's also the PhysX BS to go with it that inflates the CPU score.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 20, 2010)

Vantage takes advantage of more GPU power and SLI than 06 does. Its pretty much been proven. In 06, you can get a higher score simply by having a more powerful and higher clocked CPU rather than having more and more powerful GPUs. For instance, the 260 smack dab in the middle of 400 series benches because the guy is using a 980x at 4.6ghz. Not only that, but having a more powerful CPU with more clock speed will greatly help this guy with SLI 460s (in everything).


----------



## Techtu (Aug 21, 2010)

MomentoMoir said:


> 06 is rather CPU dependent so a high clocked CPU plus more threads helps greatly. Vantage is more for raw GPU power.



Thats what I thought but with my 1055T I barely seen any difference from 3.5ghz to 4ghz.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 21, 2010)

Dont look specifically at the main score but at CPU and GPU scores. If you had something more of an 8800GT it would show. For instance with my 465 if i kept raising my CPU speed my GPU scores would raise, as well as my CPU score (minorly) and my overall score would keep going up until i wasnt bottlenecking my card anymore at the CPU.

Like the previous guys e8400. If he had say your CPU or my CPU the SLI 460s would really jump up and his score would be well above my own.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 21, 2010)

3DMARK 2006... when CPU matters way more then GPU, that's the reason i hate 3DM 2k6, even if u have the strongest GPU on the planet, if you don't have a 980X on 5Ghz your going down.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2010)

MomentoMoir said:


> Posting for PP
> 
> PP Mguire|eVGA GTX465|875/1750/1750|25560|i5 750@4.2Ghz
> 
> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/1229/0642ghz.jpg



By the way you type and your knowlege on this stuff, I'd say you are PP. Can't stay away eh? Meh, besides the point, those 465's seem to do pretty well!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 21, 2010)

Copypasta from that, its me right now, for now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2010)

here we go i didn't notice the TPU logo blocked the date uploaded to photobucket to show the date 
p_o_s_pc | 2x 8800GTS 320mb SLI |576/837/1350 | 21,537 | I7 920@3.72ghz


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 21, 2010)

*Single*
20mmrain - EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB - 885/1770/990 - 23334 - i5 750@4.0Ghz






*Duel*
20mmrain - 2 x EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB - 885/1770/990 - 25731 - i5 750@4.0Ghz






There you go bud.... correct Format and times and dates are in the corner of each screen shot.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 21, 2010)

So you only grabbed another 2400 points by enabling SLI????   I though SLI scaled really really well.   Is something wrong?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2010)

JATownes said:


> So you only grabbed another 2400 points by enabling SLI????   I though SLI scaled really really well.   Is something wrong?



06 is CPU limited. 
slap the 2 cards in a i7@4ghz and the difference will be greater between SLI enabled and disabled

if this gives you an example i picked up ~7k going from 1 8800GTS to SLI


----------



## JATownes (Aug 21, 2010)

That is why I was wondering.  One HD4850 to two 4850s in CrossfireX with my 940BE @ 3.7Ghz is day and night difference.  He has an i5 @ 4.00 Ghz.  I expected the difference to be more dramatic.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 21, 2010)

JATownes said:


> So you only grabbed another 2400 points by enabling SLI????   I though SLI scaled really really well.   Is something wrong?



Yeah what P_O_S PC said is right. I never thought I would be saying this... but my 4Ghz and higher i5 750 is holding me back LOL

That is why I am planning on selling it..... to get an i7. The nice thing about this chip though is that I hit 4ghz at 1.36 Vcore.... and 4.2 at 1.38.

Plus combo'd with the board I have (Evga P55 SLI) I barley brake 72c(Intel's spec limit for i5 750 But all voltages in spec) after 20 runs with LinX. 

So I do have higher to go. If I wanted I think I could drive the CPU up to 4.3 to 4.5Ghz.... but I will leave that for someone else to do. 
Besides... I am reaching my CM Hyper 212+'s limit. They don't do so well after 4ghz.

Sad I know... because the cards I have are only 768Mb version and they are capable of so much more. So I can show off against those 1Gb boys!

But if you look at my vantage scores of (Single) P17529 and (SLI) P29030 you will see a bigger difference they almost double there.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 21, 2010)

As i was saying all this time before, 06 is CPU dominant. You want to show the power of your GPUs you run Vantage. In 06, even my 4.2ghz i5 is capping my single 465. If i still had my phase working id prove just by showing an increase of each individual score by raising by 200mhz increments working towards 5ghz. So with this being said, dont be disappointed if your score doesnt increase that much after enabling SLI in 06. 

And hate to burst peoples bubbles here, but going from a 4ghz i5 to a 4ghz i7 wont make much of a difference. Look at Asylums 4.2ghz 920 score, and my 4.2ghz i5 score. The difference HT makes is less than 1000 in CPU score. Want more score/power in 06? Raise your quad clocks higher than the average enthusiast.

Edit: Also if my QPI speed was the same as his, it would be an even closer CPU score.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> Too bad the overall score is largely dependant on CPU. There's also the PhysX BS to go with it that inflates the CPU score.



You are thinking of Vantage. Physx has no effect on 06. Unless you were saying that about Vantage? If that's the case, it's not really all that cpu dependent. At least not to the degree of the earlier benches. Extra cards scale a lot better, even with a bit of a cpu bottleneck. And even then, there's always the Extreme preset to run.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2010)

MomentoMoir said:


> As i was saying all this time before, 06 is CPU dominant. You want to show the power of your GPUs you run Vantage. In 06, even my 4.2ghz i5 is capping my single 465. If i still had my phase working id prove just by showing an increase of each individual score by raising by 200mhz increments working towards 5ghz. So with this being said, dont be disappointed if your score doesnt increase that much after enabling SLI in 06.
> 
> And hate to burst peoples bubbles here, but going from a 4ghz i5 to a 4ghz i7 wont make much of a difference. Look at Asylums 4.2ghz 920 score, and my 4.2ghz i5 score. The difference HT makes is less than 1000 in CPU score. Want more score/power in 06? Raise your quad clocks higher than the average enthusiast.
> 
> Edit: Also if my QPI speed was the same as his, it would be an even closer CPU score.



Really I didnt know your AMD had a QPI


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> By the way you type and your knowlege on this stuff, I'd say you are PP. Can't stay away eh? Meh, besides the point, those 465's seem to do pretty well!





MomentoMoir said:


> Copypasta from that, its me right now, for now.





sneekypeet said:


> Really I didnt know your AMD had a QPI



MM does have an AMD quad and an AMD FX-51 ATM. Soon she will have a Q6600.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Really I didnt know your AMD had a QPI



LOL Wow new feature....Must of been a mix up


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 21, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> LOL Wow new feature....Must of been a mix up


read:


MomentoMoir said:


> MM does have an AMD quad and an AMD FX-51 ATM. Soon she will have a Q6600.



i have amd quad and fx-51 soon q6600
pp has i5 

face palm 

caution read before you post


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 21, 2010)

so close to 25k

ill get there


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2010)

so why isn't PP posting on his name?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so why isn't PP posting on his name?



think his banned


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2010)

ERazer said:


> think his banned



says he is under his name but for what?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 21, 2010)

Heres mine

ERazer | ati 5870 / Nvidia 240 | 900/1300 - 550/1700/1340 | 25429 | i7 860@4.2Ghz


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 22, 2010)

MomentoMoir said:


> read:
> 
> 
> i have amd quad and fx-51 soon q6600
> ...



Chill bro it was just a joke. 

If you didn't notice that.



> so close to 25k
> 
> ill get there



I wonder if I can get close to your score with my GTX 460? I am already at 23500 something... bet you a little more CPU tweaking should do the trick along with bumping those GTX 460's up to 900.

Thanks for giving me something to shoot for


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100821/Capture016.jpg
> 
> so close to 25k
> 
> ill get there



tweak your ram alittle if you can and try and pull a few more mhz out of the cpu. 
and get every last mhz out of the GPU as you can. also close everything out that you don't need to run the benchmark. 
If you push everything to the max and if it goes 1mhz higher it will be unstable like i do when i go for highest score you will get it.
also don't forget to set your driver settings to performance if you haven't already

if all else fails and you want to see 25k send the card to me and we will see if the i7 makes a difference. 
kinda funny that my rig scores 21k with 2 G80 8800GTS and a i7 at 3.7ghz... maybe i should step it up to 4ghz and see what happens

ps i am sure the info i just posted is wasted space on the server as the chances of you already knowing/doing this is fairly high but, it maybe useful for someone else


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 22, 2010)

Whats wrong with your voltage on that Q9550???  


Sure you can do better.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> tweak your ram alittle if you can and try and pull a few more mhz out of the cpu.
> and get every last mhz out of the GPU as you can. also close everything out that you don't need to run the benchmark.
> If you push everything to the max and if it goes 1mhz higher it will be unstable like i do when i go for highest score you will get it.
> also don't forget to set your driver settings to performance if you haven't already
> ...



Yeah... I agree.... about your score. I was wondering about that.

Because obviously 2 GTX 460's are more powerful in real life performance then 2 GTX 8800's.
I just wonder if 3Dmark06... is just starting to show it's age in terms of a synthetic benchmarking tool.

Not saying your cards suck.... I mean come on they are icons of the gaming world. But it is just the way things goes.... cards get more powerful as time goes on.

So it's either that 3Dmark06 is just running out it's usefulness or that the CPU performance is that capped.

Either way it sucks! 

But yeah.... tomorrow is Sunday... so I should have all day to tweak. I ran those tests.... after just putting in my settings (That I know have been stable before) And then running. There was no tweaking involved.

I am fairly confident that I can reach 24K 25 K with more tweaking and Back ground Processes being shut off in the background. 
I know my cards reach 900Mhz and my RAM reaches 2000Mhz on those cards. I also know my CPU can reach stable bench speeds of 4.2Ghz.
But as far as souping up the RAM.... I have never tried messing with anything other then the speed. I have never tried tweaking the Latencies or anything like that.
Maybe I should give it a shot. I could lower the Ratio down and up the latencies.

As far as knowing what I am doing.... sure I have been doing it for awhile... but I am always looking for more advice bud. Sometimes I overlook things. Help and Ideas are always welcome in my camp!

Thanks a tone for the advice bud  I will let you know how things went.

Ohhh yeah.... and if you want to try them out.....I won't send them to you straight out....  but I will be selling them next week for $180 a piece if your interested


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I just wonder if 3Dmark06... is just starting to show it's age in terms of a synthetic benchmarking tool.



Indeed it does and has for a while. I cannot logically see how 3dMark06 reflects real world usage at all anymore. Vantage is better, Hopefully 3dMark 11 will be better yet.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Indeed it does and has for a while. I cannot logically see how 3dMark06 reflects real world usage at all anymore. Vantage is better, Hopefully 3dMark 11 will be better yet.



That I agree.... I really have high hopes for 3Dmark DX11.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2010)

JrRacinFan | EVGA GTX460 | 890/1780/975 | 20193 | i3 530@4.2Ghz


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 23, 2010)

4373 cpu > c2q q6x00
win.


----------



## crush3r (Aug 23, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> 4373 cpu > c2q q6x00
> win.



At stock maybe but not overclocked. My old Q6600 @ 4Ghz would do ~6000pts CPU on win7, closer to 6500 on xp. For a dual core that is a mighty score though


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 23, 2010)

6000 points? RLY? my QX9650 4.25Ghz could not do it, so tell me what's the secret


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2010)

crush3r said:


> At stock maybe but not overclocked. My old Q6600 @ 4Ghz would do ~6000pts CPU on win7, closer to 6500 on xp. For a dual core that is a mighty score though



Not contradicting you but I myself have yet to see a q6x00 @ 4GHz.


----------



## DOM (Aug 23, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not contradicting you but I myself have yet to see a q6x00 @ 4GHz.



theres alot on hwbot  some at 4+ on water also


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2010)

DOM said:


> theres alot on hwbot  some at 4+ on water also



Yeah, there were a few super chips out there. Rare buggers tho.


----------



## Asylum (Aug 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here we go i didn't notice the TPU logo blocked the date uploaded to photobucket to show the date
> p_o_s_pc | 2x 8800GTS 320mb SLI |576/837/1350 | 21,537 | I7 920@3.72ghz
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/SLI_06_OC.png



Theres a option to move the TPU Water mark anywhere you want it when you upload your screenshot.

Scores updated.


----------



## choppy (Aug 24, 2010)

Choppy | XFX 9600GSO 384MB | 684/950/1728 | 11524 | E7200 @ 3.4GHz


----------



## ERazer (Aug 24, 2010)

7th spot on single ati, might redo mine with OC vid lets see if it make a difference


----------



## ERazer (Aug 24, 2010)

UPDATE

ERazer | ati 5870 / Nvidia 240 | 1015/1300 - 600/1700/1340 | *26084* |* i7 860@4.2Ghz HT*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don | GTX-470 | 800/900 | 21861 | C2Q Q9550 @ 4ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

MetalRacer|HD4850|790/1175|18043|i7 980X @ 4523 MHz


----------



## Techtu (Sep 7, 2010)

This might not be so impressive for you guy's but considering where I started from (11k score) to what I have now is pretty sweet 

EDIT:



JrRacinFan said:


> @Tech2
> 
> If stock, about 21-23k.



Seem's I had to give it some overclock to get anywhere near 21K... WHY

Tech2|MSI GTX460 1Gb|830/1000|21807|AMD 1055T @4.1Ghz







Ignore the one above... I have a slightly better one here 

Tech2|MSI GTX460 1Gb|900|1000|22392|AMD 1055T @4.1Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice runs guys.

Thread updated.


----------



## crush3r (Sep 9, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> 6000 points? RLY? my QX9650 4.25Ghz could not do it, so tell me what's the secret



The secret my friend is a well tuned chipset and memory set  Spend more time tweaking the smaller things, they matter in '06.

Linky to my SS.

@Jr, 4Ghz Q6600s are quite rare, but do exist. I got an absolute cherry that would do up to 4.4Ghz on good volts


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 13, 2010)

JrRacinFan|GTX460 768MB|900/1000/1800|21673|Core i3 530 @ 4.6Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 20, 2010)

pushed the card a little more

(FIH) The Don | GTX-470 | 805/900 | 22102 | C2Q Q9550 @ 4080mhz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2010)

This got lost when W1zz reset us.
JrRacinFan|GTX460 768MB|890/1000/1790|22505|Core i3 530 @ 4.6Ghz





@Tech2
I meant stock GPU. Sorry


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 20, 2010)

you screwed thedon's GTX470 right here....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 20, 2010)

only because 3dmark06 is a cpu whore lol


----------



## DOM (Sep 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> only because 3dmark06 is a cpu whore lol



did you look at the the cpu scores ? yours scired higher but look at the drivers


----------



## meran (Sep 21, 2010)

hehe i got 16000 on 8800gt !!!


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 21, 2010)

i don't think the 260 makes THAT much of a difference


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> This got lost when W1zz reset us.
> JrRacinFan|GTX460 768MB|890/1000/1790|22505|Core i3 530 @ 4.6Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100920/Capture034.jpg
> 
> ...



Good score bud.... I will be doing another run soon. Keep going for 23K.... I will be posting my 24K and higher score soon. but haven't had much time lately to do any current Benching. But way 2 go JR keep up the good work!

Shoot to beat mine I want competition


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 21, 2010)

ill try to get a 32K+ score by the end of the week


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 21, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> you screwed thedon's GTX470 right here....



I will take on that GTX 470 with a single GTX 460 here yah go.... this isn't my max either... man I love these cards 

20mmrain|EVGA GTX 460 768MB|894/1788/1018|23110|Core i7 860 @ 3.8






I can't wait for my Thermal tape to arrive then I can really make these puppies fly!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> only because 3dmark06 is a cpu whore lol





DOM said:


> did you look at the the cpu scores ? yours scired higher but look at the drivers



Take a look at 20mmrain's run. His cpu scored higher but was at 3.8Ghz, my cpu score was lower but gave a higher sm2/sm3 score.


----------



## DOM (Sep 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Take a look at 20mmrain's run. His cpu scored higher but was at 3.8Ghz, my cpu score was lower but gave a higher sm2/sm3 score.



are you asking me to look at it  

this is where a newer Quad helps the over all score, but like yours has a higher oc its not as fast in the cpu part but helps the card get more fps so that why you have higher gpu test scores


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 21, 2010)

nvm... (delete post)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> are you asking me to look at it
> 
> this is where a newer Quad helps the over all score, but like yours has a higher oc its not as fast in the cpu part but helps the card get more fps so that why you have higher gpu test scores



Didn't mean it in a derogatory way.... 

I just didn't know how to take your original post as derogatory or not. So just replied and hoped for the best


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 21, 2010)

1280x1024 is choking my GTX460 SLI to death


----------



## Asylum (Sep 22, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I will take on that GTX 470 with a single GTX 460 here yah go.... this isn't my max either... man I love these cards
> 
> 20mmrain|EVGA GTX 460 768MB|894/1788/1018|23110|Core i7 860 @ 3.8
> 
> ...




You need to overclock your processor more if you want your score to fly.

Thread updated.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 22, 2010)

Asylum said:


> You need to overclock your processor more if you want your score to fly.
> 
> Thread updated.



Yeah bud thanks  I know I do.... I know I have a tone more room with my CPU and overclocking. I just recently got this i7 860. I know I can get it up too 4.2 Ghz with the board I have. That is the highest I have had it so far. I think I have a little bit more room after that too. 
Well at least that is as High as I have got it so far with HT enabled.

I am kind of waiting to run more benches when I get some Thermal tape I just ordered. You see I recently also ordered some VRM sinks for my GTX 460's.... and some of them showed up with some really bad thermal tape. 
So I am kind of waiting my ultimate overclocking benches until I get everything situated. No Point of overloading everyone with scores that are just on my way up the ladder.

But yeah bud I can't wait.... I am hoping to make it the top 5 for 3D Mark 06 for both Single and Double. It would be nice.



> 1280x1024 is choking my GTX460 SLI to death



Nice score bud.... I will try to beat it soon


----------



## Tessta* (Sep 23, 2010)

Tessta*|9800GT SLI|674/1080/1685|16950|E6300 @ 4GHz

This is the new system results.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

a little higher 

(FIH) The Don|Gainward GTX 470 |815/910/1630|22372|C2Q 9550 @ 4.1


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 10, 2010)

rickss69|Evga GTX 280 |750/1239/1571|21315|i3 530 @ 4.7 GHz

I was bored lol...


----------



## DOM (Oct 10, 2010)

rick you need to learn how to take ss  hurts my eyes trying to make out the words/#

i just use paint, print screen, paste and same as jpeg


----------



## Techtu (Oct 10, 2010)

DOM said:


> rick you need to learn how to take ss  hurts my eyes trying to make out the words/#
> 
> i just use paint, print screen, paste and same as jpeg



... or this is pretty great itself,will let you take screen shot's and instantly uploads to... image hosting brought to you by the fine TechPowerUp!  

TPUCapture Screenshot Utility v1.6


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Photobucket either...if semi-blind check out the magnifying icon in your lower right-hand screen.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Nothing wrong with Photobucket either...if semi-blind check out the magnifying icon in your lower right-hand screen.



.... not all of us use IE


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sounds like another handicap to me...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 10, 2010)

rickss69|Evga GTX 280 |750/1239/1571|22863|i7 875 @ 4.3 GHz


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

Using the magnifier still makes it difficult to see the numbers as they are "fuzzy"...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2010)

You can avoid the problem altogether by either using a host that doesn't resize, or just cropping it instead of resizing it.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

I like TPUCapture


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 11, 2010)

whats wrong with win7s built in screen snip tool seems to work out ok for me


----------



## HammerON (Oct 13, 2010)

New high with the GTX 470:
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|860/1000|27795|i7 920@4.3GHz


----------



## Melvis (Oct 13, 2010)

I just did this run yesterday, and i got 1700 more points just by using the latest hotfix drivers, was impressed.

Melvis|HIS 4870X2|750/900|18801|Phenom X4 965@3.4GHz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan|EVGA GTX460 768MB| 915/975|23053| i3 530 @ 4.64GHz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

JR i am impressed bro.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks man! You would be surprised when I say, that run didn't take as much tweaking as my past runs due to the new ram.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 22, 2010)

rickss69|Saaphire 5870 |906/1251|28244|980X @ 4.5GHz

New small form factor gamer...pic's to follow soon.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 23, 2010)

MetalRacer|EVGA 8800GT |783/1095|18927|980X @ 4522MHz


----------



## Asylum (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice runs everyone.
Thread updated.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA 470 GTX|880/1000|28410|i7 920@4.4GHz


----------



## skaerials (Nov 27, 2010)

*Please add me )*

Now trying out new sapphire HD6870

skaerials|SAPPHIRE HD 6870|940/1140|24590|i7 960@3.84ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 1, 2010)

Thread updated..
Heres my best run with the 580.

Asylum|EVGA GTX 580|924/1107/1848|32193|i7 980x@4.76Ghz


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2010)

cadaveca|XFX HD5870|955/1275|25490|i5 760@4.2Ghz







http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15099994


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 2, 2010)

hmm a little OC on the CPU and the GPU does wonders for 3DMK06

Athlonite| HIS HD5770|920/1275|16590 | PII x4 940BE @3.4GHz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2010)

AthlonX2| 9600 GSO|713/1044|12240 | Phenom 9650 @ 3Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 13, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> AthlonX2| 9600 GSO|713/1044|12240 | Phenom 9650 @ 3Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101212/3d06.jpg



Thread updated.

I cant even tell if that is 06 bro.
Please edit your screenshot as my original example.


----------



## DOM (Dec 13, 2010)

Going to put the cpu on ln2 sometime soon


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 13, 2010)

cadaveca|XFX HD5870|995/1400|26677|i5 760@4.42Ghz






I have large version of screenshot if needed...damn 2560x1600...image host shrunk it.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 13, 2010)

Forgot to submit the last score to Futuremark, so I re-ran with lower desktop res for abetter scdreenshot for here at the same time, and got a better score:



cadaveca|XFX HD5870|995/1400|26796|i5 760@4.42Ghz







http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15153939


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 19, 2010)

popcornmachine|HD6950|840/1325|23153|i7 920@3.6GHz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking pretty nice Popcorn! Nice run. Bet you could get way more out of the gpu core clocks.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 19, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Looking pretty nice Popcorn! Nice run. Bet you could get way more out of the gpu core clocks.



Thanks. CCC limit is all I can do right now.  Hopefully new versions of overclocking tools come out soon.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks. CCC limit is all I can do right now.  Hopefully new versions of overclocking tools come out soon.



I wonder if AMD GPU Clock tool would work with your card. Most you can do is try it out. I know last time i used it I could bypass the CCC and bios limit on a 3870 (864MHz).


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 19, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I wonder if AMD GPU Clock tool would work with your card. Most you can do is try it out. I know last time i used it I could bypass the CCC and bios limit on a 3870 (864MHz).



Error: No valid devices found!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> Error: No valid devices found!



Damnit!  Well I tried.


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 19, 2010)

Magikherbs | HD 5750 | 700/1150 | 14650 | AII x4 630 @3.25ghz w/Lv3 6mb cache






Edit
How much would adding a Physx card benefit my score ?

Thanks !

Edit Edit

Use the Speedfan Luke.. see the Speedfaaaan  for date and time..


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 19, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Damnit!  Well I tried.



Ok, good news, bad news, good news.

I can overclock using MSI Afterburner and setting EnableUnofficialOverclocking=1. 

However, 3dmark06 fails if set it to anything over 840/1325. 

But, I can run 3dmark Vantage when overclocked.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 19, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> popcornmachine|HD6950|840/1325|23153|i7 920@3.6GHz
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/vulcan/3dmark06-6950-a.jpg





Magikherbs said:


> Magikherbs | HD 5750 | 700/1150 | 14650 | AII x4 630 @3.25ghz w/Lv3 6mb cache
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101219/3Dmark06 default GPU.jpg
> 
> ...




Thread updated....You guys need date and time on your screenshot if you want your scores posted......Please edit your post.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 20, 2010)

popcornmachine|HD6950|870/1410|23715|i7 920@3.8GHz






Ok, got a run in with a bit more overclock.  And with the date too.  Not as much improvement as I expected.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 21, 2010)

popcornmachine|HD6950|860/1425|24216|i7 920@3.8GHz

This is the best overclock I can get so far. http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15184003


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 21, 2010)

Earthdog|Galaxy GTX470|850/1700/929|27994|W3570 @4.3Ghz

I have a 28k+ run, a HAMMERON beater but sadly only an ORB link...


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 21, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Thread updated....You guys need date and time on your screenshot if you want your scores posted......Please edit your post.



Plz see Speedfan for date and time. 
Great job maan 

EDIT
My post.. 
 3DMark 06 Compilation - Page 38


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 21, 2010)

physX doesnt help at all in 06, FYI.


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 24, 2010)

Magikherbs | XFX 5750 | 810/1250 | 15573 | AthlonIIx4 630 @3.25ghz


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 27, 2010)

No updates on the Nvidia side of the house?


----------



## Asylum (Jan 2, 2011)

Thread updated.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 3, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> No updates on the Nvidia side of the house?








Love this bench, but it is too dependant on the CPU


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes it is hammer... I got a ~4.6Ghz run in to take the 470 crown back. Got you in 11 too. 

Earthdog|Galaxy GTX 470|900/1800/926|29788|w3570 @ 4.6Ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Love this bench, but it is too dependant on the CPU



It's not that the bench is very VERY cpu dependent. It's that alot of the score is cpu based.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 5, 2011)

Its a bit of both with high powered cards.. watch my gpu score go down with my clockspeed at these clocks.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's a little 8800GT before I sell it hah... b/c I'm buying a used XFX 5750 ! 

@JrRacinFan I agree ..  I used to be happy with 11500 with my Phenom II x2 550 + 9800 GT... 

Magikherbs | XFX 8800 GT | 670/975/1600 | 13907 | Athlon II x4 630 @3.25ghz

Clocks are factory OC'd ... 





EDIT.. the dude can't get a ride into town lol.. so it looks like I'll be returning the Mushkin ram and getting this instead. 
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_611&item_id=030999

I think that deserves a Hot Deals thread haha.. Peace


----------



## vega22 (Jan 7, 2011)

*add me*

marsey99|Gigiabyte 460 1gb|900/1000|23207|Q9550 @ 4.4Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2011)

HammerON|GTX 470 SLI|860/975|31596|Intel i7 970@4.52GHz


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2011)

It's kinda sad that your Vantage score is higher than you 06 score. Goes to show how cpu bound 06 is.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's not that the bench is very VERY cpu dependent. It's that alot of the score is cpu based.





Wile E said:


> It's kinda sad that your Vantage score is higher than you 06 score. Goes to show how cpu bound 06 is.



I tried to express that earlier but...

It also has to do with the lack of scalling for SLI. I will run a single GTX 470 tomorrow and I bet it will be close to the SLI score


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, the cpu can't keep up at this low res. It's no wonder you don't scale in SLI. I bet your SM2.0 and 3.0 score would skyrocket with just another 200Mhz on the cpu. That doesn't even count the cpu score.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2011)

I am just getting started with this CPU! It is full of potential...


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 10, 2011)

jlewis02|HD5850 x2|770/1125|26919|i7 920@4.0Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2011)

Single GTX 470~

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|885/1053|30125|i7 970@4.62GHz


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hms1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB|916/986/1832|25415|Intel i5 750 4.38GHz


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Single GTX 470~
> 
> HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|885/1053|30125|i7 970@4.62GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110110/Capture011.jpg


Jesus... I couldnt even see my name above yours on the list... LOL..Amazing what 6 cores will do for you, but at least I got you beat with 4!!!!

Asylum is slacking!!!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2011)

well me new baby is here and in here's CF vs non CF screenie (I was kinda hopin for more)

Athlonite|2X HIS HD5770 1GB|960/1300|19038|PII x4 940BE @ 3.41GHz


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2011)

So far I am really liking the oc ability of the 970


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2011)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|880/1050|30533|i7 970@4.72


----------



## Fatal (Jan 12, 2011)

Fatal|XFX /Sapphire 5770's|960/1300|25106|i7 950@4.0Ghz


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 15, 2011)

Magikherbs | BFG GTX280oc | 615/1107/1350 | 16262 | AthlonII x4 630 @3.25ghz unlocked


----------



## js01 (Jan 21, 2011)

js01|GTX 460 HAWX|870/950|26309|i5 2500k 4.2Ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2011)

Seeing your run makes me feel better js01. Knowing that my little i3 doesn't bottleneck my own 460. Carry on and happy benching! Good run!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 21, 2011)

Umm are the tables still being updated for this benchie or is just more an post n hope thread now


----------



## Asylum (Jan 21, 2011)

HammerON said:


> HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|880/1050|30533|i7 970@4.72
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110112/Capture008710.jpg





js01 said:


> js01|GTX 460 HAWX|870/950|26309|i5 2500k 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110120/063.jpg





Athlonite said:


> Umm are the tables still being updated for this benchie or is just more an post n hope thread now



Yes there still being updated!!

Hammer and js01 you have no date and time on your post please edit them.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 21, 2011)

Pic edited


----------



## vega22 (Jan 24, 2011)

marsey99|Gigiabyte 460 1gb|900/1000|23330|Q9550 @ 4.4Ghz






cant catch that i5 :/

and something old to add to the numbers 

marsey99|MSI 8800 GTS 512mb|821/1998/1116|18026|Q9550 @ 4.4Ghz


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain |Sapphire 6850 Crossfire|850/1100|7070|i5 760 (4.0GHz) 

Man this bench is _so_ CPU (but that's hardly news...)


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a GPU junkie ! This baby lay dormant for over a year b/c the owner thought it was bricked. Turned out to be a minor PSU issue lol.. 

Magikherbs | BFG 9800 GX2 | 600/1000/1500 | 16836 | AthlonII x4 630 @3.25ghz


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yogurt_21 |MSI GTX480|820/1642/990|24552|i7 950 (3.68GHz)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 29, 2011)

rickss69 | Sapphire 5970 | 885/1130 | 36118 | Intel i7 2600K @ 5269MHz

I will make further runs after flashing the card.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 29, 2011)

wow.. *rickss69*  the SB is rockin it !  

Where are all the SLI + AMD users ?  haha..


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 | Sapphire 5970 | 885/1130 | 36118 | Intel i7 2600K @ 5269MHz
> 
> I will make further runs after flashing the card.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/3D0636118.jpg



Very nice


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 29, 2011)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 | Sapphire HD 3850 | 750/1000 |10628 | Intel C2Q Q6600@3.24GHz






Old school Hardware


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 29, 2011)

jlewis02|HD5850 x2|980/1125|28241|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Feb 1, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 | Sapphire 5970 | 885/1130 | 36118 | Intel i7 2600K @ 5269MHz
> 
> I will make further runs after flashing the card.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/3D0636118.jpg



Need date on your run bro...

Thread updated.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 1, 2011)

Zenith|MSI HD5850|1000/1260|30417|i7 2600K@5.0Ghz


----------



## Magikherbs (Feb 1, 2011)

Magikherbs | BFG GTX 285 | 666/1242/1512 | 16591 | Athlon II x4 630 @3.25ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 3, 2011)

MetalRacer | Asus 5850's Xfire | 950/1290 | 33861 | i7 2600K @ 4.7 GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 5, 2011)

MetalRacer | Asus 5850 | 970/1360 | 29839 | i7 2600K @ 4.7 GHz


----------



## Asylum (Feb 20, 2011)

Zenith said:


> Zenith|MSI HD5850|1000/1260|30417|i7 2600K@5.0Ghz
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40467&stc=1&d=1296557621



Very nice run.

Thread updated.


----------



## Dante007 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dante007|Asus GTX580 DirectCUII|938/1225|34826|i7 2600K@4.9Ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 22, 2011)

3dsage|Sapphire 4850 XFire |625/993|25471|i5 2500K@5Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2011)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 580|950/1025|31900|i7 970@4.72GHz


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> HammerON|EVGA GTX 580|950/1025|31900|i7 970@4.72GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110223/Capture014530.jpg



somebody upgraded.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2011)

rickss69|Diamond 5850|1030/1250|30309|i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz


----------



## Asylum (Mar 13, 2011)

Thread updated.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 17, 2011)

LifeonMars|Gigabyte HD 5870|950/1250|30001|i5 2500K @ 5GHz







[/IMG]

Finally I have a setup that breaks the 30000 mark ......just


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 27, 2011)

TotalChaos|Sapphire 6950|950/1375|23111|PII X4 B55BE @4.2Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Mar 27, 2011)

Thread updated.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 27, 2011)

Woot! I'm in the top four  Not for long though I reckon, once people start getting new CPUs


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 27, 2011)

MetalRacer | Asus 5850 | 970/1360 | 29839 | i7 2600K @ 4.7 GHz


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 30, 2011)

Too lazy to up the clocks on the 570.

johnnyfiive|EVGA GTX 570|732/950/1464 (default)|32448|i5 2500K @ 5Ghz


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry no screen shot but have a link.  MSI GTX560ti Twin Frozer 2 with Intel Q9550 CPU@4.3GHZ.

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15581421

22658 3DMarks


----------



## Melvis (Apr 1, 2011)

Just beat my old score, so you can remove the old one now 

Melvis | HIS 4870X2 | 750/900 |19591 |AMD Phenom II 965 @ 3.4GHz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 1, 2011)

edit, new score below.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 15, 2011)

p3gaz_001 | EVGA GTX580 | 995/1990/2426/ |31356 |i7 975XE @ 4.55Ghz


----------



## renq (Apr 16, 2011)

renq|Club3D 8600GT|702/1512/576|5773|Phenom II X4 B60 3,97GHz





Bought this without a cooler - originally it was passive cooled - with intention of using it as dedicated PhysX card. Installed Zalman VF830 cooler on it. And eventually sold it before using it as PhysX card...But did test it with the above results...

renq|Gigabyte GTX460 OC 768MB|875/1750/1075|20741|Phenom II X4 B60 4,05GHz





Nice card, especially the quiet cooler

renq|Club3D 2GB 6950|905/1350|21341|Phenom II X4 B60 3,88GHz
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15558237





Had Afterburner "childlock" on, that's why the low mem clock...


----------



## Asylum (Apr 26, 2011)

Thread updated.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2011)

Asylum said:


> Thread updated.



Awesome job on this thread man.. I'm redownloading 3dmark 06 full again just to do this.. Man I'm a nerd..lol.. ... be back in a little bit..
assuming standard settings. I'm sure I'll find out when I read back.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, took me forever to situate this but here it is..lol.. Now gonna see what i can pull off with vantage.  
D007|Visiontek ATI5850|885/1150|26755|i7 960@4.4Ghz


----------



## d3fct (Apr 30, 2011)

doing some overclocking today, figured i'd post up my 06 run.

d3fct|evga GTX280's|731/1255/1579|26496|i7 860@4.1Ghz HT on


----------



## MetalRacer (May 2, 2011)

MetalRacer | EVGA GTX295 | 705/1275/1560 | 30387 | i7 2600K @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## Asylum (May 10, 2011)

Thread updated.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 16, 2011)

MetalRacer | MSI HD4890 | 1000/1200 | 24487 | i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz


----------



## HammerON (May 16, 2011)

Nice clocks on that 4890 Metal


----------



## MetalRacer (May 16, 2011)

MetalRacer |ASUS 5850 | 962/1340 | 31096 | i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (May 17, 2011)

5970@stock clocks
MetalRacer |XFX 5970 | 725/1000 | 35200 | i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (May 19, 2011)

MetalRacer | EVGA GTX295 | 705/1275/1560 | 31929 | i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 19, 2011)

*Got A new HD 6870*

Finally got past the 10,000 Mark


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer | MSI HD4890 | 1000/1200 | 24487 | i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110515/Capture014.jpg





MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer |ASUS 5850 | 962/1340 | 31096 | i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110516/Capture018350.jpg





MetalRacer said:


> 5970@stock clocks
> MetalRacer |XFX 5970 | 725/1000 | 35200 | i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110516/Capture019.jpg





MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer | EVGA GTX295 | 705/1275/1560 | 31929 | i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110518/Capture023.jpg



What other GPU's are you going to run with your i7 2600K???

All nice runs though. Nice to see the GTX 295 in the mix. I loved mine


----------



## MetalRacer (May 20, 2011)

HammerON said:


> What other GPU's are you going to run with your i7 2600K???
> 
> All nice runs though. Nice to see the GTX 295 in the mix. I loved mine



Let's see, I could do Tri-Fire, Quad-Fire, HD4850, 8800GT and 8800GTS.

The GTX295 is still a good GPU, this one is actually red which is a little different.
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=17667


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2011)

That is a sexy looking beast


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2011)

HammerON said:


> That is a sexy looking beast



MetalRacer's Avatar? Hell ya!!


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2011)

That as welll


----------



## Melvis (May 21, 2011)

Melvis | HIS 4870X2 in Crossfire | 750/950 | 20201  | AMD Phenom II 965 @3.4GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (May 22, 2011)

MetalRacer |XFX 5970 | 940/1250 | 35870 | i7 2600K @ 5.04 GHz


----------



## Asylum (May 27, 2011)

Nice runs Metal.

You guys can leave the spaces out in between your table format.

I have to take them back out.


----------



## d3fct (Jun 4, 2011)

new cpu and new score.
d3fct|evga GTX280's|621/1134/1350|32703|i7 2600k@5.2Ghz


----------



## Dante007 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dante007 said:


> Dante007|Asus GTX580 DirectCUII|938/1225|34826|i7 2600K@4.9Ghz



any one see this ??


----------



## d3fct (Jun 4, 2011)

very nice, was that hi easy to get with ht on? I haven't tried with ht on yet but i am at 5.2 without it.Just got it yesterday.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 5, 2011)

Dante007 said:


> any one see this ??



Must have missed it the first time...

Nice run/score


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 5, 2011)

lonewolf/nvidia gtx580/587/1002/1694/26573/I7 920@4gig


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 5, 2011)

Dante007 said:


> any one see this ??



Great score Dante007


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse|Sapphire 5850 Crossfire|910/1200|32124|i5 2500k@4.9Ghz


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 6, 2011)

lonewolf/nvidiaGTX 580/930/1100/1860/26618/I7 920@4 Gig

not sure what I'm doing wrong but I have card clocked as high as the top dog and my score is no where close.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 6, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> lonewolf/nvidiaGTX 580/930/1100/1860/26618/I7 920@4 Gig
> 
> not sure what I'm doing wrong but I have card clocked as high as the top dog and my score is no where close.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110605/2nd oc 580.png



That's because 06 is very cpu dependent. You need a lot more cpu to match the top scorers.


----------



## d3fct (Jun 15, 2011)

d3fct|evga GTX280's|707/1201/1537|33314|i7 2600k@5.0Ghz


----------



## d3fct (Jun 19, 2011)

d3fct|evga GTX570|903/1105/1806|34837|i7 2600k@5.114Ghz


new gpu.


----------



## DOM (Jun 19, 2011)

DOM|MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC|930/1075/1860|35307|i7 2600K@5.2Ghz


----------



## d3fct (Jun 19, 2011)

lol, g1... now i gotta try to beat that.


----------



## DOM (Jun 19, 2011)

d3fct said:


> lol, g1... now i gotta try to beat that.



GL  i need to put the cpu on the ss runs 5.6 all day 

cant get more on water with same volts i get 5.6


----------



## d3fct (Jun 19, 2011)

o you running ss, lmao i will never catch you. traded my ss away a while ago. what kinda temps u running?


----------



## DOM (Jun 19, 2011)

d3fct said:


> o you running ss, lmao i will never catch you. traded my ss away a while ago. what kinda temps u running?



on water or ss ?


----------



## Asylum (Jul 2, 2011)

Dante007 said:


> any one see this ??



Yes i saw it...You dont have a date on your screenshot.

Good runs everyone.....Thread updated.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 3, 2011)

MetalRacer|EVGA GTX295|690/1200/1488|34990|i7 2600K@5.36 GHz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 20, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere|Sapphire HD6870|900/1050|20292|Phenom II 1055T@3.6Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 1, 2011)

MetalRacer|EVGA 580GTX|930/1053/1860|35398|i7 2600K@5.0 GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 9, 2011)

MetalRacer|EVGA GTX580|940/1053/1880|37043|i7 2600K@5.35 GHz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 9, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|EVGA GTX580|940/1053/1880|37043|i7 2600K@5.35 GHz
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111008/Capture198137.jpg



I think the thread starter is MIA because I haven't been added to the stats and you have not been updated Metal....hmmmm what to do?


----------



## Asylum (Oct 14, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ChaoticAtmosphere|Sapphire HD6870|900/1050|20292|Phenom II 1055T@3.6Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110920/Untitled717.jpg



You dont have a date on your screenshot.

Good run Metal.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 14, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|EVGA GTX580|940/1053/1880|37043|i7 2600K@5.35 GHz
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111008/Capture198137.jpg



Amazing score there metal


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

Asylum said:


> You dont have a date on your screenshot.
> 
> Good run Metal.



Thank you so much asylum. I will do another run and post with the date below the time.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere|Sapphire HD6870|900/1050|20292|Phenom II 1055T@3.5Ghz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 22, 2011)

p3gaz_001|GTX 560TI|1075/2150/2200|36815|i7-2600K @ 5.4Ghz|






p3gaz_001|GTX 580|1006/2012/2102|34829|i7 990X @5ghz|


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> p3gaz_001|GTX 560TI|1075/2150/2200|36815|i7-2600K @ 5.4Ghz|
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/4j153t.png
> 
> ...



nice 560ti beats the 580/990


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 23, 2011)

DOM said:


> nice 560ti beats the 580/990



More of proof of what I said still stands that it has now become more of a cpu bench now than anything. Good scores nonetheless 

@Chaotic

You need some NB frequency to match with that ram speed.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 23, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Chaotic
> 
> You need some NB frequency to match with that ram speed.



Ya, I worked hard and long to get where I am now. I'll need to be in the mood to spend another day tweaking.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 24, 2011)

MetalRacer|XFX HD5870|1020/1320|32691|i7 2600K@5.35 GHz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya, I worked hard and long to get where I am now. I'll need to be in the mood to spend another day tweaking.



Oh you know I'm just bustin your balls.... 

Another nice run metalracer!!


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 24, 2011)

DOM said:


> nice *560ti* beats the 580/990



lol yes!!! it's a scary one!


----------



## DOM (Oct 24, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> lol yes!!! it's a scary one!



What kind of cooling are u using on CPU and gpu ?


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 27, 2011)

DOM said:


> What kind of cooling are u using on CPU and gpu ?



ordinary liquid cooling, i'm using ek blocks.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 27, 2011)

Rah rah...unsubscribed. :shadedshu


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 28, 2011)

MetalRacer|XFX 5870|1020/1320|33373|i7 3930K@5.25 GHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2011)

Thread updated.

Get with the program p3gaz_001

No date on your scores...You should know this by now.


----------



## dipsta (Dec 9, 2011)

Dipsta i5 2500k @5.0ghz, Asus Direct Cu II 6950 (no shader unlocks) 965/1400


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brandonwh64|VisionTek HD5850|950/1150|27937|Intel I7 2600K @ 4400Mhz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 13, 2011)

Boring thread when the club is not updated.....or did I miss something else?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2011)

Asylum said:


> Thread updated.
> 
> Get with the program p3gaz_001
> 
> No date on your scores...You should know this by now.





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Boring thread when the club is not updated.....or did I miss something else?



Asylum updated the thread (OP) on Dec. 8th...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2012)

25k ... almost....
jrRacinFan|2x EVGA GTX460|860/950|24556|Intel i5 655k @ 4.6Ghz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2012)

Brandonwh64|Sapphire Vapor X 5770|935/1325|19695|Intel I7 2600K @ 4300Mhz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2012)

Brandonwh64|Palit 560TI 2GB|823/1645|28131|Intel I7 2600K @ 4300Mhz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

Brandonwh64|Palit 560TI 2GB|910/1820|30195|Intel I7 2600K @ 4500Mhz

BROKE 30K!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2012)

^ Spammer lol! 

Now I gotta run one!


----------



## Asylum (Feb 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Brandonwh64|Palit 560TI 2GB|910/1820|30195|Intel I7 2600K @ 4500Mhz
> 
> BROKE 30K!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120216/3dmark06_30K.png




Brandon, Move your TPU watermark to the left so it dont block your date and time.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 25, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus 7970|1275/1750|39716|i7 3930K@5.25 GHz

GPU-Z isn't working with the 7970 and win xp.


----------



## DOM (Feb 26, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus 7970|1275/1750|39716|i7 3930K@5.25 GHz
> 
> GPU-Z isn't working with the 7970 and win xp.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120225/729152.jpg



HAVE YOU TRYED TO OPEN GPU-Z IN XP ?

FIRST TIME I TRYED I HAD TO INSTALL XP, IT BROKE IT


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 26, 2012)

TRWOV|HIS HD3850 IceQ3 Turbo AGP|824/1215|12418|QX6700 @ 3.24Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 28, 2012)

DOM said:


> HAVE YOU TRYED TO OPEN GPU-Z IN XP ?
> 
> FIRST TIME I TRYED I HAD TO INSTALL XP, IT BROKE IT



I tried twice and got a hard crash both times, but XP seems ok.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 28, 2012)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Haters gonna hate





My single MSI TF3 PE/OC GTX 560ti 448 scored 36,242.  

http://hwbot.org/submission/2261239_


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 24, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus 7970's|1210/1700|40766|i7 3930K@5.25 GHz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus 7970's|1210/1700|40766|i7 3930K@5.25 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120323/Capture430.jpg



2 7970's? I'm planning on the same...scheduled for July.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120227/gtx5803dm06.jpg



WOW! nice scores! It looks good that a medium clocked 560TI can atleast be in the same ball park as a semi OCed 580!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2012)

Ignore this - see post 1096






I think my score seems a little low somewhat...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> FreedomEclipse|XFX6970 Crossfire|930/1375|33352|i5 2500K@4.9GHz
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/6970Xfire3D06.jpg
> 
> I think my score seems a little low somewhat...



I think so as well, I score alittle over 30K with one semi clocked 560TI 2gb


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 24, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> FreedomEclipse|XFX6970 Crossfire|930/1375|33352|i5 2500K@4.9GHz
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/6970Xfire3D06.jpg
> 
> I think my score seems a little low somewhat...



Yep your CPU looks off. I get over 8000 CPU with 4.5Ghz.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yep your CPU looks off. I get over 8000 CPU with 4.5Ghz.



Mars is right! Check my CPU score at 4.3Ghz

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2549354&postcount=1078


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2012)

well.... I think part of the problem is due to my O/S being a clone of a clone of a clone of a clone  and its about time i did a fresh install. Just waiting for my Kaspersky to run out before I do a complete reinstall. so another 97 days or so. I think ive had this current install running at least 2years or more lol


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 29, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus 7970|1275/1825|40003|i7 3930K@5.25 GHz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2012)

reinstalled O/S, still in the middle of reinstalling all my apps but i thought id do a little rerun

FreedomEclipse|XFX6970 Crossfire|930/1400|33643|i5 2500K@4.9GHz







and the reason your CPU scores a little higher brandon is probably because of Hyper Threading im guessing.....No idea anyway but this is quite a jump from 8000 i was pulling previously


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 7, 2012)

Suicide Run 

LifeOnMars|Asus GTX 560ti|1090/1100/2180|31802|i5 2500K@4.9GHz






EDIT - Here is a link to the full scores - http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16584196;jsessionid=3qc0nbndt4l1i9d44bkhepye


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2012)

LoM

What was your SM2/SM3/CPU scores? Just curious.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> LoM
> 
> What was your SM2/SM3/CPU scores? Just curious.



Added a linky with the full breakdown


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks man. Just doing a quick comparison between your 560Ti and my 460 SLI.




10.5k & 12k for me. Will just get better due to CPU in use, only average 5k.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 8, 2012)

SonDa5 |MSI TFIII PE/OC  GTX 560ti 448 |1085/1113/2170| *36,242* | i5 2500K@5310.6 Mhz









http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16505981


----------



## Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

Thread Updated.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 9, 2012)

Asylum said:


> Thread Updated.




I just ran this benchmark about a month ago.  Do I need to run it again and add my desktop screen shot just for time and date?
I'd like to be added to the list.  I'm a member of the TPU HWbot team.

This isn't an "old" score.  I ran the benchmark last month.

Also official over at HWbot.org

http://hwbot.org/submission/2261239_sonda5_3dmark06_geforce_gtx_560_ti_448_36242_marks


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2012)

Asylum said:


> Thread Updated.


You playing with the 7970's or GTX 680's? I haven't upgraded in a while (over a year)...


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 10, 2012)

xBruce88x | nVidia OEM 8800GT 512MB oven baked | 702/929/1728 | *12,938* | Phenom II X4 920 @2.8

Not a record breaker but here's mine. You can see the date and time just to the left of the score.






http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16588284


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 22, 2012)

More IB action.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> More IB action.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120421/Capture326.jpg



Damn MR, that's not acceptable!!! Needs to be 50k+


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 25, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> More IB action.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120421/Capture326.jpg





My 2500K@5.3GHZ beats your I5-3570k@5.2GHZ CPU score.

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16505981


----------



## DOM (Apr 25, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> My 2500K@5.3GHZ beats your I5-3570k@5.2GHZ CPU score.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16505981


by 38 points ???


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 25, 2012)

DOM said:


> by 38 points ???




It's still a win.  I was thinking about upgrading to i5-3570k.  Could just be the drivers.  In any case its still a win for SB over IB.


----------



## DOM (Apr 25, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> It's still a win.  I was thinking about upgrading to i5-3570k.  Could just be the drivers.  In any case its still a win for SB over IB.


The only trying I see that I like from ivy is the mem oc is a lot  higher and it scales good with volts and cold 

But not sure how its going to be for an avg user besides the higher mem oc


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 26, 2012)

DOM said:


> The only trying I see that I like from ivy is the mem oc is a lot  higher and it scales good with volts and cold
> 
> But not sure how its going to be for an avg user besides the higher mem oc



I'd like to see MetalRacer pump up his ram speed to 2600mhz then see how much that helps out  3dMark06 score.

My SB 2500k isn't capable of going that fast.


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> I'd like to see MetalRacer pump up his ram speed to 2600mhz then see how much that helps out  3dMark06 score.
> 
> My SB 2500k isn't capable of going that fast.


yeah I'm waiting for 3770k but I'm not sure what gskill ram to pick up cuz I really didn't wanna spend that much.... I really want a mve or f z77 mb but might get the mvg if they dont come out soon


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 28, 2012)

TRWOV|nVidia GeForce 7950GT AGP|625/745|5483|AMD Athlon FX-60 @ 2.6Ghz

max 7950 OC, 3dmark06 stable, haven't tested with furmark yet


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 28, 2012)

TRWOV|nVidia GeForce 7950GT AGP|500/650|4788|AMD Athlon FX-60 @ 2.6Ghz

stock 7950 AGP clocks


----------



## skaerials (Jun 5, 2012)

*First run GTX 670 *

Add me 

skaerials PALIT GTX670 1050/1570/ 30054/ i7 970@4.375ghz


----------



## DOM (Jun 5, 2012)

DOM|MSI N580GTX Lighting|1400/1200/2800|46021|i7 3770K@6.38Ghz

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16675533


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 5, 2012)

damn that one hell of an overclock on both the cpu and gpu. props man


----------



## DOM (Jun 5, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> damn that one hell of an overclock on both the cpu and gpu. props man



thanks bro only thing ppl get higher then that with a higher clock cpu and stock card 

but that cpu was my first and best cpu untill i removed the ihs and changed the paste it helped with air/water temps but killed my ln2 oc 

i was able to do 6.5 4C on 3dmark 01/03/05 

now i have 2 3770k im trying to sell to get some money to buy more, but seems no one is interested hell its took me a while to even find some now i can't get rid of them


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan | 2x EVGA gtx460 768MB | 800/1Ghz |31250| i7 2600k @ 4.4Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jun 30, 2012)

Updated for everyone that submitted correctly.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 30, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> SonDa5 |MSI TFIII PE/OC  GTX 560ti 448 |1085/1113/2170| *36,242* | i5 2500K@5310.6 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 why's your GPUz say the PCIe bus is running at x16 1.1 shouldn't say 2.1


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 8, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus 5850|1040/1280|34091|i7 3930K@5.5 GHz


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 16, 2012)

Laurijan|Intel HD Graphics 4000|650/2000|7131|i5 3750K@4.2GHz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 6, 2013)

Thread updated.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 6, 2013)

TRWOV|HIS HD3850 IceQ3 Turbo AGP|823/1197|12315|QX6800 @ 3.26Ghz


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 7, 2013)

TRWOV|HIS HD4670 AGP|825/1100|8433|QX6800 @ 3.20Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 7, 2013)

MetalRacer|Asus GTX680 TOP|1271/1628|36887|i7 3770K@4.8 GHz


----------

